# September Swap is open!!!



## TracyH

Good Day Everyone,

Fall will shortly be in the air and children going back to school. Now is a great time for you to sign up for the swap and do something for yourself. We meet new people and receive a fun package every month. On a side note, I met hooknneedler for the first time while being out of town these last five days. Had it not been for knitting paradise and the swap, we would never have gotten to know each other and become the friends that we are today. I have posted the rules and for below for you to look over.

If you would like to participate please send the following information to me in a PM (do not post your private info here in the open, but make sure to use private messages). If you are international, feel free to join!

When sending me the following information please make sure that you send me a valid email address and phone number so I will be able to contact you if I need to.

Screen Name:
Real Name:
Address:
City, State, Zip:
Email Address:
Phone Number:
Birthday (dd,mm):
Favorite Colors:
Favorite Yarn:
Favorite Yarn Weight:
What projects do you like to work on?
Favorite Candy:
Your Favorite type of Needles (bamboo, metal, etc.):
Do you prefer Straight, Circular, DPNs or Crochet Hooks?:
Least favorite Color:
Least favorite Candy:
Least favorite Yarn:
Do you prefer Hand Knitting, Loom Knitting, or Crocheting?
Is there anything that you like to collect?
Allergies:
Any holidays you do not celebrate:
Can you mail international?
Favorite thing to do other than yarn work?
Anything you would not like to receive:
Do you drink any hot beverages? Preferred?
Additional Info (the more info you provide, the better):

This form is given to your secret pal. The more you put on there, the better she/he will be able to get things youd like. Additional information may be helpful to them as well.

There is a $10.00 budget for this swap. The ten dollars can, or cannot include things from your stash. Postage isnt included in the ten dollars. The most important thing to remember with the budget is to have fun, but please DO NOT spend more than $10.00. You may put anything you would like to in the package. It doesn't have to be about knitting or crocheting. Maybe you make beautiful porcelain dolls. Send your partner one. Don't feel obligated to go right off of their information form The only thing we ask is that you are sensitive to different religious beliefs.

Sign ups will close the 26th of the month, and names will be paired on the 27th and sent out by the 28th.

Send your package as early as you would like! But they must be sent out by the 19th of each month. This being said, please give it to the end of the month to receive your package. Sometimes it is difficult for people to send any earlier than this due to when they receive their paycheck, etc.

I really want to stress that if you sign up, please, PLEASE follow through. It is a horrible feeling to not receive a package. I will be keeping a list of people that dont follow through. I am sorry to be a little hard nosed about it, but it isnt right and if we dont swap fairly they may not let us anymore. So please follow through. If you are late you will receive an infraction. If it happens again then you won't be able to participate in the swap for a given period of time. I will look at each case individually. I understand about circumstances that are beyond our control. All I ask is that you let me or hooknneedler know about the situation that is out of your control and we won't mark you with any infractions. We want everyone to participate, so we want it to be fair and fun.

Hooknneedler has graciously offered to help me on the back end. I will be assigning the secret pals and arranging all of the swap, but hooknneedler is going to make sure that everyone receives their packages. Please pm her when you send your package or receive one. This way we can keep up on making sure everyone is having a great time and having fun with the swap.

You must ship your package using a method that provides tracking and delivery confirmation. You can purchase it at the post office for .70. With this number you can go online to USPS and check to see if the package has been delivered.

It is all about fun, so please have fun with it. Isnt it great to meet other fellow knitters/crocheters and brighten up someones day with a fun package in their mail? We love to receive our packages.

If you have any questions, please PM me or hooknneedler and we will try to answer as quickly as possible.

Thank you in advance for participating. I it is going to be so much fun for all of us.

You can find the group activity roster with existing participants here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=5

Best Wishes,

Tracy H
Hooknneedler


----------



## valerie parks

please sing me in for sept. swap. valerie parks


----------



## valerie parks

hooknneedler my aug swap is sent . valerie p


----------



## ldcronin

Can you sign me in also please, these are great fun.


----------



## Boomers Mom

I'm brand new to the group and this sounds fun. 

This is referred to as the September Swap. Will there be another in October, etc. or is this really a year long program?

Thanks


----------



## Rumrunner

sign me up Tracy, again-this is a lot of fun.


----------



## dawnprentiss

i just pmed the info so i am in sooo excited


----------



## sharonlee

sign me up for Sept. swap please.


----------



## Phaedra96

I would like to do the Sept. swap, please. This is so much fun.


----------



## SuesArmoire

That sounds like a lot of fun. I would like to sign up.


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

This sounds like fun! You said "every month". How many months are we talking about? Before I commit, I would like to know that.


----------



## Trouble

I not sure this is the right place to do this but I would like to join in on the swap. It sounds like fun. How do I get the information to you? Trouble


----------



## nascargranny48jj

I think I sent in the required information for the Sept. Swap. How do I know if I am registered? I am new to the site but love it dearly and want to be active in the activities and conversations. Please let me know if I am on the list so that I have time to re-register if I need to. nascargranny48jj


----------



## knitgalore

Valerie, 
Tracy doesn't always read posts here. Best to send her a PM.
Knitgalore


----------



## knitgalore

For Nascargranny
I think if you sent a PM to Tracy you will be included. She doesn't usually send out confirmation. If this will be your first swap, you will love it.
knitgalore
Alberta


----------



## knitgalore

ldcronin
Send a PM to TracyH with the info she requested. That is how your partner can decide what you would like.


ldcronin said:


> Can you sign me in also please, these are great fun.


----------



## knitgalore

Boomers Mom

Send TracyH a PM. She doesn't always get on here. Just let her know you are interested. Yes, isn't it fun??


----------



## knitgalore

sharonlee
You send TracyH a PM with the info requested ( found at the opening of this thread). Just copy and paste, answer the questions and send to TracyH. She pairs the swappers. Hope this helps.
knitgalore
Alberta



sharonlee said:


> sign me up for Sept. swap please.


----------



## marcylka

I sent pm to TracyH; this is my first swap and sounds like so much fun. I am somewhat new to this site, too. Look forward to all the fun to be had here.


----------



## MrsB

Good Grief! I filled out that long extensive list back in June and have yet to hear back! Pass.


----------



## knitgalore

She doesn't reply usually, but when she pairs us up she will let us know. It will be found under (roster). usually around the 28th or29th



MrsB said:


> Good Grief! I filled out that long extensive list back in June and have yet to hear back! Pass.


----------



## Cay

WHAT IS A pm??? NEW HERE LIVE IN WISCONSIN 
THANKS ,
CAY :?:


----------



## knitgalore

PM is a private message. Click on someones name and up will pop a list. Including "Private message." Click and it goes to that person and is private. Things like your address and email won't be displayed for all to see.



Cay said:


> WHAT IS A pm??? NEW HERE LIVE IN WISCONSIN
> THANKS ,
> CAY :?:


----------



## knitgalore

Hey Kay, What part of Wisconsin. Now you click on me and send me a PM. Try it . PS What a handsome young couple.


----------



## Phaedra96

I would like to be included again, it really is a lot of fun!


----------



## knitgalore

Send TracyH a PM. Just send the list from top of thread after you answer the questions and send the PM to her. Hope this helps. Tracy doesn't read all the posts so might miss you.



Phaedra96 said:


> I would like to be included again, it really is a lot of fun!


----------



## Morningdancer

Hi this is myajam, I would love to join the September swap.
Pretty please. l


----------



## Erlandee

I am new to this group also. Just sent Tracy my information and I'm really looking forward to participating. It sounds like it will be great fun! :lol:


----------



## knitgalore

Send TracyH a PM. Just send the list from top of thread after you answer the questions and send the PM to her. Hope this helps. Tracy doesn't read all the posts so might miss you.



myajam said:


> Hi this is myajam, I would love to join the September swap.
> Pretty please. l


----------



## chatkat

I will reply to Tracy if need be, but my question is, if I sign up for September, am I only committed to September or an indefinite, ongoing period of time?


----------



## Boomers Mom

Yes, this is a one month at a time swap. No long term committment.

I'm new too and just signed up for September.


----------



## knitgalore

Strictly just September. Every month we have to tell her if we want to join again.



chatkat said:


> I will reply to Tracy if need be, but my question is, if I sign up for September, am I only committed to September or an indefinite, ongoing period of time?


----------



## Nonan

I'm in. NonaN


----------



## 1artist

knitgalore said:


> For Nascargranny
> I think if you sent a PM to Tracy you will be included. She doesn't usually send out confirmation. If this will be your first swap, you will love it.
> knitgalore
> Alberta


Alberta, where in IL are you. I'm in NW suburbs. d


----------



## knitgalore

My dear Mrs. B. If you haven't sent the info directly to Tracy she likely doesn't know you are waiting. Did you go to the roster? That is where you find your partner. If you need help finding it just let me know by PM.



MrsB said:


> Good Grief! I filled out that long extensive list back in June and have yet to hear back! Pass.


----------



## Wolfdancer

Oh this sounds like so much fun... I am just starting to get back into knitting and crocheting after moany years of doing craft shows with country crafts and native aamerican crafts, so I'm a bit rusty... I amlooking to meeting alot of new friends here... Have a great day all... On my way to do my list...


----------



## iamsam

tracy - please sign me up for the september swap.

thank you.

preston/thewren


----------



## trainmaster

I'm in, I already sent my PM to Tracy


----------



## knitgalore

You send TracyH a PM with the info requested ( found at the opening of this thread). Just copy and paste, answer the questions and send to TracyH. She pairs the swappers. Hope this helps.
knitgalore
Alberta



thewren said:


> tracy - please sign me up for the september swap.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> preston/thewren


----------



## quickbrownfoxph

Would love to join the swap!!! Have just sent a PM with my details...


----------



## grandmann

Do You need to fill out a new form each month? Can I just let Tracy know I'm still part of the swap and she can use the form I filled out last month.


----------



## knitgalore

If there are no changes just tell her you want to be in again.



grandmann said:


> Do You need to fill out a new form each month? Can I just let Tracy know I'm still part of the swap and she can use the form I filled out last month.


----------



## TammyK

grandmann said:


> Do You need to fill out a new form each month? Can I just let Tracy know I'm still part of the swap and she can use the form I filled out last month.


You can just send a PM letting her know that you want to participate again. You don't need to resend the form unless you want to make changes to your information.


----------



## iamsam

i know thatt - not sure what i was thinking.

sam


----------



## Knit Diva

SIGN me up for the Sept Swap!!!


----------



## knitgalore

Must be a PM. Tracy doesn't always get to read out posts



Knit Diva said:


> SIGN me up for the Sept Swap!!!


----------



## kezza81

gulfcoastBarb said:


> This sounds like fun! You said "every month". How many months are we talking about? Before I commit, I would like to know that.


You resign every month, so if you don't want to participate next month, dont send in a form then, every month you send tracy H a pm with your details, if not you are not included. It is totally voluntary, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Boomers Mom said:


> I'm brand new to the group and this sounds fun.
> 
> This is referred to as the September Swap. Will there be another in October, etc. or is this really a year long program?
> 
> Thanks


There is one every month, but Tracy starts a new thread for each one.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

MrsB said:


> Good Grief! I filled out that long extensive list back in June and have yet to hear back! Pass.


Is your name on the current roster? Once you sign up in a pm to Tracy, you're in. You don't 'hear back', you just read the instructions, which tell you how to find your pal's info on the roster, under "swaps" in the "main" section... Your pal's info will appear at the end of the month, right before the new month's swap begins.

You have to re-join every month, but don't expect to hear back. There are too many people in the swap for Tracy to send out confirmations to each of us.


----------



## ldcronin

Looking forward to this one seems we have a lot more people taking part, I am in for the long haul.good luck ladies


----------



## Sewbizgirl

MrsB said:


> Good Grief! I filled out that long extensive list back in June and have yet to hear back! Pass.


MrsB. I looked on the old roster and your name is there. You signed up in June and were supposed to send someone a package in July. Did you not receive one in July? Someone was waiting for your package. There are several people who did not get their package in July...

You have to read the rules at the top of each month's swap thread. It tells you everything you need to know to do the swap. This thread is only for chatting about the swap. It is not for communication with Tracy or HookNNeedler. You have to pm them directly if you want them to get your message.

If you got a box in July but did not send one out, take a look in the swaps thread for the "old roster"-- it will be the last entry in that section. Scroll down to your username and you will see the person you were supposed to send to. You can send it now, even tho it's late.


----------



## janie48

Tracy, Please sign me up for Sept swap, I am sooo enjoying the thrill, the hunt and the just plain fun of looking for gifts for each month for my swap partner. keep up the fun.


----------



## ldcronin

I have just received my second swap and am absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## knitgalore

Send her a PM with the info she requests. She doesn't get to read the board often so she doesn't knmow.



janie48 said:


> Tracy, Please sign me up for Sept swap, I am sooo enjoying the thrill, the hunt and the just plain fun of looking for gifts for each month for my swap partner. keep up the fun.


----------



## knittingsue

i'm in for September, sent Tracy a PM last week.


----------



## Nonnie

Hope I am in. Sent Tracy a PM yesterday


----------



## dissi

I sent my form last week...have enjoyed both months since I joined the forum xx


----------



## grangran

Hi. Please sign me in again . I,m a long way away so postage might be a bit much for some. Just nice to meet like minded people. thanks Grangran


----------



## maryrose

hi, i will be signing up for sept.


----------



## knitgalore

Everyone on here that asked to be included in September, here is what you do. Cut the info above and put in your own answers. Also add your birthday mm/dd, then what you like to knit, and if there are any holidays you do not celebrate. Put all in a file and send it to TracyH via a PM. That's it. She doesn't send out a confirmation but you will get your swap partner sometime around 28th or 29th. If you need help with this someone here can walk you through it. Any other questions?? Oh, it is a swap per month and each month we have to PM TracyH and tell her if we plan to join. Each month we get a new partner and it is not the person whose name we have. Hope all this helps. BUT you can't get in the swap unless TracyH gets the above info. She is not able to read the threads all the time.


----------



## mrssonsew

I'm in and will be sending my swap this week thank you Carol [email protected]


----------



## ldcronin

Have we been assigned swap partners yet ?


----------



## michelh1

When do we stop sending the pacages like within three months??


----------



## maryrose

ldcronin said:


> Have we been assigned swap partners yet ?


not til the end of august.


----------



## maryrose

michelh1 said:


> When do we stop sending the pacages like within three months??


each month is voluntary.


----------



## knitgalore

Send the PM to TracyH. She will love to hear from you. She is so happy to watch this grow.
knitgalore
Alberta


----------



## STITCH124

Tracy - I sent my info to you a couple weeks ago...Does that mean I'm in the Sept. swap now?


----------



## ldcronin

wondering who we will get this time, it is fun.


----------



## maryrose

hi, we get someone different every month.


----------



## maryrose

hi julie, you have to PM tracy if you have any questions. i heard she doesn't read these chats. she's very busy.


----------



## Mel66

Hi Tracey,

Please add me to the September Swap - it's such a great way to get to know people and its so much fun too - even my 8 yr old daughter loves getting involved in making up my box and is excited when I receive one......

Thanks for all you hard worki in arranging it all.

Gail


----------



## knitgalore

Please make sure you have sent TracyH a PM with all the questions answered. Then she will match you with a partner. Now if you sent info before you should still PM to let her know you want to be in. She can't send comfirrnations, but when you get instructions for finding your swap partner all the info you need will be there. Have a great day
knitgalore
Alberta :lol:


----------



## knitpurltink

Sign me up too, I sent all the info a few days ago.


----------



## karen2835

Hi Tracy, is this how you want it done, just writing a note here, either way, I'm saying I want in again and I'm also replying to you via PM too.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i have to wait until my new address. i will be moving no later than the 2nd week in sept. so i have to yet make sure we got the place & when i know for sure, i will know the street address. so i will have to fill out another form to tracy.


----------



## maryrose

hi karen, you have to put that on tracy's PM.


----------



## karen2835

maryrose said:


> hi karen, you have to put that on tracy's PM.


DANG IT!! **Hitting Self In Head**...looks like it hit reply instead of PM by mistake.


----------



## maryrose

hi karen, i have to PM my form to tracy too.


----------



## hooknneedler

Just a heads up ladies and gents...Tracy has the new roster ready to go (not paired up yet, but showing who all has signed up), but it isn't showing up yet. If you are clicking on the link in the first post of this thread it is taking you to the August roster. When Admin gets the September roster posted, you should receive a message saying it is there... 

Do us a favor and pass the word along to anyone that doesn't see this thread, please and thank you? Tracy has worked herself ragged tonight trying to get the roster posted and it just will not show up...  Hopefully, it will be straightened out soon. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## sheoguey

I just sent tracyh my pm with my swap info... somehow, I never seem to get the swap notifications... sad Sharon! I don't mean to be a last-minute Lillie!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i will not be able to participate in the september swap due to i'm moving early in sept. i will be very busy with moving and i won't have time for the yarn shops.


----------



## Augustgran

I wold love to participate but I live in canada just so you know I know shipping will cost me a little more to the USA but that is ok


----------



## maryrose

hi, i live in the US and i just found out that it doesn't cost much for me to send something to canada.


----------



## songbird76088

For those asking you must sign up each month if you want to be in the swap....Go to HOME at the top of the page and then click again on MAIN and then on SWAP and you can find all the rules...


----------



## karen2835

To grandma and mary rose...........i've been shipping for a few years now (amazon, ebay, etc.) so i am quite familiar with the shipping 'ins and outs'.

I do know that here in USA, you can ship something first class (so long as it is 13 ounces or less), but to ship overseas, anywhere, you can still ship First Class International (so long as the pkg. is 4 pounds or less)....and it's really not the expensive -- not as expensive as one might think anyway. Sure, other forms of shipping are quite expensive (parcel, priority, etc.).

I sold some pattern booklets here on KP to a woman in England and shipping was less than $3!!!

Just thought I'd add in this little bit of info. Wouldn't want anyone to 'shy away' from the swap, since they're so much fun, because of shipping costs............


----------



## maryrose

hi karen, thanks for sharing the info. on shipping overseas. yes, these swaps are fun.


----------



## songbird76088

Shipping to international countries can get rather expensive. I just shipped some knitting books to the U.K. Books weighted 1 pound 14 ounches and cost $18.63 first class international. One pound first class is $10.97 so if you are only shipping ounces it isnt too bad but swap packages can get pretty heavy. It is actually cheaper to ship Priority flat rate envelope for $13.95...1st class international has certainly gone up in costs. I have been shipping with Ebay for 11 years and have seen rates climb terribly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

michelh1 said:


> When do we stop sending the pacages like within three months??


It is ONE month at a time. You are signing up for only one month. If you want to continue, you have to sign up again every month and will get different partners every month.


----------



## Nonnie

I s the list up or are we still waiting


----------



## Nonnie

Ok I found the list but where do I go from there to find my swap buddy


----------



## songbird76088

Nonnie said:


> Ok I found the list but where do I go from there to find my swap buddy


When she gets the names picked you go to the same list and there will be one person in the right column, that will be YOUR
swap partner..


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Nonnie said:


> Ok I found the list but where do I go from there to find my swap buddy


Swap buddies will not be up until the 28th of the month. This is stated in the first post in this thread, below the questionaire, about 1/3 of the way down... Please read ALL about the swap in the first post, especially if this is your first time entering it.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, tracy put my name in the sept. swap. i'll keep it there. i just PMed her my new address as of middle of sept.


----------



## knitgalore

I hope you have all sent Tracy your info in a PM as she doesn't often get to read the board, and she will pair us up this week so anyone wanting to join better hurry. It will soon be too late.


----------



## knitgalore

Roster is already posted, but she did say if you PM her right away she might be able to add you.


----------



## maryrose

hi, my name is on it. but i PMed her with my new address coming up in sept.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I got my swap pal! Yay! Everyone should see theirs soon. I got a PM that took me to the info on the roster, so watch your message box for a pm from Tracy.


----------



## citynenanyc

WOOHOO! i know who my swap is! I'm excited  looking forward to putting my box together!


----------



## maryrose

hi, it's time for me to go shopping.


----------



## donna2kayak

OK.. I would like to sign up for this. I guess that would be for October. So at the end of September would be the sign up.
What sorts of things do people send. Just trying to get an idea??


----------



## maryrose

yes, the sept. swap is closed. go to to the top of this page to "home", then click to "main", then click to "swap activities" you will see the sept. "sept. secret swap" you will see the form that you will fill out & paste to tracy's PM. we spend no more than $10.00. not incl. postage, and we just go shopping what the secret pal we're assigned to likes. if you have more questions, PM knitgalore, she will explain more on this.


----------



## citynenanyc

donna2kayak said:


> OK.. I would like to sign up for this. I guess that would be for October. So at the end of September would be the sign up.
> What sorts of things do people send. Just trying to get an idea??


Donna,

You can look at all the other swap pages. Some folks post pictures and talk about what they've received in their boxes. Just keep in mind that this is supposed to be fun not a competition. You can be as creative as you like. 

It's all in the surprise! Enjoy!


----------



## trainmaster

I got my swap pal, now to go shopping. this is great fun.


----------



## grandmann

I sent mine out today to janie48. Please let me know if you get it. The next two weeks are going to be very busy for me so I had to send it out right away. Otherwise who knows when you would get it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I went shopping for my new swap pal today. I'll be ready to send it very soon-- hopefully by the first of the month. Woo hoo!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

donna2kayak said:


> OK.. I would like to sign up for this. I guess that would be for October. So at the end of September would be the sign up.
> What sorts of things do people send. Just trying to get an idea??


If you scan through the old swap threads (August, July, June...) you'll run across lots of photos of what people got in their swap boxes. A picture is always worth a thousand words, to me. :-D


----------



## citynenanyc

Wanna know what I was thinking? Shoot me if i'm nuts.... Im putting together my swap gift and I had an idea. 

We should start a swatch or two and send it in our box and see how far it goes, maybe turn it into a blanket or something. Not with a pattern, but with our own ideas, of course being reasonable with the design. Maybe a few rows of knitting, then if the next person is a crocheter add a row or two of granny lines... and at the end it can be given to someone or donated. Gifted to Tracy for her hard work putting these together, and hookneedler, or our swap angels.  

And if you don't want to send it with the box bc a month is too long, maybe we can just send it to the next person when ever... 

Do you get my drift? Sort of like a chain mail... our mail swatch blanket. We do not "have" to do it, it was an idea......What say you? 


ps (i'm almost scared to send this bc of the response to it, but i'm going to muster the courage cause i think it would be cool and would loooove to see the outcome)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Wanna know what I was thinking? Shoot me if i'm nuts.... Im putting together my swap gift and I had an idea.
> 
> We should start a swatch or two and send it in our box and see how far it goes, maybe turn it into a blanket or something. Not with a pattern, but with our own ideas, of course being reasonable with the design. Maybe a few rows of knitting, then if the next person is a crocheter add a row or two of granny lines... and at the end it can be given to someone or donated. Gifted to Tracy for her hard work putting these together, and hookneedler, or our swap angels.
> 
> And if you don't want to send it with the box bc a month is too long, maybe we can just send it to the next person when ever...
> 
> Do you get my drift? Sort of like a chain mail... our mail swatch blanket. We do not "have" to do it, it was an idea......What say you?
> 
> ps (i'm almost scared to send this bc of the response to it, but i'm going to muster the courage cause i think it would be cool and would loooove to see the outcome)


It's a really nice idea, but think of the money we will spend in postage before the blanket is done... If a thank you gift is what you are after, maybe just everyone knitting squares and sending them to you to put together would work better! A square is cheap to mail. Then only one person would have to mail a whole blanket.

I would be willing to donate some squares... Remember we have Tracey, HookNNeedler, and Knitgalore to thank.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I too would do up some squares. Sounds like fun. 

Citynenanyc are you willing to put the squares together and get a blanket off to the ladies?


----------



## citynenanyc

It would be an honor  I haven't put one together yet that way, but i'm off to get some practice. 

How do we go about this? Do we create a topic or something?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I think you would need to make a list of people who want to participate and then PM them your address so we can send our squares to you. Only send your address to those who are going to join in the making of the squares. And only by PM. You don't want your name and address posted all over the internet! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc

Yes Ma'am. Thanks Barbara.

Should we create a topic and call it "Swap Squares?" And have the squares be a set size 5x5 or 6x6. As creative as you want to be in any color and yarn as long as it's the right size? 

Hopefully we'll get together enough squares to make 3. Lapghan/afghan/blanket... any name everyone wants to call it.


----------



## Barbara Ann

This was your idea, grab the bull by the horns and run with it. Start a thread, set the size. I'm game!


----------



## citynenanyc

Ok. I have to drive up to Peekskill to get my son's class schedule. I'm going ponder it all and I'll put a message up this evening. =) 

Ciao bellas!


----------



## Barbara Ann

sounds like a plan in the works to me!

Ciao!


----------



## grandmann

It would be nice if everyone would make ONE square. Every month we would have a different afghan. This would be Sept. Swap Afghan, then Oct Swap Afghan and so on. But only one square should be donated per month. I feel for the poor person that needs to sew these squares together. I wouldn't want her to be over swamped. I believe there is over 200 knitters in the swap.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I wonder if everyone would knit or crochet a square. And like you, I would not want to be the one to put it together. I'm more than happy to make squares and send them out, but I really don't like sewing squares together.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I think you should plan on one lap-sized blanket first, then work up to include the other two in later months. Usually you will find you end up with much less squares than expected as not everyone will want to participate and of those who do, some will drop the ball. It takes a LOT of squares to do a blanket.

Pick a size, and people will need to send squares blocked with ends all woven in, ready to sew together. Also, you might want to chose a fiber, such as acrylic (for washability) or wool, or cotton... whatever. Also, do you want to select a color scheme, or let anything go? Decide on the specs and then let people know.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i like grandmann's idea. except i can make 2. but how big will the squares be? and i think it's a good idea to make this for tracy.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i like grandmann's idea. but i can make 2 squares a month. and i like sewbiz's idea about mailing the squares to the person in charge. also, it's a nice idea to make & surprise tracy with an afghan.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i like grandmann's idea about making a square a month, except i can make 2. i also like sewbiz's idea about us mailing the squares to the person in charge. i think it's nice idea to get these squares together and tracy an afghan.


----------



## maryrose

hi, barbara ann's idea i agree with too.


----------



## tammie52

count me in id be happy to do a few squares a month, think its a great idea let me know when i should start and were do i post it to 


tammie


----------



## maryrose

hi tammie, this is citynenanyc's idea. she's working on an idea about knitting or crocheting squares for tracy or some idea. actually, come to think of it this would be fun to do.


----------



## knittingneedles

OK here I am.. now I have to read 9 pages worth!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Maybe we should just make "DISHCLOTHES!!!!!" lol... that way they can have 200 dishcloths or more!!!

They will have the cleanest dishes in the USA!!! 

That way no one has to sew them together!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Maybe we should just make "DISHCLOTHES!!!!!" lol... that way they can have 200 dishcloths or more!!!
> 
> They will have the cleanest dishes in the USA!!!
> 
> That way no one has to sew them together!!!!


True...


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi ladies...found my way here...payday tomorrow so lys here i come...think my new swap buddie will be fun to shop for....

i like the ideas above...but, if we all do washclothes, faceclothes, and dishclothes...how will we send them in? thru one person?

but you gotta admit, being showered with that kinda luv would be a fun blessing for such kindness


----------



## Sewbizgirl

The good thing about Tracy NOT reading this thread, is that we can plot things like this and she won't know. Lots of good ideas are popping up. Let's see what Citynenyc says, since it was her idea to bless Tracy... She must be busy tonight.


----------



## knittingneedles

I think she mentioned having something to do and would be back tomorrow...


----------



## citynenanyc

I'm back! Sorry. Had a few things and a small fire to take care of at moms, then the drive.... and finally found parking and am home. phew! Everyone is as well as they can be... We can only pray for a better tomorrow.

======================================================

So here's what I was thinking originally... that it would be fun to start a "chain mail" sort of thing with a square. Whom ever gets the square next can add a few rows and send it off to the next person, so on and so forth. And in the end we could gift it to the lovely folks administering our fun swaps for all of their hard work. I was thinking we could forward it with our swap box, or mail it ahead to whomever we had next, if the box was already sent. Whenever you want to mail it as long as it got forwarded and not get stuck in one place. (Sort of like hot potato) And once the lapghan/afghan/blanket is completed, that's it. We would mail it to the ladies and Voila! a beautiful, fun gift for them. Not an ongoing thing.... That's exactly what I was thinking.

However, at that time, i did not consider the postage it would take to mail piece(s) when it got bigger. So it was suggested that everyone can send A square (or more) to me and I could put it together. I don't mind. I think it would be fun to learn something new. I have never pieced so many squares together. I have to add that I didn't consider doing it on a monthly basis. This could be sort of a one shot deal and maybe by the end of October into November, we could stop the squares so they can be arranged and be put together. Although there are 200+ swappers, I can't assume everyone will participate, so If someone wants to send an extra square, the more the merrier 

As far as the squares go. We can do 6x6 squares, that's pretty nice and sizable. Knit or crochet with a uniform yarn weight. Since I don't have experience with making blankets, I'm open to suggestions.

Below is a ravelry query I made for knitting/crochet squares. No other specific criteria.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting%7Ccrochet&pa=square&sort=best&page=4&view=captioned_thumbs

This following link is for a pattern of a really pretty blanket from DROPS.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=119&d_id=43&lang=us

Again, I'm open to suggestions, opinions, personal experiences.  I welcome it all.... And your thoughts on whether we should even go for it.

Hopefully we'll be done just before the holidays so they can enjoy their blankies.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i can knit or crochet some squares. what kind of yarn? cotton, red heart, or fancy yarns?


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi maryrose. That's where I'm stuck. I have no clue. I don't want to impose on anyone you know. What's considered good yarn for a blanket? I'm tryng to figure that out. I know it has to be something washable and durable. And pleasant. Do cotton blends work? Something like Cotton-ease? We all know how i love that one  Again, I don't want to impose and I don't even know if that works for a blanket. I do know that I have a huge variety of yarns. Acrylic and cottons, wools, and all kinds of blends of all three and others. But i don't know what everyone else has. 

The only one i think is safe to say is... that we ALL probably have a worsted weight acrylic yarn. I'm sure we all have that. 

The bottom line is to make it from the heart and I will do my very best to lay it out and put it together. I will go to a professional if I have to at my LYS.


----------



## maryrose

hi, yes, there are so many kinds of yarn these days. i think red heart yarn or even caron soft yarn. but i like red heart, lots of nice colors. a cotton afghan would be very nice too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> As far as the squares go. We can do 6x6 squares, that's pretty nice and sizable. Knit or crochet with a uniform yarn weight. Since I don't have experience with making blankets, I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> This following link is for a pattern of a really pretty blanket from DROPS.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=119&d_id=43&lang=us
> 
> Again, I'm open to suggestions, opinions, personal experiences.  I welcome it all.... And your thoughts on whether we should even go for it.
> 
> Hopefully we'll be done just before the holidays so they can enjoy their blankies.


I'm afraid I can't get on Ravelry to see what you linked to... but I LOVE the Drops blanket. That could be done with self-patterning sock yarns and would be beautiful. However, that small gauge would take a while to knit, and not everyone might have that kind of time to devote. I don't love worsted wt. acrylic, but you're right-- we all have some. And it's fairly fast to knit up. That might be your best bet. There is no rush, so take your time formulating the plan and then just let us all know and we'll start making squares!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i think cotton squares would be nice.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I think we should stick to the more inexpensive yarns like Red Heart, Lion Brand, Caron. And everyone could just make a square of their choosing as long as it is a 6 x 6 size. Let the knitter/crocheter choose the pattern and color for their square.


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, yes, i agree.


----------



## citynenanyc

Absolutely, I don't want to impose too many costs on anyone. 

We can go with cotton and cotton blends. How about worsted weight, size 6x6. Any color, design, knit/crochet/knook/tunisian, purl, knit. cabled, Anything as long as it's the right size. 

If you want to spell out THANK YOU in your square. That's fine. If you want to Add your name, that's fine too. All up to you. 

As long as the squares are an even 6x6, clean and neat. 

Are we all comfortable with this?


----------



## maryrose

hi, yes i am.


----------



## Barbara Ann

sounds good.


----------



## knittingneedles

OKEY DOKEY!!! just let us know the final results.. and we will get what is needed..


----------



## PaKnitter

How about a new thread called 6x6 for the squares to keep all the information in one place for those who may not be interested in the swap and will miss this charity project.


----------



## sheoguey

I don't want to bother Tracy (yet) but my roster doesn't yet have my Sept. swap recipient info... has it been posted?


----------



## PaKnitter

Yes, it was posted over the weekend.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi PaKnitter. It's not an ongoing charity event that I'm putting together. It's a gift for the ladies who put this monthly swap together from the swappers who want to participate. I don't want to assume everyone will participate.


----------



## PaKnitter

citynenanyc said:


> Hi PaKnitter. It's not an ongoing charity event that I'm putting together. It's a gift for the ladies who put this monthly swap together from the swappers who want to participate. I don't want to assume everyone will participate.


Got it...I didn't read every post because I'm a little brain dead after car shopping today. But I will later so I know what's going on. Thanks...


----------



## citynenanyc

No problem. 

OOhhh I like new cars! I hope you found the one!

-----------------

Am putting together "the message".... will post shortly.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi Everyone! Hope all is well in your corner of the world!

Lets do something fun and sweet!

Make a square for our swappers! (Get it? They swap us around? Hehe). Lets connect our squares and send a gift for the ladies who put our monthly swap together. How lovely of them to take out the time and coordinate such a fun event for all of us personalities.

If you would like to participate, please send me a Private Message (P M) with Square Swap in the subject line and I will send you my mailing address, where you can send your square. A regular envelope should do.

We can arrange the squares, by style and color to make it look pretty. Since we are doing three blankets, there are at least three places for your square to fit.

The square specifications are as follow:

1)	Size: Seven inches by Seven inches. 7x7. Should your square need to be blocked, please block before sending.
2)	You can Knit or Crochet.
3)	Use any design you like: Purl, Knit, Star, Honeycomb, or Cables. You can spell out THANK YOU or create a design you like.
4)	Use any color you like. 
5)	Preferred yarn size is Worsted Weight. 
6)	Preferred yarn type is Cotton, Cotton blend, i.e. Cotton/Acrylic 50/50 
7)	Please have a finished edge on all four sides. (Better for finishing)
8)	Please be neat and clean.
9)	On a slip of paper please write your name and/or screen name to your square so we know who it came from. Unless you dont want to and thats up to you.

We can start making and sending these as soon as possible, but we should stop by November 1st, 2011. This gives me enough time to get them together and send it for the holidays. If there are more than necessary squares, and enough to make another blanket, maybe we can gift it somewhere agreed upon.

The square can be all, but please be sure to make it 7x7.

Keep in mind, this is not mandatory. Thank you in advance to all who want to participate. Lets keep it light and fun!

Below are a few links for reference ONLY.

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/7in_squares.php

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/st_st.htm

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/motifs_squares.php

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=119&d_id=43&lang=us

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-texture-blanket

http://olyweaver.blogspot.com

http://knittingsuna.blogspot.com/2011/04/mitered-square-blanket-pattern.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stitch-sampler-baby-blanket

http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Patchwork_Blanket

Pssst. I know this is not a surprise


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Sounds good... I'm in. Will work on a square. Maybe more than one.

Better remind everyone to weave in their own ends! You are going to have plenty to do without having to deal with that.

Thank you!


----------



## Cherizac

Also if you ask everyone to slip the first stitch in each row, it will make seaming easier for you...


----------



## 22401

Copy the form at the top and fill it in with your information. PM the completed form to Tracy.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, for those squares, do we make a border or just knit across & that's it?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, for those squares, do we make a border or just knit across & that's it?


I think you could do it either way. All the squares will be different, so it doesn't seem to matter. I started one last night in aqua cotton ease and I did do a small garter border around it. Middle is double moss st.

Hey... for those who are mailing squares: This is going to end up being a heavy blanket since it's made in cotton. Heavy=expensive to mail. Consider tucking in a dollar with your square, if you can, to help with the cost of the final mailing. :-D


----------



## quickbrownfoxph

Hi Sewbizgirl

Was just wondering, would it be easy to exchange Aussie dollars to US dollars over there? 

Cheers
Cindy 



Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi sewbiz, for those squares, do we make a border or just knit across & that's it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could do it either way. All the squares will be different, so it doesn't seem to matter. I started one last night in aqua cotton ease and I did do a small garter border around it. Middle is double moss st.
> 
> Hey... for those who are mailing squares: This is going to end up being a heavy blanket since it's made in cotton. Heavy=expensive to mail. Consider tucking in a dollar with your square, if you can, to help with the cost of the final mailing. :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## grandmann

My swap pkg. went out on Monday. Sorry, it was too late to include a square.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

grandmann said:


> My swap pkg. went out on Monday. Sorry, it was too late to include a square.


OH, no! You don't send a square to your swap partner! You will need to send the squares to Citynenanyc. PM her for her mailing address.

_All squares go to Citynenanyc. _


----------



## Sewbizgirl

quickbrownfoxph said:


> Hi Sewbizgirl
> 
> Was just wondering, would it be easy to exchange Aussie dollars to US dollars over there?
> 
> Cheers
> Cindy


Hmmm... good question. I have no idea! Maybe pm Citynenanyc and see what she thinks.


----------



## PaKnitter

I already knew to send a dollar or two for mailing from previous swaps and exchanges for the 7x7 squares.

I also know it is hard to mix and match cottons and acrylics
because they stretch differently.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm in. This should be fun!


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi everyone!  I'm at work today so I'll be in and out.... 

I want to say thanks to Everyone for taking part. And Sewbiz.... Bless your heart! You've got the know how and are full of ideas! Thank you!

If you want to and can contribute, that's beautiful. I appreciate it. If I receive more than enough, I can return it or as I always say pay it forward, anywhere you all decide together. If you can send in American Dollars that's great. If not, I guess I can go to the bank to exchange it. 

I wish I were on a porch with a nice big cuppa joe, knitting my squares. Aaaahhh... For now, I can dream........ 


Enjoy this beautiful day!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i think we all should probably make them in cotton. actually, that's what i'm going to make them in. cotton is nice next to the skin, i use worst weight yarn to crochet rugs or bedroom slippers. and yes, i'll put a dollar or 2 in the squares when i send them.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> quickbrownfoxph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sewbizgirl
> 
> Was just wondering, would it be easy to exchange Aussie dollars to US dollars over there?
> 
> Cheers
> Cindy
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... good question. I have no idea! Maybe pm Citynenanyc and see what she thinks.
Click to expand...

Only easy way is with a credit card.,..

Banks in foreign countries have special exchange booths in the banks.. but not here...

Unless you are in a major city like NYC I think you will have a very hard time exchanging ONE dollar...

And sometimes there are minimums..


----------



## maureenb

I'm confused,first I'm reading 6x6 squares,now I read 7x7 please what size square will it be?Thanks


----------



## maryrose

7x7 inch square. how are you doing maureenb?


----------



## maryrose

i'm working on mine right now.


----------



## knittingneedles

me too..


----------



## maureenb

How are you maryrose? We just got our power back on yesterday,so I had to wait that long to use water,etc. since we are on a well.How did the hurricane affect you?


----------



## maureenb

Thanks for straightening me out about the square being 7x7,hopefully I will have time to make at least one,retired husbands take up a lot of time,not to mention grandchildren.


----------



## maryrose

hi maureenb, it was a close call for me. the creek i live by was high, but didn't overflow.


----------



## maureenb

I'm glad to hear that you didn't have a problem.The trees went down on each end of our road,so it was closed off till yesterday.Good thing it was opened today as we are having a new roof put on the house,and they wouldn't have been able to get up here


----------



## maureenb

Good night,I'm so tired the men were hammering away on our roof @6a.m.


----------



## tammie52

crochet or knit squares? ive done a crochet one so far dont want to carry on till i get the right info? tammie


----------



## PaKnitter

tammie52 said:


> crochet or knit squares? ive done a crochet one so far dont want to carry on till i get the right info? tammie


either...really the requirements were pretty simple but I can't find that post now because of the many comments that followed.


----------



## citynenanyc

It's here... Good morning! 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23581-10.html


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I believe the requirements were 7x7 square, knit or crochet, any color, any pattern, made of cotton or cotton blend yarn, worsted weight.

I would add that dishcloth cotton may not be suitable. That stuff shrinks and gets hard and dry after washings...

I have made one square out of CottonEase. I'm going to see if I can get another one made before I mail...


----------



## Barbara Ann

oh crap. I stopped on my way home and got some peaches and cream cotton to make my squares. Now I see it's not good for this project! Oh well, sounds like a trip to my LYS!!

Good thing I like making dishcloths, the yarn will not be wasted.

I also got some for the Sewbizgirl's dishcloth pattern. I'm have a blast!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Also, I got my swap package mailed off yesterday... Hope my secret pal likes what I sent her!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> oh crap. I stopped on my way home and got some peaches and cream cotton to make my squares. Now I see it's not good for this project! Oh well, sounds like a trip to my LYS!!
> 
> Good thing I like making dishcloths, the yarn will not be wasted.
> 
> I also got some for the Sewbizgirl's dishcloth pattern. I'm have a blast!


I'm sorry Barb... maybe I shouldn't have said anything. That cotton does shrink considerably on the first wash, tho. It just occurred to me that those squares would end up shrinking and distorting the blanket. Dishcloth cotton is unmercerized, for absorbancy. Mercerized cottons are for garments.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Don't be sorry. I'm glad you spoke up. NO problem going to LYS. I love going there! LOL I certainly don't want to be the one to mess the blanket up! Like I said, the yarn I bought won't get wasted.


----------



## PaKnitter

Rats...I thought we were doing Red Heart, Caron, etc...100% acrylics for easy care. I don't have any 50/50 because I never use it. I do have dishcloth yarns but that's different. Will have to shop on Saturday. :-(


----------



## foxteresa77

would love to do it but not sure how busy I will be. Suppose to be getting a job soon. So want to see what happens with that first since it will take up a lot of my time. Will there be other swaps later on or can join at anytime?


----------



## PaKnitter

foxteresa77 said:


> would love to do it but not sure how busy I will be. Suppose to be getting a job soon. So want to see what happens with that first since it will take up a lot of my time. Will there be other swaps later on or can join at anytime?


The squares are not a swap but 'thank you' gifts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

foxteresa77 said:


> would love to do it but not sure how busy I will be. Suppose to be getting a job soon. So want to see what happens with that first since it will take up a lot of my time. Will there be other swaps later on or can join at anytime?


The swap is a month by month thing. You sign up by the 26th for the following month's swap. You have to sign up every month or you are not included. You sign up by sending a pm to TracyH. Once you join, you are required to put your package in the mail no later than the 15th of the month of the swap. All the rules are posted at the beginning of the thread (Post #1!)


----------



## PaKnitter

now i'm not sure if foxteresa77 is talking about the swaps or squares so i'm going to be quiet. 

i must really be stressed over going to one car after about 13 years of having two cars because i'm just not getting anything right...sorry.


----------



## grandmann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh crap. I stopped on my way home and got some peaches and cream cotton to make my squares. Now I see it's not good for this project! Oh well, sounds like a trip to my LYS!!
> 
> Good thing I like making dishcloths, the yarn will not be wasted.
> 
> I also got some for the Sewbizgirl's dishcloth pattern. I'm have a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Barb... maybe I shouldn't have said anything. That cotton does shrink considerably on the first wash, tho. It just occurred to me that those squares would end up shrinking and distorting the blanket. Dishcloth cotton is unmercerized, for absorbancy. Mercerized cottons are for garments.
Click to expand...

I learned something new today about cotton yarns. I never knew there was a difference. I know cotton was the chosen yarn to make these squares but what CONFUSION.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

grandmann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh crap. I stopped on my way home and got some peaches and cream cotton to make my squares. Now I see it's not good for this project! Oh well, sounds like a trip to my LYS!!
> 
> Good thing I like making dishcloths, the yarn will not be wasted.
> 
> I also got some for the Sewbizgirl's dishcloth pattern. I'm have a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Barb... maybe I shouldn't have said anything. That cotton does shrink considerably on the first wash, tho. It just occurred to me that those squares would end up shrinking and distorting the blanket. Dishcloth cotton is unmercerized, for absorbancy. Mercerized cottons are for garments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned something new today about cotton yarns. I never knew there was a difference. I know cotton was the chosen yarn to make these squares but what CONFUSION.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the confusion. I'll just step back now and let whatever happens, happen...


----------



## tammie52

oh there goes my cotton then as its what we call here dishcloth cotton, i know i will use double knitting wool thats what i make all the blankets with


----------



## PaKnitter

tammie52 said:


> oh there goes my cotton then as its what we call here dishcloth cotton, i know i will use double knitting wool thats what i make all the blankets with


what is double knitting wool?


----------



## citynenanyc

Maybe we should all stick with something like cotton-ease. It's affordable and easy to knit with. If you like cotton, you'll love it too.  Sewbiz is right. There is a difference in cotton properties.

For those that are interested in cotton-ease i know they sell it in AC Moore. If you want to and have an AC Moore near you, they have coupons. You can visit their website (link below) and put in your zip code, then click on coupons when you see the store nearest you. It'll open up a window with a PDF for you'll have to print and take with you to the store....

http://www.acmoore.com/e-acm.StoreLocator.aspx

Again, please keep in mind that this is only if you decide to participate. Don't feel bad. Participation is not mandatory.  
-------------------------------


----------



## citynenanyc

I love AC Moore, I just picked up another bag of those 1lb unknown yarns on Tuesday. I LOOOOOVE those bins! I can't seem to control myself when i'm there. My son says that I forget i have children when I walk in hahahaha

I'm going to smiley's this weekend too, for the first tiime. I'll let you all know how it is..... I can't wait! Tomorrow can't get here fast enough! Woohoo!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Cotton Ease at the AC Moore near me is almost $9.00 a skein. Pricy in my opinion. And the coupons ran out yesterday. They don't have new ones listed, at least not yet. 

I think I'll check my LYS (Webs) and see what I can find there. I know they have some cotton blends (thier own brand -Valley Yarns) that are cheaper, and so so soft.


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> oh crap. I stopped on my way home and got some peaches and cream cotton to make my squares. Now I see it's not good for this project! Oh well, sounds like a trip to my LYS!!
> 
> Good thing I like making dishcloths, the yarn will not be wasted.
> 
> I also got some for the Sewbizgirl's dishcloth pattern. I'm have a blast!


OH Crap is right.... ME TOO, again... I just made myself another washcloth.. Oh well..

I have tons of Caron Simply Soft.. Guess I will use that..??

IS that good enough for the squares??


----------



## maryrose

PaKnitter said:


> Rats...I thought we were doing Red Heart, Caron, etc...100% acrylics for easy care. I don't have any 50/50 because I never use it. I do have dishcloth yarns but that's different. Will have to shop on Saturday. :-(


PM citynenanyc, i'm pretty sure we can.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i was in AC Moore just looking around and in the future i'll buy a bag of those yarns in the bins.


----------



## citynenanyc

Barbara Ann said:


> Cotton Ease at the AC Moore near me is almost $9.00 a skein. Pricy in my opinion. And the coupons ran out yesterday. They don't have new ones listed, at least not yet.
> 
> I think I'll check my LYS (Webs) and see what I can find there. I know they have some cotton blends (thier own brand -Valley Yarns) that are cheaper, and so so soft.


oh wow! It's 5.79 by me and when I go, i take a coupon with me. I'm sorry i had no idea how much it is in the other stores. I thought their prices were pretty much the same all around.

Just remember the mercerized cotton information...... See Sewbiz's post. Also below is a link for more information about mercerized cotton.

http://fiberarts.org/design/articles/mercerized.html

Maybe you have some in your stash?


----------



## maryrose

hi, what yarn do i knit those squares with? i'm going to joann's fabrics later when i have the car, and i need to know what to buy.


----------



## citynenanyc

Everyone please remember. There is no rush. We have almost Two whole months to get these to me. It doesn't have to be done this very minute.  

Take your time.... take advantage of sales. It's supposed to be easy and fun.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi Maryrose, 

Mercerized cotton or cotton-ease or something like cotton ease. 

Take your time.


----------



## maryrose

hi citynenanyc, okay, thanks.


----------



## citynenanyc

You're very welcome.


----------



## citynenanyc

How are everyone's swaps going? 


I know I threw a wrench. Sorry folks! I have mine almost done sending on Tuesday. After I go to smiley's just in case... hehehe

I enjoy doing these swaps.


----------



## knittingneedles

I got all my stuff, but haven't been able to find a box, would you believe, that will fit the stuff.. so I am going to buy wrapping paper (brown) and cover an express box.. (it's going out of the country and I don't want to spend close to $30 on the shipping).. So, all the stuff is brought.. will finish today and get it out today, I hope.. or first thing Monday..

Love to shop for these swaps, great fun, love the pondering over what to get...

And have made some good friends already from the swaps!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

MONDAY IS A HOLIDAY!

I'm sending my swap gift out today. It's going to Oregon! All the way across the USA!


----------



## citynenanyc

You know, I thought USPS had a campaign about mailing anything in a specific box size they had for 4.95. Didn't they make commercials about it? Any thing any weight as long as it fit the box.......


----------



## Barbara Ann

citynenanyc said:


> You know, I thought USPS had a campaign about mailing anything in a specific box size they had for 4.95. Didn't they make commercials about it? Any thing any weight as long as it fit the box.......


That's only if its ships in the US. Knitting said her's was going out of the country.


----------



## knittingneedles

YUP, BarbaraAnn is right.. going to Canada.. OH Canada... Just hope it gets there before the new year!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> YUP, BarbaraAnn is right.. going to Canada.. OH Canada... Just hope it gets there before the new year!!! lol


LOL :XD:


----------



## citynenanyc

Yeah, I got that her's is going out of the country. 

I was asking in general. Since I started doing the swaps I haven't seen any 4.95 boxes. Mine are 10.95. Where am i going wrong? 

These 4.95 boxes are elusive to me lol.. Are they small? I don't even know what size they are. let me dig some more....


----------



## knittingneedles

They are tiny winny.. fits about a paperback book and that's it...


----------



## sheoguey

I'm kinda worried about Tracy... her note on the roster page said she was in the ER with her daughter, but that was last week.
I responded on 8/29, but she hasn't opened email.
So, I don't yet have a swap buddy, although on the 26th she ack'd that I am on the roster...
So, mysterious buddy, I'm putting together you swap gift and when I find out who you are, we'll be ready.

In the meantime, could someone check on TracyH & see if she needs us?
(I'm such a worry-wart!)


----------



## maryrose

hi SharonD, did you look on the sept. roster and see the form of other person next to your name?


----------



## maryrose

yes, i hope tracy's daughter is okay too.


----------



## foxteresa77

to fix the confusion was talking about the swap



PaKnitter said:


> now i'm not sure if foxteresa77 is talking about the swaps or squares so i'm going to be quiet.
> 
> i must really be stressed over going to one car after about 13 years of having two cars because i'm just not getting anything right...sorry.


----------



## citynenanyc

knittingneedles said:


> They are tiny winny.. fits about a paperback book and that's it...


Ah ok. That explains it. Thanks so much!


----------



## sheoguey

yes, I did. and I reloaded my browser in case I was just pulling up cached info. no buddy :?


----------



## citynenanyc

*Reposting with edits*

Hi Everyone! Hope all is well in your corner of the world!

Lets do something fun and sweet!

Make a square for our swappers! (Get it? They swap us around? Hehe). Lets connect our squares and send a gift for the ladies who put our monthly swap together. How lovely of them to take out the time and coordinate such a fun event for all of us personalities.

*If you would like to participate*, please send me a Private Message (P M) with Square Swap in the subject line and I will send you my mailing address, where you can send your square. A regular envelope should do.

We can arrange the squares, by style and color to make it look pretty. Since we are doing three blankets, there are at least three places for your square to fit.

The square specifications are as follow:

1) Size: Seven inches by Seven inches. 7x7. Should your square need to be blocked, please block before sending.
2) You can Knit or Crochet.
3) Use any design you like: Purl, Knit, Star, Honeycomb, or Cables. You can spell out THANK YOU or create a design you like.
4) Use any color you like. 
5) Preferred yarn size is Worsted Weight. 
6) Preferred yarn type is *Mercerized Cotton (non dishcloth cotton), Cotton blend, for example, Cotton/Acrylic 50/50*
7) Please have a finished edge on all four sides. (Better for *sewing*) *Crochet a border slip stitch (sl) all the way around the square*
8) Please be neat and clean.
9) On a slip of paper please write your name and/or screen name to your square so we know who it came from. Unless you dont want to and thats up to you.
*10) Please weave in all of your ends*

We can start making and sending these as soon as possible, but we should stop by November 1st, 2011. This gives me enough time to get them together and send it for the holidays. If there are more than necessary squares, and enough to make another blanket, maybe we can gift it somewhere agreed upon.

The square can be all, but please be sure to make it 7x7.

Keep in mind, this is not mandatory. Thank you in advance to all who want to participate. Lets keep it light and fun!

Below are a few links for reference ONLY.

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/7in_squares.php

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/st_st.htm

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/motifs_squares.php

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=119&d_id=43&lang=us

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-texture-blanket

http://olyweaver.blogspot.com

http://knittingsuna.blogspot.com/2011/04/mitered-square-blanket-pattern.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stitch-sampler-baby-blanket

http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Patchwork_Blanket

Pssst. I know this is not a surprise


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Another cotton yarn that would work for the squares is I Love This Cotton, available at Hobby Lobby for $3.29. Loads of colors... If you don't have a local HL, go to HL online.

This is 100% cotton but it's made for clothing and won't shrink like dishcloth cotton. I have a sweater I made out of it that's been washed a few times and has never shrunk at all.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Another cotton yarn that would work for the squares is I Love This Cotton, available at Hobby Lobby for $3.29. Loads of colors... If you don't have a local HL, go to HL online.
> 
> This is 100% cotton but it's made for clothing and won't shrink like dishcloth cotton. I have a sweater I made out of it that's been washed a few times and has never shrunk at all.


Thanks! If I can't find something at the LYS, I will order this!


----------



## knittingneedles

BarbaraAnn are you going to Webs? Is that considered your LYS??


----------



## Cherizac

I'm going to poke my nose in even though I'm not going to be able to participate in the squares right now, but I did coordinate a blanket like this before, and it was a NIGHTMARE.

If you're going to participate, I beg you, please use the recommended yarn. Even if we stick to all cotton, there are going to be variations in weight, grist and texture already; if some people send acrylic or wool the variations will be highly unattractive, and they will wash and wear differently, making the blanket uneven. 

And please, for the sanity of the blessed person doing the joining; weave ends, wash, block and measure your square properly. If some squares are 6.75 and some are 7.25 the joining will be a nightmare and the blanket will be puckered and unattractive. If the person sewing also has to weave ends, it's unfair to her.

I've probably alienated some people, and I'm sorry if I did; but my last experience with this was horrible; people sent different size squares, in different weights (it was supposed to be worsted but some sent sport weight and some bulky!), no one wove ends. They were all supposed to be white for uniformity, and I got everything from snow blind white to ivory to light grey. Some yarns were soft and silky, others were dishcloth yarn, and one was wool, and not even superwash. Just think about how your square will fit into the scheme of the whole blanket. If we're going to do it, it should be done right.

Sorry if I've stepped on any toes. Just my thoughts.


----------



## PaKnitter

You didn't write anything that isn't true.


----------



## dissi

My parcel went out today...getting expensive for posting..mind I did post two boxes today, so someone is in for a surprise  I hope she realises its not a swap box but a present box


----------



## maryrose

hi, after Cherizac made the comment above, i wonder if if maybe we should not do these afghans.


----------



## maureenb

maryrose said:


> hi, after Cherizac made the comment above, i wonder if if maybe we should not do these afghans.


Oh,no...don't say that! I already started my square,and it's proving to be more than I bargained for trying to be sure it's exactly 7"


----------



## citynenanyc

I concur. Thank you Cherizac! I appreciate all help and input. Not a problem. 

I'll be running around today. Heading to Brooklyn, then Queens and finally back to peekskill tonight.... i'll be in and out periodically. 

Enjoy this beautiful day beautiful people!


----------



## knittingneedles

Citynenanyc say hi to my mom in Brooklyn for me!!! Have a good trip.. 

Well, probably when you get this the trip will be over... so I hope you had a good day traveling around...he he


----------



## maryrose

maureenb said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, after Cherizac made the comment above, i wonder if if maybe we should not do these afghans.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,no...don't say that! I already started my square,and it's proving to be more than I bargained for trying to be sure it's exactly 7"
Click to expand...

hi, i PM citynenancy to see if we are still doing these. i'm almost done with one too.


----------



## knittingneedles

I made one.. and then found out that using dishcloth cotton wasnt good.. oh well, now i have another dishcloth!!!

I don't have 50/50 cotton.. I do have Caron Simply Soft.. wonder if that would work???


----------



## maryrose

i'm using sugarncream because i'm out of extra spending money right now. i just bought yarn at joann's yesterday for my swap package.


----------



## maryrose

i know sewbiz is right, she knows her yarns. but i PMed citynenancy if we are still doing these squares.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maureenb said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, after Cherizac made the comment above, i wonder if if maybe we should not do these afghans.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,no...don't say that! I already started my square,and it's proving to be more than I bargained for trying to be sure it's exactly 7"
Click to expand...

I know what you mean! Took me a few re-starts to get the right numbers to come out to 7". If your square comes out a tad shy of 7" you can always crochet around it to build it up a bit. But too big is no good.

Let's not give up on the blanket. Several of us are busy on squares already.


----------



## tammie52

maureenb said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, after Cherizac made the comment above, i wonder if if maybe we should not do these afghans.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,no...don't say that! I already started my square,and it's proving to be more than I bargained for trying to be sure it's exactly 7"
Click to expand...

 ive done 6 squares but there done in double knitting wool will do some in cotton soon and sure what she dont use on one , she can use on another


----------



## tammie52

i dont know what any of you lot are getting refference 7 by 7 but im finding 7 rounds brings me close to that number and thats with double knitting wool


----------



## maryrose

hi tammie, yes, we are still doing the squares.


----------



## PaKnitter

I went shopping today and there is no cotton yarn in the stores except for dishcloth cotton, which I have lots of or acrylics in Caron's soft yarns or Red Heart super saver.


----------



## maryrose

i know, i went to joann's and all there was is sugarncream and lion brand cotton.


----------



## PaKnitter

If Lion brand cotton was an option I would have bought one skein, but it wasn't. 

Now I'm wondering why we just didn't stay with acrylics which are available everywhere at good prices and more than likely something already in everyone's knitting stash. It's easy to care for to.


----------



## knittingneedles

I agree with Paknitter...especially since i have so much in my stash already!!!!


----------



## Cherizac

I didn't mean to put a damper on the blanket. I love the idea, and really hope it continues. With so many people doing multiple squares, maybe you can do a couple, one all dishcloth, one all acrylic wool, one cotton. It just matters that each blanket has similar fibers.


----------



## maureenb

When we send the squares in,maybe we should be sure to mention what type of yarn you used it would make it a lot easier for citynenanyc, I bought Lion Brand cottonease


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Cherizac said:


> I didn't mean to put a damper on the blanket. I love the idea, and really hope it continues. With so many people doing multiple squares, maybe you can do a couple, one all dishcloth, one all acrylic wool, one cotton. It just matters that each blanket has similar fibers.


Yes, I think a second person needs to coordinate an acrylic one and make that for HookNNeedler! Since so many people are dying to make them out of acrylic, it should be a breeze to get enough squares, and Tracy's could be the cotton one.

You know, this issue was brainstormed for several days before City finalized the plan. The time for brainstorming is past. Unless you want to plan a second one... I'm sure City will have her hands full just doing one, and could use the help.


----------



## PaKnitter

I have never backed away from a pledge to help before but because it has to be 100% cotton or 50/50 I will have to take back my pledge to help. 

I have tons of dishcloth yarn here and even more acrylics but this isn't what was chosen for the afghan. 

I was so excited to do this but there is nothing I can do if the yarn is not available as I can't drive all over the state looking for it.

I am sorry.


----------



## knittingneedles

I guess, I can do the Acrylic one.. if you guys want to send them to me? 

But the ends have to be woven in.. otherwise you will all have to visit me in the looney bin!!!

Let me know if you want me to do that??


----------



## onesoutherngal

Methinks I am going to have a lot of cotton squares before I end up with one I am happy with....


----------



## dissi

Im quite happy to do a couple of acrylic squares if someone comes up with a pattern i can follow...and I dont mind sewing in the edges...just let me know what size and maybe a colour scheme?


----------



## tammie52

why dont you do a basic granny square cant go wrong doing them tammie


----------



## maureenb

onesoutherngal said:


> Methinks I am going to have a lot of cotton squares before I end up with one I am happy with....


I have ripped out 3 squares so far,as they seem to get a little bigger as I go along,measuring 7 1/4" then they asked if we could crochet an edge around it bringing it to probably,7 1/2" AAARRGGHH!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

maureenb said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks I am going to have a lot of cotton squares before I end up with one I am happy with....
> 
> 
> 
> I have ripped out 3 squares so far,as they seem to get a little bigger as I go along,measuring 7 1/4" then they asked if we could crochet an edge around it bringing it to probably,7 1/2" AAARRGGHH!!
Click to expand...

Oh shoot, I must have missed that post. I have to go back and re-read. I think this is getting out of hand for me.


----------



## janetnva

I have a question about the swapping. Is this for just one month, or for every month. Also, I'm not clear on the dates. Will we get our matches by the end of September and send by the middle of October? Sorry to be dense. I must be felted. lol ;o)


----------



## maureenb

Barbara Ann said:


> maureenb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks I am going to have a lot of cotton squares before I end up with one I am happy with....
> 
> 
> 
> I have ripped out 3 squares so far,as they seem to get a little bigger as I go along,measuring 7 1/4" then they asked if we could crochet an edge around it bringing it to probably,7 1/2" AAARRGGHH!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shoot, I must have missed that post. I have to go back and re-read. I think this is getting out of hand for me.
Click to expand...

 Page 15 read full post...I'm stressin"


----------



## maryrose

hi maureenb, i don't it matters if you're slightly off.


----------



## maryrose

janetnva said:


> I have a question about the swapping. Is this for just one month, or for every month. Also, I'm not clear on the dates. Will we get our matches by the end of September and send by the middle of October? Sorry to be dense. I must be felted. lol ;o)


hi, these swaps are once a month. every month we have to fill out a form and copy and paste it to tracy.


----------



## maureenb

maryrose said:


> hi maureenb, i don't it matters if you're slightly off.


That's what a lot of my friends say about me :shock: are you trying to tell me that I'm slightly off,Maryrose? LOL


----------



## maryrose

hi maureenb, actually, i'm slightly off. (ha, ha). i don't think it matters if our squares are off slightly. i just knitted 1 square, and mine is over very slightly.


----------



## onesoutherngal

maureenb...don't stress just think of it as extra washclothes, lol....I actually lucked up on the size, believe it or not...just not sure I like the color I let my sil talk me into...may clash with everyone elses choices...


----------



## Maureen knits

knittingneedles said:


> I guess, I can do the Acrylic one.. if you guys want to send them to me?
> 
> But the ends have to be woven in.. otherwise you will all have to visit me in the looney bin!!!
> 
> Let me know if you want me to do that??


Please PM me with your address, if you decide to do the Acrylic one. I just crocheted a square in acrylic, not realizing they asked for cotton/cotton blend! If you don't do it, no worries, I will make another. I just happened to be swatching in the acrylic today.


----------



## maureenb

onesoutherngal said:


> maureenb...don't stress just think of it as extra washclothes, lol....I actually lucked up on the size, believe it or not...just not sure I like the color I let my sil talk me into...may clash with everyone elses choices...


Mine is a sort of teal..maybe light turquoise color,as I'm making a jumper with it for a friend's granddaughter,and have some leftover.I will start again...maybe cast on 29 instead of 31 this time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

janetnva said:


> I have a question about the swapping. Is this for just one month, or for every month. Also, I'm not clear on the dates. Will we get our matches by the end of September and send by the middle of October? Sorry to be dense. I must be felted. lol ;o)


Hi Janet,

Yes you sign up each month by the 26th at the latest, and she pairs you up and posts your partner by the 28th (usually...). Then you find out what your partner likes and put together a pkg. for them and mail no later than the 15th of the month, but lots of us mail sooner because we can't wait to get our partner and start shopping!

You get your partner's questionaire to take clues from, and you can also research their posts a little bit, to help figure out what they like to knit, etc.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hiya dears! I know ive been incognito today... ive been trying to keep up with pm's though. My sons first day of high school is tomorrow.... i think im more nervous than him. Lol

Hope everyone is ok and still loooooving knitting!


----------



## citynenanyc

* ATTENTION! ATTENTION! *

There are two ways to contribute your squares.

Knittingneedles has offered to put together an acrylic blanket for those of you that want to do the acrylic squares. Please ask her about the specifics for that blanket.

Ok. Recap.

Citynenanyc ---- Mercerized Cotton or cotton blend

Knittingneedles ---- Acrylic

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## knittingneedles

OK everyone..

SO maybe I am a glutton for punishment, but I have volunteered to accept acrylic swatches (same as cotton, just acrylic) 7x7 to make an afghan for our ladies of the swap!!!

Only thing I will ask beside what has already been asked (such as weave in the ends) is .. that with any leftover swatches I am allowed to stitch together afghans for my charity which is the knit locker.. which knits things for the troops of the 172nd infantry brigade - blackhawks.. My SILs platoon in Afghanistan. They are only guys, of which, many are single and some have no one to send them care packages. Where they are in Afghanistan gets really cold so I (and many of you already, are knitting hats, scarves etc. for them) so extras go there..

If you all agree, just PM me for address and I will tell you where to ship to..

OF COURSE, first ones for our girls!!!!

Happy knitting everyone!!

BTW, the website is www.theknitlocker.org

Nina


----------



## maryrose

hi, i just mailed off my package to MN.


----------



## knitgalore

Mine went out today also, but to MS. Hope everyone is okay there.


----------



## maryrose

hi, it's cool and rainy. i hope we don't get too much rain from "remnants of lee". i will be super busy this weekend with the moving. our computors will be off for a few days til we get settled. so you won't hear from me from sat. til next week. however, i'll still be squeezing in knitting the socks and squares. barbara ann, i hope you get well soon.


----------



## knittingneedles

Ladies, 
any sqs you want to make in acrylic... just PM me and let me know..

thanks...


----------



## maureenb

Mailing mine across the country to Washington tomorrow!


----------



## knittingneedles

Finally, got my package out to Canada.. Hope it all arrives in one piece...


----------



## knitgalore

Don't forget to let hooknneedler know that you have mailed your swap. She still wants to know when you send one and when you receive yours. And because of the floods and storms remember some may get sent out late, so will be received late. Be patient and just be happy that all our fellow swappers are well as far as we know.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i mailed mine out for you all know i'm moving this weekend. and i hope we don't get flooded with remnants of lee. it's been dark, rainy, and gloomy and very chilly here in NE PA.


----------



## tammie52

maryrose said:


> hi, it's cool and rainy. i hope we don't get too much rain from "remnants of lee". i will be super busy this weekend with the moving. our computors will be off foys til we get settled. so you won't hear from me from sat. til next week. however, i'll still be squeezing in knitting the socks and squary thing goes weres. barbara ann, i hope you get well soon.


hope every thing goes well with the move, and you will be back with us soon tammie


----------



## citynenanyc

maryrose, i hope you're moving somewhere where the hurricanes don't reach you.


----------



## maryrose

hi tammie & citynenanyc, thanks. i almost got flooded last nite. close call. the police sirens kept me up all nite so now i have a bad stress headache. i will be moving out of the flood zone. i wish i could've moved last week, but my husband was working alot.


----------



## MoMo

Hi all... Lots of good chat about the swaps. I have done a lot of them over the years and I would like to add a litle something here...

The very best swaps I have done ( and assembled) were ones in which the rules were " tight". The type of yarn to be used was specified: ( ex. Caron Simply Soft, color A, B, or C) The exact size was specified. Could be either knitted of crocheted, but should be a " solid" stitch, not a lacy one. 

the more people that joined, the beter. If you end up with 200 squares, so be it! You can sort by color or size or technique. By specifying colors, you can match or contrast, and allow for slight differences in dye lot or " aged" yarns. If the color is not exact, move it to another blanket. If you have too many of one color, then you can assemble a blanket with ONLY that color and use the various stitches as the variety in the blanket.

If 200 squares come in, think of how many blankets you can make... and donate thosse left over after the original requirements have been met. The one who does the assembling gets to choose the charity recipient, but also assumes the shipping costs.

We all know that there wil b some differences in the experience of knitters/ crocheters of the squares submitted. those received that do not meet the specifications of the contest will be dealt with as the assembler sees fit. This can mean reworked, frogged, joined and donated to an animal shelter, or forwarded to another person for use in their squares collection.

all participants are advised of the rules prior to joining, and agree to them. Then, there are no hurt feelings, and there is no need for public criticism of the work of someone else. The completed items are individually photographed and sent to the group.

Sorry for the length...just thought that maybe my experience with assembling these things might be helpful! Done well, the swaps can be really fun!! espacially f there is a " theme" involved! Momo


----------



## citynenanyc

Hiya MoMo! All help, experience and advice is welcome. Thanks so much.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hiya MoMo! All help, experience and advice is welcome. Thanks so much.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My swap pal should have gotten her box by now... hope so!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

200 squares will only make about 2 blankets, which is what we are after, so let's hope for 200 squares! Momo, I think you missed part of the discussion. The squares are not for a swap or a contest. We just wanted to put together a couple of thank you blankets for our swap coordinators, Tracy and HookNNeedler... 7" squares. So... how many can you send? ;o)

Citynenanyc is collecting the cotton blend (but not dishcloth cotton) squares, and KnittingNeedles is collecting acrylic squares. There will be a cotton blanket and an acrylic blanket, to make it easy for everyone to use things from their stashes.


----------



## nanma esther

ok now i'm totally confused are we sending 1 block for tracy,and 1 in our swap box, because if we are sending 2 to different places i't ok with me i think it would be nice to get a block each month to put togeather a frinds blanket for our selves.


----------



## maryrose

hi nan-ma, just squares for tracy and hooknneedler. not for the swap boxes.


----------



## nanma esther

thanx,still think a freinds sq would be fun


----------



## new knitter

I could not find my name on the roaster, am i on for this month?? where to find it?


----------



## maureenb

I just checked and didn't see your name on the roster.I'm assuming that you didn't send a private message(PM) to Tracy with all the information cut and pasted to her before the due date.(she gives us our partners by the 28th of the previous month),that is the only way that you can sign up.Don't give up,sign up for October!It's so much fun!


----------



## new knitter

Oh no i registered with Tracy, she even PM me to ask me because she did not see me registered, and i PM her back saying yes.
I am sad , no surprise this month...  
I am under so much stress, was looking forward to my secret Pal's surprise treat...


----------



## maureenb

As to where to find the roster,go to Home,then Main,then September swaps and rosters,click on rosters..and had you signed up on time,your name would have been there,and along side of it the information on your swap buddy


----------



## maureenb

I know Tracy had been very busy this month,one message even said that she had her daughter in the E.R one night.Like I said,"Don't give up,there's always next month"


----------



## new knitter

Thanks maureenb for the support



maureenb said:


> I know Tracy had been very busy this month,one message even said that she had her daughter in the E.R one night.Like I said,"Don't give up,there's always next month"


----------



## Sewbizgirl

new knitter said:


> Oh no i registered with Tracy, she even PM me to ask me because she did not see me registered, and i PM her back saying yes.
> I am sad , no surprise this month...
> I am under so much stress, was looking forward to my secret Pal's surprise treat...


You need to pm Tracy and ask her about this...

And don't worry... next month will be here in no time. Take the money you would have spent and go buy yourself a treat! Hope your stressful situation gets better... :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl

nan-ma said:


> ok now i'm totally confused are we sending 1 block for tracy,and 1 in our swap box, because if we are sending 2 to different places i't ok with me i think it would be nice to get a block each month to put togeather a frinds blanket for our selves.


Do NOT put squares in your swap box! You need to send them to the people who are putting blankets together for Tracy and Hook. Send cotton blend squares, 7X7 exactly, to Citynenanyc, and send acrylic squares, 7X7 exactly, to Knittingneedles. You can pm these ladies for their mailing addresses, if you want to participate. They need lots and lots of squares donated so we can all make these thank you blankets for our swap coordinators. This has nothing to do with your personal swap box-- squares must be sent seperately to the proper people.

Boy, this is like the telephone game... :lol:


----------



## tammie52

sent a box of squares off this morning so will do a few more just in case they run short i can always post asap if needed tammie


----------



## tammie52

ops forgot to say i will be posting my sept swap box out over the weekend, i usually have it away by now but i was a bit busy the last week. hopefully my swap pal will get it by middle of next week at the latest tammie


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tammie52 said:


> sent a box of squares off this morning so will do a few more just in case they run short i can always post asap if needed tammie


You are so sweet Tammie, and quick too! I'm still working on my second square.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My swap pal told me she got the box I sent! She was very kind and complimentary.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I just checked the tracking for the swap I sent out on Friday, she should receive it on Monday! It's going to OR, so keep an eye ladies in OR as the UPS truck will be making a visit


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I just mailed my package to my swap partner in Louisiana. It should be there in a few days. Is it me, is it me Barbara Ann???


----------



## Barbara Ann

Grandma Laurie, I wish I could say yes, but I can't. Sorry!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

- OK, I'll keep waiting.....


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm waiting too! It's early yet! LOL


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

I mailed mine last week to New York. My prayers are with all of those with floods. There was some near here from TS Lee but nothing to compare with Irene. After going through both Hurricanes Camille and Katrina, my heart hurts for victims elsewhere.


----------



## knitgalore

Barb, I am glad to hear that you are okay. I feel so for all the people affected by the storms. Sounds like you have had some experience with that. Stay dry and safe



gulfcoastBarb said:


> I mailed mine last week to New York. My prayers are with all of those with floods. There was some near here from TS Lee but nothing to compare with Irene. After going through both Hurricanes Camille and Katrina, my heart hurts for victims elsewhere.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm waiting too! It's early yet! LOL


Yes, I know it's early. I was just having fun  Speaking of fun - I really love putting together the swap boxes - I have as much fun with that as I do getting one! TracyH sure came up with some great fun for all of us  Did you get the repetitive meaning here  FUN!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Gotcha!! I love it all too! It is fun!


----------



## granny1

While I was giving the grandson a bottle about 12:45, there was a knock on the door. It was the postlady with a package from San Diego and my swap pal Cher aka Trouble. Inside were 6 skeins of a cotton yarn made in Norway. Nothing like what we have here. Now, to decide what to make.
Thank you so much Trouble. I love it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

granny1 said:


> While I was giving the grandson a bottle about 12:45, there was a knock on the door. It was the postlady with a package from San Diego and my swap pal Cher aka Trouble. Inside were 6 skeins of a cotton yarn made in Norway. Nothing like what we have here. Now, to decide what to make.
> Thank you so much Trouble. I love it!


Sounds lovely! :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## maureenb

Has anyone heard from Maryrose,there is a lot of flooding here in Pennsylvania?


----------



## knitgalore

She said she had to evacuate to her new house. She will be off the board for a few days. But she was safe.


----------



## maureenb

Thanks so much for the info on Maryrose.We live halfway up a mountain,so are doing fine,however the folks down in town haven't fared as well,unfortunately..


----------



## KraftyAnne

I got a dry package from MaryRose yesterday.
Thank you MaryRose for the Package 
WOW I Love every thing.
a home made coaster with a gingerbread man cross stitch on it. I don't want to put my cup on it. LOL


----------



## tammie52

posted swap box this morning pal should get it by monday at the latest tammie


----------



## cgcharles

Sent my Sept. Swap out on Monday. Lannon Wisconsin is not far so she should have it by now.


----------



## Melz

Sept. Swap package mailed today, shouuld arrive in Texas on Monday. This is so much fun.


----------



## maureenb

My package arrived in Washington yesterday according to USPS.Looking forward to hearing from her.


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

I have'nt gotten mine yet, but am so looking forward to my first one. When do we sign up for Oct.?


----------



## Barbara Ann

gulfcoastBarb said:


> I have'nt gotten mine yet, but am so looking forward to my first one. When do we sign up for Oct.?


Just watch for the posting from TracyH saying that October's Swap is open. Then send her a PM and we are off and running!

I love doing the swap. It's just plain fun.


----------



## knitgalore

Again a gentle reminder. Send a PM to hooknneedler to let her know your swap is on the way. Also let her know when yours arrives. Put her to work. She tracks to be sure everyone who participates gets their swap. TRacy does days of work matching us up and hook keeps track of who, what, when and where. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## knitgalore

My swap was here yesterday, and a big thank you to sassycassy48. I got 2 skeins of wool blend sock yarn, a circular needle, size 2 DPN's, a container of hot chocolate mix that she made herself, (along with the recipe),and a casserole cook book. Thank you sassycassy48. I loved it all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> My swap was here yesterday, and a big thank you to sassycassy48. I got 2 skeins of wool blend sock yarn, a circular needle, size 2 DPN's, a container of hot chocolate mix that she made herself, (along with the recipe),and a casserole cook book. Thank you sassycassy48. I loved it all.


Woo hoo! More socks in your future! :-D


----------



## knitgalore

Here is the yarn I received from my swap partner. Soft as butter. I may only make one training sock and skip right to this. Only kidding.


----------



## Barbara Ann

My swap partner should receive her package today by UPS in OR! I sure hope she likes it!


----------



## knitgalore

She will B arbara Ann. Mine should be delivered today also. So far I haven't heard any missed swaps for August, but with the floods and bad weather I think the ladies are giving it a little extra time.before they need my help. And City, you never can get what our time is worth. Just don't fall into the "pity party". "I don't have that much money"


----------



## Barbara Ann

I just checked with UPS. It's out for delivery. Will be delivered by end of day. It's early yet in OR, but she should get it today!! YaY!


----------



## knitgalore

Can you point me to patterns for the 7" squares. I found the acrylic in my stash but will have to buy the cotton blend. All I have is dishcloth cotton.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Barbara Ann said:


> I just checked with UPS. It's out for delivery. Will be delivered by end of day. It's early yet in OR, but she should get it today!! YaY!


It's only a little before 2pm here. My UPS guy doesn't get here until 5:30 or 6opm. So it depends where on his route your swap partner is. She may not get it until later in the day.


----------



## knitgalore

This is so neat Barbara Ann, is Grandma Laurie your swap partner? I am sure there is more than one swapper from OR. I am sad because a lot of swappers don't respond to let us know if we hit the jackpot with their package. I am forever picking up little things for my swaps. Then I just have to look at the list I am provided for extras.


----------



## Barbara Ann

My swap partner is Crochetmouse. She got her package and said she loves it! I'm so glad. I tried to make it special as she served our country in the military, and as an American, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## mama879

I got my package today it was a nice surprise when I got home. Had a hard day at work. It had some wonderful yarn looks like fun to use all kinds of stitch holders and row counter, needle tips and a cable needle she must have read my mind I wanted to try to cable it's on my list....lol a wonderful book I can't wait to try the patterns in it. The portable crafter Knitting by Leanne Bennett any one who finds should pick it up very cute things in it.. Thank you!!!!! createquilt


----------



## knit1purl2

Looks like I missed something - just happened to look at this post tonight - what is the story on the squares?


----------



## knitgalore

knit2purl2, We are knitting 7" squares for the ladies who work so hard for the swaps. They will be oput together in an afghan or laprobe. Any pattern as long as it is exactly 7". Acrylic goes to knittingneedles, and a cotton blend goes to Citynenanyc. You can PM each one if you would like to join and make squares. Not dishcloth cotton, some kind of blend.


----------



## grandmann

Citynenanyc is puting together the cotton/blend afghan.(Lion Brand cotton ease, I Love this Cotton by Hobby Lobby are couple of examples you can use.) The yarn needs to be a blend of cotton and acrylic. 
Knittingneedles is putting together the acrylic squares. If she has any left-overs the squares will be put together for the troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knit1purl2 said:


> Looks like I missed something - just happened to look at this post tonight - what is the story on the squares?


Afghans are being made as thank you gifts for Tracy and HookNNeedler, by those of us in the swaps. The squares need to be 7" square, blocked with ends woven in, ready to assemble. Send cotton blends (not dishcloth cotton) to Citynenanyc and acrylic squares to KnittingNeedles. The yarn needs to be a worsted weight, for uniformity. You can do any colors or patterns, knit or crochet, as long as they come out 7" square. PM Citynenanyc or Knittingneedles for their mailing addresses.

Hope you want to help! I think we still need a lot more squares. We want this to be done in time to mail for Christmas, for our Fearless Leaders...


----------



## knit1purl2

Great idea! Of course, I want to be part of it! TracyH and Hooknneedler put a lot of time into the swaps for us. I'll PM Citynenanyc or Knittingneedles for the mailing addresses.


----------



## grandmann

Is everyone who participates in the swaps are they aware of the squares we are making for this Thank You afghan???


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I was wondering how hard it is to come up with a pattern to get the square exactly 7". It will need to be smaller if we need to block it - right? If it's suppose to 7" after blocking? How many have you all made before you came up with the right size?


----------



## LindaH

I am not aware of any squares. What are you talking about? Please clue me in. Thank you!


----------



## LindaH

I don't know who on here was my swap partner for September, but I wanted to thank you for the wonderful yarn and incredible dishcloth and scrubbie you made for me! I would have never thought of attaching a dishcloth of sorts to one of those plastic scrubbies. The book seems like it may be interesting, and I love the bookmark and kitchen towel as well. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

LindaH said:


> I am not aware of any squares. What are you talking about? Please clue me in. Thank you!


Linda, the squares are discussed towards the bottom of page 22 in this thread...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

grandmann said:


> Is everyone who participates in the swaps are they aware of the squares we are making for this Thank You afghan???


Only if they read this thread...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Grandma Laurie said:


> I was wondering how hard it is to come up with a pattern to get the square exactly 7". It will need to be smaller if we need to block it - right? If it's suppose to 7" after blocking? How many have you all made before you came up with the right size?


Just start knitting, get out your measuring tape, and if, after an inch or so it's too wide or too narrow, figure out how many sts you should have cast on and rip and start over. It may take two or three tries, but you certainly don't have to finish a whole square to measure and find out.

I find that with CottonEase on size six needles, if I cast on 32 sts it comes out right at 7". I work a half inch of garter border all around, and do seed st or something simple for the body.


----------



## new knitter

How do you block a square?



Grandma Laurie said:


> I was wondering how hard it is to come up with a pattern to get the square exactly 7". It will need to be smaller if we need to block it - right? If it's suppose to 7" after blocking? How many have you all made before you came up with the right size?


----------



## grandmann

Sewbizgirl said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone who participates in the swaps are they aware of the squares we are making for this Thank You afghan???
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they read this thread...
Click to expand...

Are their enough of us on this thread to have enough squares? Do you think the idea of the afghan be posted somewhere so all the members who are invovled with the swaps be aware of what we are doing. I have 4 crochet squares made.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

grandmann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone who participates in the swaps are they aware of the squares we are making for this Thank You afghan???
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they read this thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are their enough of us on this thread to have enough squares? Do you think the idea of the afghan be posted somewhere so all the members who are invovled with the swaps be aware of what we are doing. I have 4 crochet squares made.
Click to expand...

There is still time to do that later, if not enough squares come in. People are working on them now...


----------



## PaKnitter

Are their enough of us on this thread to have enough squares? Do you think the idea of the afghan be posted somewhere so all the members who are invovled with the swaps be aware of what we are doing. I have 4 crochet squares made.

~~~~~~~~~~
You have a point. Probably the only people who know are those who took part in September's Swap.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

new knitter said:


> How do you block a square?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how hard it is to come up with a pattern to get the square exactly 7". It will need to be smaller if we need to block it - right? If it's suppose to 7" after blocking? How many have you all made before you came up with the right size?
Click to expand...

For the cotton blend ones I pin them out on my ironing board, and shoot steam through them. Then I flip them and do the same on the other side. If they are a bit smaller than they should be I crochet around the edges to build them up to 7".

It's hard to block acrylic without destroying it. (It is plastic, after all, and plastic melts...) So I would probably do the same process but keep the iron way away from it and just lightly shoot some steam at it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

PaKnitter said:


> Are their enough of us on this thread to have enough squares? Do you think the idea of the afghan be posted somewhere so all the members who are invovled with the swaps be aware of what we are doing. I have 4 crochet squares made.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> You have a point. Probably the only people who know are those who took part in September's Swap.


That would be over 200 people... and there's still next month, and November, tho I think they want the squares in by November so they can start putting the two blankets together in time for Christmas. Most people who are participating will send several squares. They are kind of fun to make... I've got three cotton blend ones made and yarn set aside to do one more.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi Everyone! Good morning....

((((This is a Repost with edits))))

Please read all the way through. Make sure to pick up tips others have left here in this September forum. Everyone has answered a lot of questions.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Lets do something fun and sweet!

Make a square for our swappers! Lets connect our squares and send a gift for the ladies who put our monthly swap together. How lovely of them to take out the time and coordinate such a fun event for all of us personalities.

We can arrange the squares, by style and color to make it look pretty.

The square specifications are as follow:

1) Size: Seven inches by Seven inches. 7x7. Should your square need to be blocked, please block before sending.
2) You can Knit or Crochet.
3) Use any design you like: Purl, Knit, Star, Honeycomb, or Cables. You can spell out THANK YOU or create a design you like.
4) Use any color you like. 
5) Preferred yarn size is Worsted Weight. 
6) [red]*EITHER:*[/red] Acrilyc or Cotton. Please be sure it is Mercerized Cotton (not dishcloth cotton). Cotton blend, for example, Cotton/Acrylic 50/50 or 55/45... Cotton-Ease.
7) Please have a finished edge on all four sides. (Better for sewing) Crochet a border slip stitch (sl) all the way around the square
8) Please be neat and clean.
9) On a slip of paper please write your name and/or screen name to your square so we know who it came from. Unless you dont want to and thats up to you.
10) Please weave in all of your ends.

We can start making and sending these as soon as possible, but we should stop by November 1st, 2011. This gives me enough time to get them together and send it for the holidays. If there are more than necessary squares, we will be sending them to www.knitlocker.org.

The square can be all, but please be sure to make it 7x7.

Keep in mind, this is not mandatory. Thank you in advance to all who want to participate. Lets keep it light and fun!

If you would like to participate, please send a Private Message (P M) with Square Swap in the subject line and we will send you a mailing address where you can send your square. A regular envelope should do.

*Acrylic Squares -- send a PM to Knittingneedles

Cotton squares -- send PM to Citynenanyc*

Below are a few links for reference ONLY. There are samples.....

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/7in_squares.php

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/st_st.htm

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/motifs_squares.php

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=119&d_id=43&lang=us

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-texture-blanket

http://olyweaver.blogspot.com

http://knittingsuna.blogspot.com/2011/04/mitered-square-blanket-pattern.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stitch-sampler-baby-blanket

http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Patchwork_Blanket

Pssst. I know this is not a surprise


----------



## quickbrownfoxph

Hi citynenanyc

You've got a really cute little girl on your profile pic...! 

~Cindy ^_^


----------



## PaKnitter

Thank you City for re-posting the requirements because I don't think anyone is going to read through 24 screens for tips because it takes to much time.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

The package I sent to my swap buddy was delivered last Saturday. I haven't heard anything from her. I hope she liked it. I'm glad to know that it was delivered. It's always my fear when I don't hear from them that it got lost in the transit.


----------



## citynenanyc

You're welcome.

We should read or at least skim through........


----------



## citynenanyc

I haven't been in peekskill for a week. I cant wait to go tonight. 

Last month, my dad got the package and never told me.


----------



## grandmann

Grandma Laurie said:


> The package I sent to my swap buddy was delivered last Saturday. I haven't heard anything from her. I hope she liked it. I'm glad to know that it was delivered. It's always my fear when I don't hear from them that it got lost in the transit.


I know the feeling, I had to e-mail my buddy twice to get a respond. When I did I guess she was disappointed in what I sent her. She really likes reborn dolls. I sent her a small doll, DVD on dolls, a knitting book with a couple of dolls to knit, and yarn plus some tea and sweetner.

Grandma Laurie, You had my name last time. It probably was one of the best swaps I have received. You are right it is only common courteous to reply back. I was quilty of not sending you a reply card back right away. I learned a lesson if someone is willing to put a pkg. together for you please let them you received it.

I'm still waiting for my pkg. When I do get I will send back an reply.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Grandmann, I loved putting your package together! I always have so much fun in doing that. Thanks for your letter it was so sweet. My swap pal may even be out of town - so I'm not upset or anything. I'm sorry if it sounded that way - I didn't mean for it to. I just like to check myself and make sure that the package got to the destination. She'll let me know when she has a chance I'm sure We are all so busy and from her info sheet it sounds like she is really busy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> We should read or at least skim through........


All you have to do when you don't know what's going on is to skim backwards a few pages til you find it. Otherwise you are just creating more work for someone else.


----------



## new knitter

i did not get reply from last mot=nth swap buddy either. it is nice to know if they recieve it.



grandmann said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The package I sent to my swap buddy was delivered last Saturday. I haven't heard anything from her. I hope she liked it. I'm glad to know that it was delivered. It's always my fear when I don't hear from them that it got lost in the transit.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling, I had to e-mail my buddy twice to get a respond. When I did I guess she was disappointed in what I sent her. She really likes reborn dolls. I sent her a small doll, DVD on dolls, a knitting book with a couple of dolls to knit, and yarn plus some tea and sweetner.
> 
> Grandma Laurie, You had my name last time. It probably was one of the best swaps I have received. You are right it is only common courteous to reply back. I was quilty of not sending you a reply card back right away. I learned a lesson if someone is willing to put a pkg. together for you please let them you received it.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my pkg. When I do get I will send back an reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## onesoutherngal

got my swap on Sunday...just took me a couple of days to get my act together so i could post....

Whoop whoop to Settleg for picking out the yummiest aqua blue yarn...2 skeins!!! also the neatest embroidered teabag cover, jolly ranchers a storage box, and two beautiful cross bookmarks she made!

such a wonderful swap package!!!

(will try to post a photo later ) Thank you again!!!


----------



## sjbowers

Received a wonderful package from RavinRed today! Two skeins of beautiful yarn, buttons, gadget box, votive candle, and circular needles. All were things I would have chosen for myself! We also both had birthdays this week so Happy Birthday To Us! LOL
PS: I forgot the chocolate. I got chocolate! Yay!
PPS: I also got some really cute patterns, how could I have forgotten those?!


----------



## citynenanyc

I thanked my swap partner last month in the August forum. I dont know her SN. She only signed off as Cindy and the box only had a last name. I have a card that , admittedly, has been lingering in my purse thats going to Cindy. 

Going by what seems to happen here, because folks arent reading all the pages, they wouldnt know who did or didnt say thank you. I mistakenly did not include my sn for my August swap going out and found that the person who received it sent a message in the Main section. And that was cool cause it caught my eye.


----------



## nmoll

Someone in Lafayette, IN should be getting a package on the fifteenth. Hope it make the trip from Minnesota in good condition and my swap partner enjoys what I put together.


----------



## citynenanyc

quickbrownfoxph said:


> Hi citynenanyc
> 
> You've got a really cute little girl on your profile pic...!
> 
> ~Cindy ^_^


Thanks Cindy! Somehow I missed this =} You know... Cindy is my younger sister's name. She lives in MD. Did I tell you that already? lol


----------



## TheLadyHawke

When should we expect our packages by?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

TheLadyHawke said:


> When should we expect our packages by?


The end of the month, or hopefully sooner. The mailing deadline is the 15th, so if you don't have a package by about the 24th, pm HookNNeedler and let her know. She can research it for you...


----------



## knittingneedles

I sent it to Canada, and wanted to track it.. but it was like another $10 and they only can track it to the border and then it doesn't matter, so I didn't send any tracking confirmation at all.. I hope she gets the package.. I sent it right after Labor Day!!

What do you get someone who owns a yarn shop??? LOL!!!


----------



## tammie52

LindaH said:


> I don't know who on here was my swap partner for September, but I wanted to thank you for the wonderful yarn and incredible dishcloth and scrubbie you made for me! I would have never thought of attaching a dishcloth of sorts to one of those plastic scrubbies. The book seems like it may be interesting, and I love the bookmark and kitchen towel as well. Thank you so much!


i think that may be me, i did put a note in with the box, well i think i did, glad you liked it, if it was from me, the things you described sound like my box. tammie


----------



## tammie52

citynenanyc said:


> I thanked my swap partner last month in the August forum. I dont know her SN. She only signed off as Cindy and the box only had a last name. I have a card that , admittedly, has been lingering in my purse thats going to Cindy.
> 
> Going by what seems to happen here, because folks arent reading all the pages, they wouldnt know who did or didnt say thank you. I mistakenly did not include my sn for my August swap going out and found that the person who received it sent a message in the Main section. And that was cool cause it caught my eye.


did you get the squares i sent? tammie


----------



## quickbrownfoxph

Nope, but its good to know I'm in good company! 

Hope you are having a good day...! 



citynenanyc said:


> quickbrownfoxph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi citynenanyc
> 
> You've got a really cute little girl on your profile pic...!
> 
> ~Cindy ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cindy! Somehow I missed this =} You know... Cindy is my younger sister's name. She lives in MD. Did I tell you that already? lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I sent it to Canada, and wanted to track it.. but it was like another $10 and they only can track it to the border and then it doesn't matter, so I didn't send any tracking confirmation at all.. I hope she gets the package.. I sent it right after Labor Day!!
> 
> What do you get someone who owns a yarn shop??? LOL!!!


Customers! Ha ha... seriously, I would be at a total loss. She certainly doesn't need yarn, needles or patterns.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tammie52 said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thanked my swap partner last month in the August forum. I dont know her SN. She only signed off as Cindy and the box only had a last name. I have a card that , admittedly, has been lingering in my purse thats going to Cindy.
> 
> Going by what seems to happen here, because folks arent reading all the pages, they wouldnt know who did or didnt say thank you. I mistakenly did not include my sn for my August swap going out and found that the person who received it sent a message in the Main section. And that was cool cause it caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> did you get the squares i sent? tammie
Click to expand...

City, I have some squares coming your way, too. Working on #4...


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent it to Canada, and wanted to track it.. but it was like another $10 and they only can track it to the border and then it doesn't matter, so I didn't send any tracking confirmation at all.. I hope she gets the package.. I sent it right after Labor Day!!
> 
> What do you get someone who owns a yarn shop??? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Customers! Ha ha... seriously, I would be at a total loss. She certainly doesn't need yarn, needles or patterns.
Click to expand...

Happies from your local area/state? Maybe it's the cultural exchange she is craving & why she shops... It is part ofwhat attracted me


----------



## dissi

Had a pm from my swap partner today, she received her parcel yesterday and liked it


----------



## 22401

My box is in the mail to Syracuse NY. Yea!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Everyone remember TOMORROW is the shipping deadline!


----------



## TheLadyHawke

My partner got her box.  Thanks for the information on the deadline, too, BTW.


----------



## Befast

This swap program is one of the best things around! My first one and not my last one. I love all the items I received and hope the person I sent to will enjoy their box as much as I did putting it together!


----------



## CBCAROL

Grandma Laurie said:


> The package I sent to my swap buddy was delivered last Saturday. I haven't heard anything from her. I hope she liked it. I'm glad to know that it was delivered. It's always my fear when I don't hear from them that it got lost in the transit.


According to the USPS tracking, My Sept. Swap Buddy mu6gr8 also received Her package last Sat....... and I have NOT heard anything.... I Hope you like everything and enjoy...... 
I really have a good time hunting for everything to include in the packages..... It's like have a special Gift day every month......
CBCarol :thumbup:

Thanks to Hooknneedler for all of her help..... and a special Thank You to JanetH.............


----------



## citynenanyc

Maybe they're on vac or something happened......


----------



## Barbara Ann

Let's hope it's the vacation thing!


----------



## jmai5421

granny1 said:


> While I was giving the grandson a bottle about 12:45, there was a knock on the door. It was the postlady with a package from San Diego and my swap pal Cher aka Trouble. Inside were 6 skeins of a cotton yarn made in Norway. Nothing like what we have here. Now, to decide what to make.
> Thank you so much Trouble. I love it!


Sounds neat--from Norway or at least the yarn was.


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

I hope my buddy got her box. I mailed it a couple of weeks ago but have not heard from her in NY. Either she hasn't received it or she didn't like it. This was my first swap and I hope it was not the first, because I loved mine from knitgalore in Illinois. It was the best!! I did confirmation on the package; maybe I'd better check with the post office.

Also, should we be signing up for the Oct. swap? We did much earlier for this one. I haven't seen a notice and don't want to miss one. Will we get a pm if we have done the previous one or will it be a general post? In other words, how do I make sure I don't miss it? (Gee, I got wordy on this. Sorry.)


----------



## jmai5421

I mailed mine out yesterday with a confirmation. I also PM HookNNeedler. I am excited. I also recieved a PM from my swap partner that she had been under the weather but was going shopping Thurs. It was so nice of her to let me know that it might be late. My July one was way late, but when I didn't get a package by the end of July or first of Aug I PM'd HookNNeedler and she got in contact with my partner to find out it would be late. It was an awesome package and worth the wait.


----------



## Barbara Ann

We don't usually sign up the the next month until later in the month. TracyH will post that October Swap is open. That is when you send her a PM to ensure you are included in the swap.

My swap partner got hers and love it. I have not received mine yet, but it's early. Besides, what would I do if I didn't stalk the mailman all month!! Too much fun!


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

I spoke too soon! There was a card today from my buddy and she has received her package and liked it. I'm happy!


----------



## CBCAROL

d time hunting for everything to include in the packages..... It's like have a special Gift day every month......
CBCarol :thumbup:

Thanks to Hooknneedler for all of her help..... and a special Thank You to JanetH.............[/quote]

CORRECTION TO THIS PREVIOUS NOTE:

A special Thanks to TracyH..............
CBCarol


----------



## grandmann

Today is the 15 of Sept. NO Package yet.
Antisipation is getting to me!!!
It would be nice who ever did have my name to send a private message to let me know what happen.

Worried Wort


----------



## Barbara Ann

grandmann, they don't have to send the packages out until the 15th. Not get them to the receiver by then. Packages will be arriving all month for some as many are going or coming from overseas. TracyH wants us to send them out by the 15th of each month. Sit tight, we have another 2 weeks to go before they are late!


----------



## janie48

Tracy, Please sign me up for the Oct swap.
thank you janie48


----------



## Barbara Ann

janie48 said:


> Tracy, Please sign me up for the Oct swap.
> thank you janie48


You need to send TracyH a PM. She doesn't read the forum.
If this will be your first swap, please be sure to fill out the info sheet!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I just heard from my swap pal and she was out of town. She loved everything I sent her. Yea! How fun to make someones day


----------



## CBCAROL

janie48 said:


> Tracy, Please sign me up for the Oct swap.
> thank you janie48


Janie48 & any Other interested Persons.....

I've been told before that TracyH does NOT read all of the postings..... so when you send something specifically for Her & pertaining to the Swaps, then you should send them by PM to her.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wickedfun

Tandanorth,

Thank you for my WONDERFUL goody box! You are an AWESOME swapbuddy! For everyone else this is what I opened my box to find:

A beautiful zippered project bag with a lovely lighthouse scene.

2 skeins of Australian wool in purple (for the record my favorite color)

2 skeins of mercerized cotton in a darker purple

30+ pattern cards (everything from afghans to leg warmers)

A spiffy collection of Flamingo swizzle sticks

Candy, energy bars, and gum.

It feels like Christmas in September!!!

Thank you! 

Dee


----------



## tammie52

waiting on my swap to come. sent mine and she loved it. cnt wait till oct swap sign in tammie


----------



## pugmom5

Nevadalynn...a big thank you for my swap package. It was such a surprise to see a pug in it. One can never have too many put items. (with 5 real ones, my stuffed ones are much easier to handle) The yarn is great, and I love the colors. I have not seen it at my stores, so am glad to have it. (was looking for a yarn to do a cable scarf in and this looks to be perfect) Love it all, thank you so much...


----------



## Melz

I would like to say "Thank You" to Wendy from Iowa for my swap packaqe, loved it. I do not have her KP name to send her a PM, but will send a thank you card through the mail. 

Just want her to know that I received the package and I love it. Thank you Wendy.


----------



## maureenb

Alas,another trip to the mailbox,and nothing for me YET...can't wait!


----------



## grandmann

maureenb said:


> Alas,another trip to the mailbox,and nothing for me YET...can't wait!


I know the Feeling


----------



## Augustgran

hopefully none of you ladies are waiting for my parcel ,I have checked and rechecked my personal emails and my pms here and there is no email telling me who my swap partner I have the parcel ready to go but alas I have no one to send it too.


----------



## GrandmaD2012

Sending a huge Thank You! to Tanya for my swap package. Love Dove chocolates and the pink yarn is awesome - my first great grandchild will be a girl. Still not for months yet but I should have time to make lots of frilly things. Have not tried that tea but will tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## mcrunk

A BIG Thank You to
RebeccaKay!!! I recieved my swap package today!!
Thank you so much! She included a Notebook with pictures of my work(that I had posted on here) and inluded more patterns for dishcloths and fingerless gloves(my favorites to make)! A set of permanent markers, a set of Susan bates circular knitting needles (LOVE), some beautiful finger nail polish, and 3 skeins of crystal palace Puffin yarn in a beautiful peach color!! I have never seen this yarn before!! I can't wait to try it!!
Thanks again!!

Myra :thumbup:


----------



## 22401

My mail came late today, just found my package! Thank you to Beth in Burnsville MN! I love the box you sent! I love the ornament, so cute, my daughter was concerned when she saw it was broken. I had to explain. The patterns are perfect! I love fingerless mitts. The yarn is a pretty color and I'm sure that I will find a project for it. The body butter is yummy and I love the hot pad in my favorite colors. I am so lucky today! Thank you very much, you've made my day.


----------



## grandmann

Myra,
Welcome back, you must have been busy working. I was looking for you couple of weeks ago when we had such a long discussion on shawls. I hope you don't mind I ended up giving them the Lion Brand pattern you posted. I went into search but I couldn't bring up the picture. 

What a nice personal gift you received from your Swap!!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

grandmasheryl said:


> hopefully none of you ladies are waiting for my parcel ,I have checked and rechecked my personal emails and my pms here and there is no email telling me who my swap partner I have the parcel ready to go but alas I have no one to send it too.


You don't get an email or a PM. You need to go into Swaps and Group Activities on the main page and click on the September Roster. Go down to your name and you should see who you have.

I just checked and your name is on the September Roster. Your swap pal will be by your name.


----------



## Augustgran

found my info its going in the mail right away


----------



## mcrunk

grandmann said:


> Myra,
> Welcome back, you must have been busy working. I was looking for you couple of weeks ago when we had such a long discussion on shawls. I hope you don't mind I ended up giving them the Lion Brand pattern you posted. I went into search but I couldn't bring up the picture.
> 
> What a nice personal gift you received from your Swap!!!


Hey!!
I'm sorry I've been away!! I miss everyone when I don't get on here! I'm glad u shared the pattern. I hope they enjoy it. Things that are too hard keep me from doing them. That one is so simple.
work is settling down. So I hope to be able to participate more.
Talk again soon!!
Myra


----------



## knittingneedles

WOW you are up late...


----------



## grandmann

knittingneedles:

How are we doing on the squares coming in. I have 6 crochet squares made. I was wondering which do you need more knit or crochet? Can knit and crochet doesn't make much of a difference. I have been crocheting because that why I don't have to end crocheting around my knitted one.


----------



## Maureen knits

maureenb said:


> Alas,another trip to the mailbox,and nothing for me YET...can't wait!


Not fair....It must be the name! Still waiting also


----------



## knitgalore

Grandma, that is not how we are notified. We go to the swaps area, click on August swaps link scroll down to your screen name and there it is. Hope this helps. You have probably gotten this from someone else, but wanted to help.



grandmasheryl said:


> hopefully none of you ladies are waiting for my parcel ,I have checked and rechecked my personal emails and my pms here and there is no email telling me who my swap partner I have the parcel ready to go but alas I have no one to send it too.


----------



## grandmann

knitgalore,
You mean click on Sept. swaps. 
Since there is so many of us still waiting for our swap pkgs. I hope the new knitters that joined know how to find their name.
click on
HOME
Swaps and Activities 
Sept. swap Roster
Find your user Name there you will find your name for the swap.


----------



## knittingneedles

grandmann said:


> knittingneedles:
> 
> How are we doing on the squares coming in. I have 6 crochet squares made. I was wondering which do you need more knit or crochet? Can knit and crochet doesn't make much of a difference. I have been crocheting because that why I don't have to end crocheting around my knitted one.


No problems.. as long as they are the same size, I think it can be interesting if we mix it up.. but once I get some, I will put the puzzle together and see what looks good and go from there. I will post pix as I go along so everyone can recognize their sq. and give advice...


----------



## knittingneedles

It's weird, when I sent out the package to my swap pal in Canada, I sent her a quick PM letting her know, it's on the way, but she hasn't read the PM yet and that was 2 weeks ago. I hope the package arrived and she is OK.. 

Maybe, one of the requirements for the Roster is that their real email is listed too, so that we can communicate in regular email. I hope all is well with her.


----------



## mcrunk

knittingneedles said:


> WOW you are up late...


Yeah. Waaaaayyy to late!!! LOL
Trying to catch up on house work and emails, cause I'll be working (2) 16 hour shifts next weekend! I'll do good to get dressed and eat then!! 
I miss all of you, and your posts!!
Myra!!


----------



## knittingneedles

OUCH!! That's not easy!!! Good luck kiddo, hope you get to have cat naps in between!!!


----------



## PaKnitter

knittingneedles...I take it my box has not arrived yet. :-(
Guess I should have paid the extra $ for tracking.

I read it's hard to join knit and crochet squares together because one stretches more but I have never tried it.


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi, thanks at least now I know where it is coming from and I look forward to it.. CAN'T WAIT! So excited..

I have been moving so it might be stuck in Mail limbo and I do have to get to my POB to see.. Haven't been there in a number of days.. Will go tomorrow, hopefully it will be there. Will let you know first thing...

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Augustgran

got it thanks its off to the mail box I go


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks for the clarify. I had written September , then thought that didn't sound right. Sounds like the lady found it and was off to the post office. Maybe she will PM her partner to say it is coming. Thanks again. Must be my "oldtimers" kicking in. I have been around long enough and should know how to answer a simple questiom.



grandmann said:


> knitgalore,
> You mean click on Sept. swaps.
> Since there is so many of us still waiting for our swap pkgs. I hope the new knitters that joined know how to find their name.
> click on
> HOME
> Swaps and Activities
> Sept. swap Roster
> Find your user Name there you will find your name for the swap.


----------



## tammie52

still havent recieved mine, but its early days yet. tammie


----------



## jdrob

hooknneedler
I sent my package for the Sept Swap last week.
UPS tracking #LC352990459US. 
It may take some time. I don't know how long it takes to get to Queensland, Australia.
JDROB. [email protected]


----------



## Sewbizgirl

jdrob said:


> hooknneedler
> I sent my package for the Sept Swap last week.
> UPS tracking #LC352990459US.
> It may take some time. I don't know how long it takes to get to Queensland, Australia.
> JDROB. [email protected]


jdrob, our coordinators don't usually read this thread, so Hooknneedler will probably not see your message. You need to PM her inbox directly and tell her, here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_private_message.jsp?tusernum=7681


----------



## jdrob

Thanks.
Got it covered. My Mistake.


----------



## TheLadyHawke

Still looking for mine, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

TheLadyHawke said:


> Still looking for mine, too.


Your package or your partner? Your partner's name was up at the first of the month and the mailing deadline has past. Go to the September Roster, (in the SWAPS section) and scroll down to your name. Your partner will be listed right next to your name. If you haven't mailed yet, you should probably PM her to tell her the package will be a bit late.

Let us know if you don't find it...


----------



## TheLadyHawke

My partner already got her package and loved the yarn I sent her.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I hope my partner received their package. I mailed it around the first week of the month and put a confirmation # on it. Should I PM them to see if it arrived?

I received my package this past week and absolutely loved it.
Thanks Paul!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

TheLadyHawke said:


> My partner already got her package and loved the yarn I sent her.


Oh, good job. Hope your package arrives soon. I haven't seen mine yet, either, but there's still time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

settleg said:


> I hope my partner received their package. I mailed it around the first week of the month and put a confirmation # on it. Should I PM them to see if it arrived?
> 
> I received my package this past week and absolutely loved it.
> Thanks Paul!


I think I saw a post from someone in the Main section, saying they got their box from you. I remembered because you were my pal, last time, and sent me a lovely box. :-D

I'll go take a quick look and see if I can find the post.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Settleg, it was in this thread. She posted she got it on the 13th. Look here, 10th post down the page:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23581-24.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

onesoutherngal said:


> got my swap on Sunday...just took me a couple of ays to get my act together so i could post....
> 
> Whoop whoop to Settleg for picking out the yummiest aqua blue yarn...2 skeins!!! also the neatest embroidered teabag cover, jolly ranchers a storage box, and two beautiful cross bookmarks she made!
> 
> such a wonderful swap package!!!
> 
> (will try to post a photo later ) Thank you again!!!


I am so glad you liked your box! I missed your post and didnt see it until today. Im probably much better with my embroidery machine than knitting but do enjoy both. Hope u have a great week.


----------



## onesoutherngal

....just saw this....busy packing for a conference so haven't been to kp today


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Just heard the mail lady honk and she had my swap package, from NONAN... Thanks so much, Mary Ann, for all the lovely goodies.


----------



## julietinboots

I want to say thank you to my secret pal for Sept. My box arrived today with some goodies: 2 balls of mellow spun yarn, a stitch holder, a swan candy dish and some yummy chocolate candies and some penguin salt and pepper shakers.
She also included a knit spool with I have no idea what to do with but what fun I will have researching and learning.

Thank you Pat in IA.


----------



## babeknits

I hope I am putting this in the right place this time. I want to thank whomever M.C. from Boynton Beach, Florida is. I received bernat boa yarn in a beautiful autumn color, orange burgundy. Also a size 9 circular needle. Love that the cable is so flexible,and a bag of my fav candy, licorice. Thank you so much. I will probably make a scarf out of the yarn. You are awesome!
blessings, babeknits.


----------



## cgcharles

Just received my September Swap. Thank you so much Rachel from Parker, CO. My package smelled delicious. There were 2 Fluffy Towel scented candles. I am going to put these in my sheet cabinet. The yarn is earmarked for a scarf. I absolutely love the personalized labels. Can't wait to use them. Thanks again, Rachel. Carol.


----------



## CBCAROL

cgcharles said:


> Just received my September Swap. Thank you so much Rachel from Parker, CO. My package smelled delicious. There were 2 Fluffy Towel scented candles. I am going to put these in my sheet cabinet. The yarn is earmarked for a scarf. I absolutely love the personalized labels. Can't wait to use them. Thanks again, Rachel. Carol.


Hi Carol,
I was just wondering if anyone knows where you can get small quantities of these personalized labels???

Your Swap Package looks Yummy......

Thanks, CBCarol


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I can't wait to get my package... It's so much fun. Your packages are all so nice. Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## cgcharles

Sent out my package to Lannon WI way back on September 6th. Only one state away. Sure hope she received it. I have been watching but have not seen anything. If I missed it please let me know. I worry incase it got lost in the mail. My hubby forgot to get the tracking number. Carol


----------



## dragontearsoflove

dhdehamer said:


> Sending a huge Thank You! to Tanya for my swap package. Love Dove chocolates and the pink yarn is awesome - my first great grandchild will be a girl. Still not for months yet but I should have time to make lots of frilly things. Have not tried that tea but will tonight. Thanks again.


Hope you enjoyed the tea, and glad you got the package...and one should always have some dove chocolates laying around, even if I do prefer the dark ones;-). I hope the yarn works well for you. P.S. Its my favorite tea(next to Irish Breakfast for the wake up), so one swap at a time, all of KP will be introduced to it;-)


----------



## Grandma Laurie

cgcharles said:


> Sent out my package to Lannon WI way back on September 6th. Only one state away. Sure hope she received it. I have been watching but have not seen anything. If I missed it please let me know. I worry incase it got lost in the mail. My hubby forgot to get the tracking number. Carol


Maybe send her a PM and ask if it got there all right - at least that way you'll know.


----------



## cgcharles

Grandma Laurie said:


> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent out my package to Lannon WI way back on September 6th. Only one state away. Sure hope she received it. I have been watching but have not seen anything. If I missed it please let me know. I worry incase it got lost in the mail. My hubby forgot to get the tracking number. Carol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe send her a PM and ask if it got there all right - at least that way you'll know.
Click to expand...

She did not include her screen name and nothing comes up with any form of her real name.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

cgcharles said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent out my package to Lannon WI way back on September 6th. Only one state away. Sure hope she received it. I have been watching but have not seen anything. If I missed it please let me know. I worry incase it got lost in the mail. My hubby forgot to get the tracking number. Carol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe send her a PM and ask if it got there all right - at least that way you'll know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did not include her screen name and nothing comes up with any form of her real name.
Click to expand...

Her screen name was not on the form? Interesting. I thought that we had to include that. Sure hope you find out if she got it.


----------



## pearlone

I want to send many many grateful thanks to Alexis from Prattville Alabama for a lovely box of goodies. Paton sox yarn, and Sugar and cream cotton yarn, circular needles,decaff tea, numerous patterns and pattern books and a wonderful 1976 cookbook. I will enjoy knitting and crocheting with the lovely yarns and a cuppa tea at the end of a busy day will be lovely. Ilove the cookbook, it will be a terrific addition to my collection. Love all the patterns, don't know how many years it will take to make them all. Have already picked out a shawl pattern for my youngest daughter. Again, thank you very much. Hopefully will get a camera at some point to show gifts.


----------



## Carol L.

Mailed my September swap package out today and my swap partner in NY should receive it by next week at the latest. Hope she will like it.
Carol L.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

cgcharles said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent out my package to Lannon WI way back on September 6th. Only one state away. Sure hope she received it. I have been watching but have not seen anything. If I missed it please let me know. I worry incase it got lost in the mail. My hubby forgot to get the tracking number. Carol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe send her a PM and ask if it got there all right - at least that way you'll know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did not include her screen name and nothing comes up with any form of her real name.
Click to expand...

Either TracyH or HookNNeedler can tell you her screen name, if you pm them and ask...


----------



## grandmann

I'm from WI still waiting for my pkg. I wish I was from Lannon but I'm not.


----------



## PaKnitter

grandmann said:


> I'm from WI still waiting for my pkg. I wish I was from Lannon but I'm not.


This was my first swap and I rush to my mailbox everyday in hopes of a package but it is not to be. Maybe today...


----------



## wickedfun

Aww PAKnitter, that made me sad! Hopefully your Swap Buddy will send you a PM to let you know it has at least been mailed. 

{{Hugs}}

Dee


----------



## Barbara Ann

We had until the 15th to get the packages in the mail. Some are being sent from overseas. Be patient. It could take until the end of the month to receive your package. The 15th of each month is not a receive date.


----------



## TheLadyHawke

Barbara Ann said:


> We had until the 15th to get the packages in the mail. Some are being sent from overseas. Be patient. It could take until the end of the month to receive your package. The 15th of each month is not a receive date.


Yes, but it's so much FUN to commiserate with each other over our empty mailboxes. 

<----still an empty mailbox


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, joining late..took forever traveling to find it. Checked with the PO and my swap was delivered yesterday around 4PM. I sure hope she likes it. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I hope that all get their packages this week. I know that I haven't received mine but it will come soon. Bits


----------



## Veechy

I'd like to join the next Swap!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Veechy said:


> I'd like to join the next Swap!!
> 
> Screen Name: Veechy
> Real Name: Vee Polite
> Address: City, Email Address: Phone Number: Birthday (dd,mm): 30 January
> Favorite Colors: red, white, tan
> Favorite Yarn: any
> Favorite Yarn Weight: DK
> What projects do you like to work on? Afghans, baby things
> Favorite Candy: anything with nuts
> Your Favorite type of Needles (bamboo, metal, etc.): addi clicks
> Do you prefer Straight, Circular, DPNs or Crochet Hooks?: circular
> Least favorite Color: green
> Least favorite Candy: chocolate
> Least favorite Yarn: havent found it yet.
> Do you prefer Hand Knitting, Loom Knitting, or Crocheting? Hand knitting
> Is there anything that you like to collect? Not really
> Allergies: only medications
> Any holidays you do not celebrate: none
> Can you mail international? no
> Favorite thing to do other than yarn work? gardening
> Anything you would not like to receive: no
> Do you drink any hot beverages? Preferred? coffee
> Additional Info (the more info you provide, the better):


Veechy, you need to send a PM to TracyH with this info. It's the only way to get on the roster for the swap. Tracy does not read the forum.


----------



## citynenanyc

Veechy hun, please try to Edit and delete your personal information from the page. People are able to read these pages whether or not they are members.


----------



## Bitsey

city I am not sure it will let you totally delete....maybe edit and put in wrong info.  Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Once I wrote something on a thread months ago and immediately tried to delete it would not let me so I apologized immediately for shooting my mouth off. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

you can edit the info. Just "erase" what you don't want there.


----------



## ATLflightattendant

You are correct BarbaraAnn...if you notice a mispelled word or something you wish to say a different way, it is easy to hit the "edit icon" and rewrite something.
g



Barbara Ann said:


> you can edit the info. Just "erase" what you don't want there.


----------



## knittingsue

I have just received my September swap parcel. i would like to say a BIG THANK YOU to Michelle Curry. I've got more chocolate than I could ever dream off, the yard is great, everything is lovely. I would love to send Michelle a PM but she did not give me her name on here.


----------



## knittingneedles

One more thing about EDIT Button..

You have to do it within a certain amount of time or you won't be able to edit anything.

And like BarbaraAnn said.. Never put personal stuff on a thread..


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Hello Vee,
For your convenience, I have pasted the link below for you to resend your swap information via a PM (private message) to TracyH. The sign ups for the montly swaps generally close by the 28th of the month so you will be signing up for the October swap.

TracyH along with HooknNeedler are the ladies who coordinate our monthly swaps. Should you wish to participate month per month, you will need to resend your information to TracyH.

Click on the link below and hit the highlighted "Send PM" icon, and you can resend your information to her.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask by either a PM (private message) or on the forum as everyone here is so helpful.

You can also go to the "Home" page here on the forum and read all about the Swap information.
G

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=6122


----------



## citynenanyc

So nicely put. 

Veechy, send a message to ADMIN to see if he/she can edit the posts.


----------



## citynenanyc

Here's the link to Admin's profile.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2

Click on Send PM


----------



## tammie52

Bitsey said:


> I hope that all get their packages this week. I know that I haven't received mine but it will come soon. Bits


and me but like all things better late than never lol tomorrow is a new day


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Good idea City



citynenanyc said:


> So nicely put.
> 
> Veechy, send a message to ADMIN to see if he/she can edit the posts.


 :wink: g


----------



## Bitsey

Tammie, haven't seen your posts in ages. Of course, I haven't been on here, this summer has been so busy. What are you up to? Bitsey


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Ahhhh...we learn new things every day...thanks for the info on the EDIT, didn't know that. For me, I generally try to reread before sending just in case I have either written something that does not make sense...lol...or something else I wish to edit.
But to reread and edit ASAP is good to know.
Thanks!
g



knittingneedles said:


> One more thing about EDIT Button..
> 
> You have to do it within a certain amount of time or you won't be able to edit anything.
> 
> And like BarbaraAnn said.. Never put personal stuff on a thread..


----------



## mcrunk

Just wanted to let the group know I mailed my swap package today! Late, unfortunately due to my working a long weekend this past weekend. But my Swap pal in North Carolina will have it by thursday!!
Hope she likes it!

Myra


----------



## dmnellis52

I just sent in my information....this sounds like so much fun! Can't wait to get started!!! :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc

dmnellis52 said:


> I just sent in my information....this sounds like so much fun! Can't wait to get started!!! :thumbup:


Welcome to the fun!! I hope you enjoy =D


----------



## dmnellis52

Oh I know I will. I see all the gorgeous things everyone has created in this forum and it gives me incentive to try that difficult piece just ONE MORE TIME before throwing my hands up and tearing my hair out! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Hi Nellis...what difficult piece? Bitsey


----------



## dmnellis52

Bitsey - you name it. I think I've ripped out more than I've knitted! I tried a couple sweaters out of Knitter's Magazine and another out of a Warm Weather Knits (knitted that one up twice and never could get the gauge to work and match up with the measurements they were giving, so I just gave up and moved on to something else!


----------



## Bitsey

Don't give up. That is exactly what was happening with the socks...I could not get the 4 needles. So I took a lesson and I learned the loop. Go to your local yarn shop and ask for help. That is what I did. Bits


----------



## dmnellis52

Yep, I have a shop that I go to when I get stumped but it's kind of far away so I have to REALLY be stumped before I get in the car and drive over there! And socks weren't easy for me either. Well I only did one....and to me it would have won the "World's Ugliest Sock" award, hands down! I felt like I was knitting with toothpicks and about 45 of them at that! Way more aggravation than I ever wanted!!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Using the circular needle so far is working for me. They call it the Magic Loop. Try that one. And they have the most beautiful sock yarn...just love it. B


----------



## dmnellis52

Bits, yeah I know....I really like the self striping kind too.....I'll get there. Eventually! LOL What are you working on right now?


----------



## Bitsey

Right now I am working on socks, the neverending sweater and a scarf for the troops. Then in October I have three zippered tote bags to make. They say when you are retired you have lots of time...right. Bits


----------



## dmnellis52

B, well I wouldn't know - I don't get to retire until April of next year but I'll be plenty busy making baby clothes - I've got another grandbaby on the way! April 10th!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh......April 10th...my sister's birthday. Lucky you. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

I want to retire.


----------



## Bitsey

I was lucky, My husband retired a year ahead of me and I got jealous, so the next year I retired. I retired in 97 I was52 years old. I love it. I can do just about what I want...you know, knit, sew, shop, library, go on boat, stay home and cook, or read. I absolutely loveit. But if I had to work I would do it in a heartbeat..because of need. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

If something happens to hubby anytime soon, I would probably go to work. We fixed his retirement right when I was going through cancer and was told it could not be cured. So, we figured why splt his retirement...I won't be around. But quess what 18 years later I am. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

and Thank God you are still around. I pray you will be for a long time coming too!


----------



## Bitsey

Me too! Have to I wouldn't have anyone to aggravate!


----------



## dmnellis52

Yeah, my husband retired in Nov of '08 from the FAA (air traffic controller) so it was a case of me having to get up and go to work and him staying at home in bed...that was a bit much.  I'd give anything to have that now though. He contracted esophageal cancer the following April and passed away on Valentine's Day 2009. So, my retirement is pretty bittersweet. will it be nice not to have to work? Yes....but it won't be the same with him gone, ya know? That was always our dream - to retire and travel. So when I retire, I am going to travel....right back home to Alabama where I belong!  I live in California right now....a LONG way away from home! And I'm ready to get the heck out of here and go back to my family. Sorry....didn't mean to get so long winded!!!!


----------



## dmnellis52

Thank the Lord that those doctors (as usual) don't know what they're talking about! Sorry if I stomp on anybody's toes but I don't trust doctors any further than I can throw them!


----------



## Bitsey

That is all right. Sorry about your husband...that is tough. But being back home with family and old friends will be good. I am sure you will find a friend to travel with. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

dmnellis, I hope your dreams come true. Nothing like family!


----------



## dmnellis52

oh amen to that. My family is everything to me. My sister is my best friend - we talk every morning and every night on my way to and from work (I have an hour and a half commute round trip every day) so it's going to be really nice to actually be there and get to share everything first hand instead of over a telephone!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I understand. My sisters (2 of them) live in NJ. about 250 miles away.


----------



## dmnellis52

Yeah, when I get back home, my son and his family are there, my sister and her husband are there, my niece and her husband are there and my other niece and her family will be about 2 hours away....so we're all really close....now trying to get a house that's kind of centrally located between all of them will be another issue entirely. LOL But one I'm so looking forward to facing!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## knittingneedles

If and when you get to travel.. Cruise... you can easily go as a single woman and meet tons of friends on the ship... We cruise as often as possible and have made many single women friends. And once you are friendly with them you end up setting up the cruises according to when everyone can cruise together and then it's almost like a home away from home.. I love to cruise... Made tons and tons of really good friends... and the more you cruise the less it costs.
I too need to get back to the East Coast from the West. Most of the fam are there and I miss them to bits..(not Bitsey.. just Bits lol)...

Bits, now that I know you... Life wouldn't be the same without you, it's great that you are around! Drs just don't know it all, do they?? The big guy in the sky decides, not us!!!


----------



## dmnellis52

Amen to that Sistah!!!! Oh I love cruising! Kenn and I did several - Hawaii, Alaska and the Mexican Riviera. Is there any other way to do a vacation? Never have I felt so pampered! Do they have knitting cruising? Now that would definitely be the best of both worlds!!!


----------



## sheoguey

I received my swap from onesoutherngal yesterday -- OMG! what a beautiful, generous gift! Three skeins of yarn -- two are alike & one is **Ruby Sequined**... a n

THANK YOU!!

Members, if you expected & didn't receive your swap, please do report it! My buddy wasn't posted on my account, so she is certainly still waiting.
All the best,
Sharon


----------



## tesso63

I received a wonderful box of goodies from purl2diva. She sent a skein of Cascade 220 Heathers in a beautiful shade of blue. A quart-size baggie stuffed with specialty yarn for my freeform projects, a bag of Life Saver candies, a paper pad that reads " A knitter has to believe in something. I believe I'll knit another row", a "Jill-in-the box" toy for my daughter, and three peg dolls and goodies to dress them, and a rainbow nail file. What a fun package!

Thank you, Joy!!
Teresa
(tesso63)


----------



## knittingneedles

dmnellis52 said:


> Amen to that Sistah!!!! Oh I love cruising! Kenn and I did several - Hawaii, Alaska and the Mexican Riviera. Is there any other way to do a vacation? Never have I felt so pampered! Do they have knitting cruising? Now that would definitely be the best of both worlds!!!


You really don't need special knitting cruises.. You just need to take a longer cruise than 7 days. 
Every cruise I have ever taken (mainly on Holland America) there are always many people who knit. We find each other and end up knitting together for an hour or two during the sea days (if not more), that's how I picked up knitting again after 30 years of not knitting. Someone just threw me a skein and needles and said "go for it" then they all started helping me.

On the Grand Voyages they have Knit and "bitch" which is actually added to the program and the cruise ship supplies the yarn and needles. We all got together, newbies and advanced knitters and taught whoever wanted to knit. 
We also arranged trips to LYS and had a blast.

But, yes there are special knitting cruises... too!

I love to unpack once and yet go to so many different countries.. and most of the time, we have the best parking space around. In Sydney, Australia we were directly across from the Opera House, you couldn't get a better view or location to get around the city from, and at no extra charge.


----------



## CBCAROL

knittingneedles said:


> dmnellis52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that Sistah!!!! Oh I love cruising! Kenn and I did several - Hawaii, Alaska and the Mexican Riviera. Is there any other way to do a vacation? Never have I felt so pampered! Do they have knitting cruising? Now that would definitely be the best of both worlds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't need special knitting cruises.. You just need to take a longer cruise than 7 days.
> Every cruise I have ever taken (mainly on Holland America) there are always many people who knit. We find each other and end up knitting together for an hour or two during the sea days (if not more), that's how I picked up knitting again after 30 years of not knitting. Someone just threw me a skein and needles and said "go for it" then they all started helping me.
> 
> On the Grand Voyages they have Knit and "bitch" which is actually added to the program and the cruise ship supplies the yarn and needles. We all got together, newbies and advanced knitters and taught whoever wanted to knit.
> We also arranged trips to LYS and had a blast.
> 
> But, yes there are special knitting cruises... too!
> 
> I love to unpack once and yet go to so many different countries.. and most of the time, we have the best parking space around. In Sydney, Australia we were directly across from the Opera House, you couldn't get a better view or location to get around the city from, and at no extra charge.
Click to expand...

........................................................
Hi All, 
What a coincidence..... The LYS near me, in Cocoa Village has sent out the newsletters and guess what is in it????
EXCITING NEWS: They have put together a Knitting & Crocheting CRUISE for November 2 thru 5, 2012 out of Port Canaveral....... Check their website for more Info....
http://www.knitandstitchboutique.com

There will be classes taught by Melissa Leapman during the cruise...... ALL information is on the site. Also the phone #'s
that you will need to ask any & All questions & make your reservations.....
CBCarol

:lol: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.stitchnbeach.com/

And here is another!!

This one is with Debbie Stoller


----------



## Bitsey

They all sound wonderful, my problem is this incredible man I live with...he is not into hubby and wife having separate vacations. And he will not go on a cruise or plane...we would have to drive. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

DON'T feel bad Bitsey, I got Mike on a cruise once, he didn't like it. So never again.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, well, I will just have to stay here and spend more money on other things. B


----------



## CBCAROL

Bitsey said:


> They all sound wonderful, my problem is this incredible man I live with...he is not into hubby and wife having separate vacations. And he will not go on a cruise or plane...we would have to drive. Bitsey


I understand too.... Bitsey,

My Hubby will have nothing to do with cruises either.....
and He's not really a 'people person' - so it would be really hard on Him.......
CBCarol


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Oh, well, I will just have to stay here and spend more money on other things. B


I think we should have a retreat to VA and have our own Knitting Bee live and up front! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Sounds great except what do we do with them? They will hang around.....and irritate. As much as we love them...there are times when we need to have fun without. I get to do that down here I meet twice a month at least with friends and we sit around and knit...not as rowdy and fun as this group is . Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

I agree, so when are we off Barbara??? 

My DH isn't much of a people person, but he goes as clergy and except when he has to perform.. he stays in the room or some quiet corner on the ship and does his own thing.. I run around like a madman trying to fit in all the activities.

But going to these amazing places makes it all worthwhile..

But Bits, What's so wrong with spending your money on Yarn and other stuff you love????? NOTHING!!!!

We can spend the day knitting on Bits boat and drinking beer.. I don't mind cleaning the fish once it's caught and we can have a BBQ right on the beach..


----------



## Barbara Ann

We will get the guys to hang out together, hell, go fishing, bowling, bar hoping...I don't know! We will sit and knit and chat!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

OMG! that would be a blast. I can fish...but I can't get the fish off the hook!! LOL
I don't mind baiting the hook. Knitting can teach me to clean the fish. Cooking it is the easy part!


----------



## knittingneedles

DO you realize we are doing the same thing we did in August swap and going off on tangents AGAIN!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I would come down without hubby if I needed to....no problem. I can drive! I have a car! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara your a big girl now!!!! you have your own car...


----------



## Barbara Ann

I've had my own car since I was 16! LOL
and you are right, we are going off track here......again! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal

SharonD said:


> I received my swap from onesoutherngal yesterday -- OMG! what a beautiful, generous gift! Three skeins of yarn -- two are alike & one is **Ruby Sequined**... a n
> 
> THANK YOU!!
> 
> Members, if you expected & didn't receive your swap, please do report it! My buddy wasn't posted on my account, so she is certainly still waiting.
> All the best,
> Sharon


Glad you liked it! I really lucked up on some sales... Yarn shopping is almost as fun as knitting... Almost


----------



## Bitsey

Goodnight dear friends. In the morning. Bits


----------



## TheLadyHawke

One of the places I used to frequent called it thread-jacking. :-D


----------



## tammie52

Bitsey said:


> Tammie, haven't seen your posts in ages. Of course, I haven't been on here, this summer has been so busy. What are you up to? Bitsey


oh im around here and there, been busy tho moving minding grandkids or picking them up from school/nursery while there mums are at work, now im getting my daughter sorted to go in to hospital monday for another bowel operation. as the last one way back in may didnt work. shes got chrohns and a few more medical problems.


----------



## tammie52

still aint got my swap box. waiting at door every door for postman. im sure that guy thinks im stalking him bless him lol


----------



## gothicmuse

Oops


----------



## PaKnitter

tammie52 said:


> still aint got my swap box. waiting at door every door for postman. im sure that guy thinks im stalking him bless him lol


I mentioned yesterday that I haven't received mine yet and felt like I was being scolded on here because the last day for mailing is the 19th and it takes awhile.


----------



## Barbara Ann

No one should be scolding. And we have until the 15th to mail out. I"m sure some do get the swaps in the post a little late, hopefully no one gets missed! But some do come from overseas and will take a little longer. It's fun to post "I'm stalking the mailman" and such, as the swap is to be fun all the way around. 

by the way, I"m still waiting too!


----------



## tammie52

PaKnitter said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still aint got my swap box. waiting at door every door for postman. im sure that guy thinks im stalking him bless him lol
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned yesterday that I haven't received mine yet and felt like I was being scolded on here because the last day for mailing is the 19th and it takes awhile.
Click to expand...

i agree with barbra ann no one should be scolded.


----------



## tammie52

ops sorry spelling mistake it should have read barbara ann


----------



## Bitsey

Tammie, I am waiting also. No better scold me...I'd pop the you know what out of them Bits


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I'm still waiting too......Anticipation...........


----------



## dmnellis52

I'm really looking forward to getting started on the swap. My sister, MsMac, signed up too. She and I both have really gotten back into knitting now so it's a kick to have this in common too! Gonna be fun!!!


----------



## PaKnitter

I'm doing a 'Happy Dance' because my package arrived today full of so many beautiful items from fat quarters, paperbacks, to a magnet and coaster and tea with a lovely pottery figurine for lemons from a 'Pat'. 

Thank you very, very much from the bottom of my heart for such a delightful box to open. It was just like Christmas!

Linda (PaKnitter)


----------



## Barbara Ann

oh Linda, that sounds lovely! I get so excited over the swaps. I love it when people post what they got. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DarcyCAG

PaKnitter said:


> I'm doing a 'Happy Dance' because my package arrived today full of so many beautiful items from fat quarters, paperbacks, to a magnet and coaster and tea with a lovely pottery figurine for lemons from a 'Pat'.
> 
> Thank you very, very much from the bottom of my heart for such a delightful box to open. It was just like Christmas!
> 
> Linda (PaKnitter)


Hi Linda,
I'm glad you liked your package. It was sent out a couple of days late because my 11-yr old peke-a-poo had surgery last week for kidney stones. I am feeling like Linus with a cloud over my head. What is kind of funny is that I am plagued with Kidney stones -- there must be a connection there.

check your information, because your screen name is listed as 'aknitter' which is one reason I couldn't find you online!

Pat


----------



## PaKnitter

Pat...I did check it out and there is an 'aknitter' here from Queens, New York. That wouldn't be me...lived all my life In Pa. 

Linda (PaKnitter)


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Where do I look for the starting date and shipping date for Oct swap? I want in on the fun, too.


----------



## Barbara Ann

go to page 1, first post of this thread. I believe the instructions are there.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, I might stay out of October, got so much going on around here and want to finish up all the projects that I have got going plus the sewing projects. Bits


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

Barbara Ann said:


> go to page 1, first post of this thread. I believe the instructions are there.


Thanks, printed out pg 1, dates don't change each month. see you all next time around.


----------



## jmai5421

cgcharles said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent out my package to Lannon WI way back on September 6th. Only one state away. Sure hope she received it. I have been watching but have not seen anything. If I missed it please let me know. I worry incase it got lost in the mail. My hubby forgot to get the tracking number. Carol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe send her a PM and ask if it got there all right - at least that way you'll know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did not include her screen name and nothing comes up with any form of her real name.
Click to expand...

I did not hear from my swap partner in July and did not know if she got my package or not. I PM'd HookNNedler about it and she has a list and offered to PM her. It turns out she emailed me right away but the email must have been lost in cyberspace. She then PM'd me and now we write letters back and forth. What a wonderful KP friend. You might try that route.


----------



## jmai5421

settleg said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> got my swap on Sunday...just took me a couple of ays to get my act together so i could post....
> 
> Whoop whoop to Settleg for picking out the yummiest aqua blue yarn...2 skeins!!! also the neatest embroidered teabag cover, jolly ranchers a storage box, and two beautiful cross bookmarks she made!
> 
> such a wonderful swap package!!!
> 
> (will try to post a photo later ) Thank you again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you liked your box! I missed your post and didnt see it until today. Im probably much better with my embroidery machine than knitting but do enjoy both. Hope u have a great week.
Click to expand...

Another person with an embroidery machine. I love mine. What kind do you have? I have a Babylock elageo. I wanted a Brother, but since we have a local shop that sells and fixes the michines and I would have to drive 90mi for a Brother dealer, I decided on the Babylock. I liked the Bernina, but unfortunately we do not have a Bernina dealer either.


----------



## ChocolatePom

Wow !!! I just got my September Swap box and it is wonderful ! I just posted a PM to Tracy and hookneedler to let them know and also to dhendrix who sent it. Inside there were so many wonderful things. The cutest little sock purse, the perfect blue yarn with a Dog Sweater pattern, a beautiful card with a note, a christmas ornament to cross stitch, chocolate caramel candy, and some unusual teas. ( I LOVE it ALL )


----------



## Bitsey

Jmai..I have an embroidery machine it is a Viking. The Bernina's are just so expensive now...I saw one in a quilt shop with an MSRP o $12,999.00 and it was on sale for $10,999.00. I could not bring myself to spend that much on a machine at my age. Maybe if I were 35 but then again at 35 I could not afford it. Bitsey


----------



## jmai5421

Bitsey said:


> Jmai..I have an embroidery machine it is a Viking. The Bernina's are just so expensive now...I saw one in a quilt shop with an MSRP o $12,999.00 and it was on sale for $10,999.00. I could not bring myself to spend that much on a machine at my age. Maybe if I were 35 but then again at 35 I could not afford it. Bitsey


A Viking would be neat too. The seem to hold up better, at least the older ones do. Unfortunately we do not have a Viking dealer either. Actually we only have one sewing machine shop unless you count Joanns and Handcock. However the sewing machine store gives free lessons that you can take multiple times, are there to help, have factory trained mechanics etc. I needed something like that with an embroidery machine. Heaven knows I have been there a lot to get out of jams. Tomorrow they are having a seminar on stabilizers, free to those who have embroidery machines from them. Someone from Florininie(sp) company will be there on stabilizers, hooping etc. It is 4 hours so hopefully it will be good.
Wow, $10,999. I paid $5,000 for mine 6 or7 years ago.


----------



## Bitsey

It is alot of money. I was thinking about a new one, but I am doing less embroidery and more sewing....I use some of the special stitches in my designs but not so much the embroidery. I got mine in2000 and it was 2700.00. I have gone more into designing handbags and carry on luggage (cloth) ala vera bradly style. Plus my knitting...I don't have enough hours in the day.


----------



## jmai5421

Bitsey said:


> It is alot of money. I was thinking about a new one, but I am doing less embroidery and more sewing....I use some of the special stitches in my designs but not so much the embroidery. I got mine in2000 and it was 2700.00. I have gone more into designing handbags and carry on luggage (cloth) ala vera bradly style. Plus my knitting...I don't have enough hours in the day.


I have 5 grandchildren from 2-11yrs, 4 of them girls. They pick out the designs to put on their shirts for school. Simple $2 tee shirts. I have an 25yr old Janome basic sewing maching that I do regular sewing on. I sew for the grands plus a daughter that has multiple sclerosis. Her clothes have to be easy on and off. She is in a wheel chair, but manages at home. She is married and lives close. A lot of her things are cushions, back rests, bags to fit on the wheel chair. She has a power chair in the house and a regular wheel chair when we take her out. I make and embroider the bags to hold her things for both chairs. Then I also do some consignment embroidery for a shop in Northern MN and also a couple ao craft shows that are local. It keeps me busy. I just recently retired, coming up on a year. I am also 67. I had to work longer to pay for the machine and for some remodeling to open up the house to accomodate the wheel chair when she is at our house. She lives in the same town. My grandchildren live in AZ and NE. I do not have the artistic ability to design. Wish I did. That is neat. What a talent. Do you sell your things?


----------



## grandmann

Some of us are talking about the Oct. Swap but I didn't received my Sept. swap pkg. I have e-mail Tracy H and Hookneedler and no reply.


----------



## Barbara Ann

grandmann, a lot of us are still waiting. Still another week to go before the month is over. Hang in there with us! Keep stalking that mailman!


----------



## mama879

I have not heard from my secret pal for September she received it according to the post office yesterday. I hope she liked it I will PM her in a day or so to find out if she received or it's taking a turn around her block. lol... This has happened every month since I was doing the secret pal no one has replied I have to PM them or have the lady's send emails. I make sure the person who sent me knows that day and a picture taken and posted. I know some people can not take a picture that is fine. But just send a quick PM I received the package thank you would be fine. Sorry I was venting....


----------



## funthreads623

hi= just wanted to let you know that if you get your postage online with USPS, the delivery tracking is FREE. I have done this quite a bit, and it is easy and hassle free.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i just want to say that every time i do the monthly package swap, i send out my package early. i made sure i sent out my package for sept. out in the first week of the month, because i knew i was moving to another place to live. (she got it already). and i'm so glad i sent it out when i did, because at the same time i was moving, we also had a flood threat evacuation. so everything worked out good.


----------



## citynenanyc

((((((((((( Tammie ))))))))))

Mom said theres a red box from Belfast! Woohoo! Im not there. Will be there tomorrow after work. The anticipation is killing me! Lol

Thank you!


----------



## tammie52

citynenanyc said:


> ((((((((((( Tammie ))))))))))
> 
> Mom said theres a red box from Belfast! Woohoo! Im not there. Will be there tomorrow after work. The anticipation is killing me! Lol
> 
> Thank you!


aw good glad you got it. let me know if there what you need and if you need any more just pm me tammie


----------



## tammie52

maybe today ill get my swap box not goin to stalk postman any more poor guy will chase me if he sees me coming after him in hallway lol


----------



## jmai5421

I still haven't received mine. I hope today because we are going out of town for a few days. But a surprise package would sure be fun to come home to.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I haven't gotten mine yet either, but I did get a PM from my swap person saying she was running a bit late this month. NO problem. Glad she let me know.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Jmai, no I don't sell my things...they are usually given away as gifts for family and friends..and new friends that I meet. I just have fun doing it. Bitsey

PS I have not gotten my swap either. B


----------



## dissi

My pal pm'd me earlier in the month, she had some really bad news at the end of August, and so Im not bugging my postman this month, if it doesnt get here til october or november I dont mind, my pal has all the time she needs. On the other hand, I know my box outward bound got there safe and sound...


----------



## sheoguey

maybe you're my swap buddy!
There's a name confusion in the swap! I am 'sharond' and there's another user, 'sharon d' who is on the roster. She's a real person, but I've emailed her to see whether she's on the roster by mistake & if she is, to send me my buddy's information.

I hope it's you, so I can make you (& me) happy!!
Keep the faith!
Sharond (california, not wisconsin) soon to be renamed to Sheoguey!!


----------



## sheoguey

I'm a bit old-fashioned, I guess. I feel that a hand-written thank you note is reasonable! After all, I've received some beautiful, well-intentioned gifts that the givers spent effort & time on and aren't those more valuable than $$?

Again, I thank my swap buddies! I can't wait to meet my October buddy, too.


----------



## TheLadyHawke

My package came today! Woohoo, Jackie, whoever you are here, thank you SO much! It's all wonderful! You can't see the large bar of Special Dark that came with the package, but it was quite a fun and lovely package to open.  There were three books of different types of patterns, two lovely skeins of pink, white and purple yarn, glass beads and hot chocolate, a project bag and 4 skeins of embroidery floss.  Plus a VERY nice, chatty note.


----------



## knittingneedles

Not sure if my swap buddy in Canada, posted that she received her package but she did send me an email saying that she did.. 

Now she is one busy lady!!!!

I haven't received mine.. and I received a PM from a gal but found out if was sqs and scarves for the charity.. not the swap.. 

So I haven't received my Sept Swap either and don't know who is suppose to be sending it..


----------



## maureenb

Just got in from a brief vacation,sent DH to the post office and lo and behold a package from across the pond was awaiting me! Thank you so much for the lovely package,whom ever you are.The label says k Jones,or k Jores.There are so many wonderful little items,two knitting pattern books,a mini pig flashlight,2 skeins of yarn,a pen and pad,and a Disney phone charm,Again thanks,maureenb


----------



## maureenb

oops,forgot to mention some tea!


----------



## maryrose

hi maureenb, how are you? i'm glad some of you ladies are getting your packages. theladyhawk got some nice things, like the yarn & cross stitch thread. i started cross stitching my landscape picture again.


----------



## maureenb

Hi! I'm doing a bit better,could not go swimming or use the zip line,or go carts with my rib being the way it is.I did manage to play some games and eat a lot...have you ever been to Woodloch Pines in the Poconos? That's where we went for our vacation.Lots of yummy food and nice people,on a lake,very picturesque. Glad to hear that you are moved ionto your new place.hope all is well,must unpack.Talk with you later.


----------



## t50

Screen Name:t50
Real Name:terri wright
Address:1617 shirl lane
City, State, Zip:jacksonville,fl,32207
Email Address:[email protected]
Phone Number:9047331357
Birthday (dd,mm):30,11
Favorite Colors:green,gold cream orange
Favorite Yarn:debra norville,vanna lion brand
Favorite Yarn Weight:worsted and variety
What projects do you like to work on?afgans scarves wraps bags
Favorite candy milk chocolate-dove,chunky
Your Favorite type of Needles (bamboo, metal, etc.):bamboo, wood
Do you prefer Straight, Circular, DPNs or Crochet Hooks?:straight and crochet hooks want to learn how to use dpns and make first sweater
Least favorite Color:neon
Least favorite Candy:
Least favorite Yarn:
Do you prefer Hand Knitting, Loom Knitting, or Crocheting?hand knitting and crochet
Is there anything that you like to collect?inspritional things -crosses-angels-sayings
Allergies:none
Any holidays you do not celebrate:hannakah
Can you mail international?yes
Favorite thing to do other than yarn work?yoga, reading
Anything you would not like to receive:
Do you drink any hot beverages? Preferred?coffee, tea
Additional Info (the more info you provide, the better):I'm going through a divorce and have been a stay at home mom to three beautiful girls. I have been knitting and crocheting since my grandmother taught me in first grade. I would love to challenge myself to make a sweater or try something new. I love working with multiple and different texture yarns. It is instant relaxation when I hold my wooden needles and begin knitting. God Bless and enjoy knitting!


----------



## citynenanyc

Terri please send you PI in a personal message.


----------



## mammolady

mama879 said:


> I have not heard from my secret pal for September she received it according to the post office yesterday. I hope she liked it I will PM her in a day or so to find out if she received or it's taking a turn around her block. lol... This has happened every month since I was doing the secret pal no one has replied I have to PM them or have the lady's send emails. I make sure the person who sent me knows that day and a picture taken and posted. I know some people can not take a picture that is fine. But just send a quick PM I received the package thank you would be fine. Sorry I was venting....


I'm sorry your swap recipients are not thanking you   I started in May and everyone I've sent a package to has PM'd me with a sweet note, even the package I sent being a Swap Angel. The only one I never received any message about was the one I worked the hardest on, the christmas in July swap. I'm still a beginner so it was hard for me to make something. I have a large family and work full-time but took the time to make something and then only knew the person received from tracking the package and asking hooknneedler. (Was kinda hurt so I'm venting too.)
I've taken the time to quickly get on the computer and PM everyone who has sent me the AWESOME packages I've received. I know how good it feels to know the person liked the package we took the time to put together!


----------



## mammolady

TheLadyHawke said:


> My package came today! Woohoo, Jackie, whoever you are here, thank you SO much! It's all wonderful! You can't see the large bar of Special Dark that came with the package, but it was quite a fun and lovely package to open.  There were three books of different types of patterns, two lovely skeins of pink, white and purple yarn, glass beads and hot chocolate, a project bag and 4 skeins of embroidery floss.  Plus a VERY nice, chatty note.


Glad you received your package, Hawke! And so happy you like it. Sorry you received it a little later than I would have liked...it's been a crazy month and with the new grandbaby in the house I've been feeling overwhelmed.
Hope you enjoy working on all your different crafts! I can't wait until I have more time to be 'crafty'.


----------



## citynenanyc

We got our first squares!  Yaaay! 

Thank you Tammie from Belfast!


----------



## citynenanyc

Hmmm.... came out upside down. Good thing no one is in it lol


----------



## mama879

I heard from my September swap buddy today she liked her package very much and I'm glad she received and it's not making circles around her block. lol


----------



## grandmann

Did knittingneedles received any squares yet? I would love to see the afghan posted once its made. I will be sending my squares out in a couple of days. I will gladly make more knitted or crochet squares depending what you need the most. I will be sending 7 crochet squares and 3 knitted. So be watching for my pkg.


----------



## citynenanyc

Ok. That's great!!! Thanks grandmann 

Let's not forget: 


Cotton squares to CityNenaNYC


Acrylic squares to Knittingneedles


----------



## citynenanyc

Hmmm...... No swap box for me yet.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I too am still waiting for my Sept. Swap package, but I know my swap person was running a little late as she did PM me to let me know. 

Hope everyone is receiving theirs this week!


----------



## grandmann

I made all acrylic squares. I havn't received my swap pkg. yet and no word of any kind.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, just want to say that I checked the posts for Tracy, her last post was around August 15th. And Hook's last post was around the 25th. I wonder if they have quit? I am going to double check. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Doubled checked...August 15th for Tracy and August 23 for Hook. Because I PMed Hook when I mailed my package and the PM is still unread. Bits


----------



## maureenb

Bitsey said:


> Doubled checked...August 15th for Tracy and August 23 for Hook. Because I PMed Hook when I mailed my package and the PM is still unread. Bits


I heard from Hook on September 12th,so as far as I'm concerned they're both alive and well...just busy,I guess


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, maureen. That is good to hear. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

received my swap package today! Thank you Etta!

I received some hard candy (my favorite), some very pretty yarn, 2 skeins, some herbal tea and some ribbon.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Barbara that sounds like a wonderful package. I know you will enjoy it. Bitsey


----------



## CBCAROL

maureenb said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled checked...August 15th for Tracy and August 23 for Hook. Because I PMed Hook when I mailed my package and the PM is still unread. Bits
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from Hook on September 12th,so as far as I'm concerned they're both alive and well...just busy,I guess
Click to expand...

Hook answered my PM e-mail on Sept. 12th.....


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Carol, that is what maureen said. But I PMed her on the 15th and it is still unread. I just don't know. Bits


----------



## mama879

There was a post from some that said Tracy still having some family things going on and there would be an Oct. swap but it would be late going out. This is the topic. I think every one should take a deep breath and wait to hear from the lady's. This was supposed to be fun.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31374-1.html


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I will look also. Thanks Bits


----------



## lorioc42

I received my secret pal package today!!! I am so excited to share the picture with you all. Thank you so much, Terrie Barr, I felt like a kid at Christmas -- LOL!!! I will make use of everything you sent me - and BTW, I was looking for a size 0 circular just a couple of days ago and couldn't find one locally - thank you sooo much for that!!!
Sept. Secret Pal


----------



## rubyjean

Bitsey said:


> Doubled checked...August 15th for Tracy and August 23 for Hook. Because I PMed Hook when I mailed my package and the PM is still unread. Bits


That's interesting, Tracy is my September swap buddy so I hope she has received it ok.


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

I PMed her on the 13th and it is unread. I also PMed Tracy, but later, and it is unread. Maybe we should put them on our prayer lists.


----------



## PaKnitter

grandmann said:


> Did knittingneedles received any squares yet? I would love to see the afghan posted once its made. I will be sending my squares out in a couple of days. I will gladly make more knitted or crochet squares depending what you need the most. I will be sending 7 crochet squares and 3 knitted. So be watching for my pkg.


I sent 2 squares for the afghan and 2 scarves for the Hurt Locker project to knittingneedles on September 7 to the post office address she provided and she never received the box because she moved and never went back to pick up her mail. :-(


----------



## DarcyCAG

I am still waiting for my swap package.........any others still waiting?


----------



## citynenanyc

I'm still waiting.....


----------



## nmoll

I am still waiting also. My swap partner is waiting too as her package is lost somewhere between Minnesota and Indiana. If it isn't found soon I will send her another package.


----------



## pb54116

Bitsey said:


> Oh, just want to say that I checked the posts for Tracy, her last post was around August 15th. And Hook's last post was around the 25th. I wonder if they have quit? I am going to double check. Bits


I have sent three private messages to TracyH and they all show as unread. I checked the list that she posted quite a while ago and my name wasn't on it. This was my first try at getting in on it . . . guess it's not going to work out.


----------



## knitgalore

Hello all, I have returned so I hope someone can catch me up on what I missed. Has Maryrose gotten back with us, has Bitsey finished her socks, how is sewgirls husband, and anything else I missed while on my vacation. BTW, I won a fairly large payout at the bingo casino. Whoo-Hoo. Now I can get my front windshield repaired. At least it was large to me. LOL!!


----------



## citynenanyc

YAY! Hi!!! We missed you!


----------



## citynenanyc

Congrats on your win Alberta! Come over to the "resort" when you have a moment!


----------



## knitgalore

Please everyone. Be patient. God willing everything will work out for us all. Noone wants the swaps to go away, but life sometimes gets in the way. So maybe a little prayer for them both and it will all work out. Remember I am the one responsible to track lost swaps, and as soon as things get back on the level all will be well again. I have no idea what is happening, but as soon as I can I will try to let you know. 
Alberta


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Alberta you were missed. Come see us at the resort, I have 5.5 inches done on my sock leg. Getting the courage to start working on the heel. Bits


----------



## maryrose

hi, is tracy and hookneedler still on this forum?


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, I do not know. Bits


----------



## user12428

Well that is embarassing....I put all my info here instead of a PM....okay, so now everyone knows all my stuff for October Swap. Wow....I really need to pay attention more.

blushing....with embarassment.

Deborah in Florida...even ashamed to admit where I am from now. Does anyone else have these days?


----------



## Barbara Ann

You need to send the list by PM to TracyH. Just FYI, no one has heard from her, we are not even sure there is an October Swap. 

Please edit your post and remove your PERSONAL information as all of the world can see it. This is for safety purposes.


----------



## user12428

Sent a note to Admin and they removed it for me. I appreciate your concern. 

Deborah


----------



## onesoutherngal

dawilson53 said:


> Sent a note to Admin and they removed it for me. I appreciate your concern.
> 
> Deborah


Whew! .... Hated thinking about your info hanging out there like that!


----------



## knitgalore

So many put out their personal info for all the world to see. I am so glad admin deleted it. I never would have thought of asking them to do that. I have to feel for Tracy and Hook. I was away only a week and came home to 266 emails. Can you imagine Tracy and Hooks PM's Phew!!
Alberta


----------



## Barbara Ann

I just hope both are OK as well as their families. I can't imagine what would drag them away from the swap.

Anyway, Alberta, if an angel is needed, or angels, just let me know. I'm ready.


----------



## dragontearsoflove

Now she's done it! I got my swap gift from Canada today...It might have taken a full 10 days, but that only makes you wonder what you will get a little more! Its awesome, and she's gone and done it. Now I will have to knit socks, I got four bamboo dpns and some beautiful purple yarn...just for socks! She also included a pretty green frilly skein to make a scarf with. I can't wait, but now I have to decide, which is easier, toe up or cuff down! Thanks, Sheryl!


----------



## jmai5421

Hi everyone
I just got my Sept swap, at least it was at my house when I got home from the cabin. It was awesome. I got a peppermint candle. it is so fragrant that my whole kitchen smells yummy and I haven't even lit it yet. I got two skeins of sock yarn in blues, denim blue. I got a book of sock patterns from Liesure Arts and a giant bar of dark chocolate. Thank you, thank you Kelly S.


----------



## gothicmuse

mama879 said:


> There was a post from some that said Tracy still having some family things going on and there would be an Oct. swap but it would be late going out. This is the topic. I think every one should take a deep breath and wait to hear from the lady's. This was supposed to be fun.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31374-1.html


I'm glad to hear that Tracy is still in the loop. I can wait...and it is fun. I've sent my list to Tracy and will await the posting.

Besides, the International Balloon Fiesta is starting this weekend in Albuquerque, so the stores/restaurants/malls will be full of out-of-towners or touristas, so I hadn't planned on shopping right now anyway.

Jo


----------



## maureenb

Heard from hooknneedler today,so she is fine...don't know much about Tracy


----------



## evesch

I got my package today! It was wonderful to get it! I love boxes! Has a couple of books. And since They are Christian books and I am Christian they are wonderful. Candles, some fancy coffee that I don't usually buy for myself. Some wonderful lace that I will have to meditate on for a while till it inspires me to something gorgeous for it, as it deserves something wonderful. And of course some candy things, oh also a tiny notebook with a Bible verse. That went straight into purse. And the most unusual bookmarks corner things. Love them as they look like fabric . So a Big thank you to Patti Waldfogel and Blessing back at yah.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Nice package for you. I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## Bitsey

Wonderful package. I know you have enjoyed it. Bitsey


----------



## grandmann

Grandma Laurie, 

I wonder besides you and myself that didn't received their pkgs.??? I sent a private messages to Tracy and hooknneedlers but no reply. Do you have any idea what happen?


----------



## Bitsey

Bitsey here, I did not receive mine, but maybe that person had some difficulties this month. Not going to worry.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

grandmann said:


> Grandma Laurie,
> 
> I wonder besides you and myself that didn't received their pkgs.??? I sent a private messages to Tracy and hooknneedlers but no reply. Do you have any idea what happen?


I don't know what's happened but I plan on just hanging in there. They'll let us know sooner or later if it's still on. I know things come up in life and some things have to be put on the back burner. As far as my package - I'll continue to wait. It may be coming from over seas or Canada.


----------



## PaKnitter

Talking about not receiving packages may I suggest you pay the extra for confirmation if you choose to send acrylic squares for the 'thank you' afghan or scarves for the BlackHawks project to Knittingneedle's p.o. box as my box was never received. I am very disappointed as I ordered 100% wool yarn especially for the soldiers' scarves. I spent so much money in postage, not to mention time knitting, for the box to be lost.


----------



## tammie52

would of got my swap today only i was not in so postman took it to main office , have to wait 48 hours now befor i can go and pick it up, am raging after having stalked the postman all this time, and me not to be in when it did come lol serves me right. aw well it will still be a surprise till i get it and open it up


----------



## Sewbizgirl

PaKnitter said:


> Talking about not receiving packages may I suggest you pay the extra for confirmation if you choose to send acrylic squares for the 'thank you' afghan or scarves for the BlackHawks project to Knittingneedle's p.o. box as my box was never received. I am very disappointed as I ordered 100% wool yarn especially for the soldiers' scarves. I spent so much money in postage, not to mention time knitting, for the box to be lost.


Oh my gosh, that's heartbreaking. I hope it just got 'detoured' somewhere and will show up yet. Knittingneedles has moved recently, from Vegas to AZ... maybe that has something to do with it? I hope your box catches up with her! Those troops need their 'warmies'...


----------



## PaKnitter

Sewbizgirl said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about not receiving packages may I suggest you pay the extra for confirmation if you choose to send acrylic squares for the 'thank you' afghan or scarves for the BlackHawks project to Knittingneedle's p.o. box as my box was never received. I am very disappointed as I ordered 100% wool yarn especially for the soldiers' scarves. I spent so much money in postage, not to mention time knitting, for the box to be lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, that's heartbreaking. I hope it just got 'detoured' somewhere and will show up yet. Knittingneedles has moved recently, from Vegas to AZ... maybe that has something to do with it? I hope your box catches up with her! Those troops need their 'warmies'...
Click to expand...

It's been +3 weeks priority mail and went to the post office box...not a street address...so I'm sure it's gone.


----------



## knittingneedles

PaKnitter said:


> Talking about not receiving packages may I suggest you pay the extra for confirmation if you choose to send acrylic squares for the 'thank you' afghan or scarves for the BlackHawks project to Knittingneedle's p.o. box as my box was never received. I am very disappointed as I ordered 100% wool yarn especially for the soldiers' scarves. I spent so much money in postage, not to mention time knitting, for the box to be lost.


I sent you a PM explaining the problem.. but I am sure we are now up and running correctly..

Big mix up in the Post Offices.. One was sending to the other when they were instructed not to.. but now I have straightened it out...

Vegas has many packages for me and will be sending it forward to me..

DO NOT PLACE A FORWARD OR ANYTHING FOR THAT MATTER ONLINE!!!!! They took a fee for it, but never actually placed the request...

God bless American Post Offices!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about not receiving packages may I suggest you pay the extra for confirmation if you choose to send acrylic squares for the 'thank you' afghan or scarves for the BlackHawks project to Knittingneedle's p.o. box as my box was never received. I am very disappointed as I ordered 100% wool yarn especially for the soldiers' scarves. I spent so much money in postage, not to mention time knitting, for the box to be lost.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM explaining the problem.. but I am sure we are now up and running correctly..
> 
> Big mix up in the Post Offices.. One was sending to the other when they were instructed not to.. but now I have straightened it out...
> 
> Vegas has many packages for me and will be sending it forward to me..
> 
> DO NOT PLACE A FORWARD OR ANYTHING FOR THAT MATTER ONLINE!!!!! They took a fee for it, but never actually placed the request...
> 
> God bless American Post Offices!!!!
Click to expand...

So glad the box in just in transit and not lost! I had a feeling your moving had something to do with the delay.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hhmmmmmm


----------



## new knitter

If i were you i would ask her to check with the POBox post people. sometime if the box too big to fit in the box they hold it in the back until someone comes to claim it.



PaKnitter said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about not receiving packages may I suggest you pay the extra for confirmation if you choose to send acrylic squares for the 'thank you' afghan or scarves for the BlackHawks project to Knittingneedle's p.o. box as my box was never received. I am very disappointed as I ordered 100% wool yarn especially for the soldiers' scarves. I spent so much money in postage, not to mention time knitting, for the box to be lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, that's heartbreaking. I hope it just got 'detoured' somewhere and will show up yet. Knittingneedles has moved recently, from Vegas to AZ... maybe that has something to do with it? I hope your box catches up with her! Those troops need their 'warmies'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been +3 weeks priority mail and went to the post office box...not a street address...so I'm sure it's gone.
Click to expand...


----------



## knittingneedles

Totally took care of it, I hope.. Like I said before, if the postal people do as they say they will, within a week I should have it all. The bigger post offices have huge extra boxes that they store big boxes in for you.. You get a key in your regular box and go over and clean out the larger one..
I just hope everyone plays nice together and they get it right this time!!


----------



## fmick1229

anyone know when the oct swap will be?


----------



## nanma esther

knittingneedles said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about not receiving packages may I suggest you pay the extra for confirmation if you choose to send acrylic squares for the 'thank you' afghan or scarves for the BlackHawks project to Knittingneedle's p.o. box as my box was never received. I am very disappointed as I ordered 100% wool yarn especially for the soldiers' scarves. I spent so much money in postage, not to mention time knitting, for the box to be lost.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM explaining the problem.. but I am sure we are now up and running cor
> 
> Big mix up in the Post Offices.. One was sending to the other when they were instructed not to.. but now I have straightened it out...
> 
> Vegas has many packages for me and will be sending it forward to me..
> 
> DO NOT PLACE A FORWARD OR ANYTHING FOR THAT MATTER ONLINE!!!!! They took a fee for it, but never actually placed the request...
> 
> God bless American Post Offices!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## nanma esther

stuf like that is whats wrong with u s post office.. i went today to get boxes and 12x12x6 box no cost $14.95 ship priorty mail, and the med size is 10.95 so i'm going tocheck with ups


----------



## knit1purl2

also have not rec'd my swap package yet but did receive a note from swap buddy that it is coming from Canada.

Hope all is well with TracyH and Hooknneedler!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I recently had to ship acoupl of packages, USPO is still the better at prices than UPS or FED-EX. Although Fed-EX is trying a flat rate shiipping boxes. Similar to the USPO.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi PaKnitter and Grandmann and Knittingkinder!!! 

I received all 7 squares!! Thank you =D

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## PaKnitter

Thank you 'City' for taking such nice photos of the squares.
Is the white background a chair cushion or blanket? Kind of looks like a smocking.


----------



## new knitter

What is USPO?



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I recently had to ship acoupl of packages, USPO is still the better at prices than UPS or FED-EX. Although Fed-EX is trying a flat rate shiipping boxes. Similar to the USPO.


----------



## onesoutherngal

United states post office


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi PaKnitter! You're welcome. It is a chair cushion


----------



## new knitter

oh thank you. I am used to it as USPS (United States Post Service)



onesoutherngal said:


> United states post office


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

New knitter, sorry, it is the us postal service. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## new knitter

NP I am learning new thing every day 



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> New knitter, sorry, it is the us postal service. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Sine

Thank you porlebeke for my great September swap package!
The white frames are coasters I can put pictures in as is the little snowman ornament. That is a purse-size notepad with the "Y." And some poinsettia napkins for the holidays along with two skeins of Red Heart classic yarn. Thank you so much. What a great package.


----------



## rubyjean

I also have not yet received my September swap but my buddy did email me to say it is on it's way from Scotland!!



knit1purl2 said:


> also have not rec'd my swap package yet but did receive a note from swap buddy that it is coming from Canada.
> 
> Hope all is well with TracyH and Hooknneedler!


----------



## rubyjean

Can we still apply to be in the October swap or am I too late?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

fmick1229 said:


> anyone know when the oct swap will be?


I am curious too, Will there be an Octswap?


----------



## mama879

No one seems to know whether there will be a October swap guess we will have to see.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3

I'll keep watching here for any news on Oct. Just want to budget for it, as I get paid once a month. Thanks.


----------



## mssweetpig

Still didn't get my Sept. swap box!! Thinking I am not going to get one, was really looking forward to getting it!! Sent mine early and received a great thank you from her.


----------



## karen2835

Part of the swap board is 'locked', which leads me to believe that Tracy is working on the list???


----------



## mama879

It is always locked so no one can add any thing to it. I think we all must wait and see what happens to the swap in October. No one has read my Pm since Sept 15th. If you have not received your Sept. swap PM either hook or Tracy and hope they read it.


----------



## Bitsey

The las post from Tracey is August 15th. Bits


----------



## julietinboots

Since she had taken her daughter to the ER I was wondering if something is very wrong there. I hope not but thought I had missed the Oct. swap and was looking for it.


----------



## maureenb

Sine said:


> Thank you porlebeke for my great September swap package!
> The white frames are coasters I can put pictures in as is the little snowman ornament. That is a purse-size notepad with the "Y." And some poinsettia napkins for the holidays along with two skeins of Red Heart classic yarn. Thank you so much. What a great package.


Did you get the socks in your swap package?If so,I hope to get porlebeke for a partner one day,amazing!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Just want to send a shout out to Peggy from Oregon..I received the swap finally.. No idea who Peggy is.. No return address or anything..
The shells are lovely..
and so is everything else...

Thanks so much.. I know it must of had a hard time getting to me because of the post office fiasco..

Hoping to get more in the next couple of days!!!


----------



## maureenb

knittingneedles said:


> Just want to send a shout out to Peggy from Oregon..I received the swap finally.. No idea who Peggy is.. No return address or anything..
> The shells are lovely..
> and so is everything else...
> 
> Thanks so much.. I know it must of had a hard time getting to me because of the post office fiasco..
> 
> Hoping to get more in the next couple of days!!!


Tell hooknneedler that you got your swap and would like to know who sent it to you,she will let you know


----------



## knittingneedles

I thought they were AWOL.. but I will send her a PM


----------



## shayfaye

Mssweetpig, I thought I was alone in that I haven't received my swap package nor a message regarding why it's late or if the swapper is okay or what. I just hope it's the latter. Hope she/he is okay and just very busy. I, too, sent my out early this month, the 6th of September. Won't do that again!


mssweetpig said:


> Still didn't get my Sept. swap box!! Thinking I am not going to get one, was really looking forward to getting it!! Sent mine early and received a great thank you from her.


 :lol:


----------



## mssweetpig

I hope we hear from someone to let us know. I just wish that, if a person is not going to participate, that they would not sign up. I understand things can happen, but at least have the courtesy to inform others if this is the case.


----------



## grandmann

I would be curious to know how many of us are still waiting for our swaps? I think there was problem when the names were given out. I don't know because neither Tracy H or Hooknneedlers will respond to my messages.


----------



## Bitsey

I am joining the chorus also. I have not gotten my swap either. In fact, I don't think that I will participate anymore. It has just gotten too much to worry about particularly with the holiday seasons coming upon us. Bitsey


----------



## DarcyCAG

I'm still waiting for mine -- I had sent one pm to Tracy, and sent one to Hookneedlers today.


----------



## PaKnitter

My thoughts are and no one ask me... but it is foolish to talk about a October swap while so many haven't received their previous swaps for one reason or another. 

And it does seem like this whole thing is to much so maybe it would be better to swap quarterly or every other month to weed out the 'takers' right away.

And maybe Tracy H. should come out of hiding so at least one of her helpers can contact her by phone or e-mail when bad situations come up. After all, she knows all about us.


----------



## Bitsey

What about doing regional swaps, or swaps in the thread you frequent most. That way you are swap with folks you know, and it would not have to be every month. It could be on special occasions. Bitsey


----------



## tammie52

a big thank you to JENNY< JENCOLLECT> got my parcel today sorry i didnt have time to collect it from main post office at weekend as my daughter is in hospital and ive been running back and forth to her, loved every thing in it, will be doin one /two of the baby blankets from the book you sent, granddaughter will love the fridge magnets when she sees them as her dad is living in melbourne, the crochet smelly thing is lovely its goin on my dressing table, the rest of stuff is goin in my stash box to be used on different things the card was a lovely thought.and hope you get to see ireland one day and enjoy it. thank you again tammie


----------



## tammie52

ops sorry what i thought was a crocheted smelly thing was in fact a irish rose tape measure cover. with tape measure in side silly me lol will come in very handy as im always asking hubbie for his then losin it tammie


----------



## karen2835

shayfaye said:


> Mssweetpig, I thought I was alone in that I haven't received my swap package nor a message regarding why it's late or if the swapper is okay or what. I just hope it's the latter. Hope she/he is okay and just very busy. I, too, sent my out early this month, the 6th of September. Won't do that again!
> 
> 
> mssweetpig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't get my Sept. swap box!! Thinking I am not going to get one, was really looking forward to getting it!! Sent mine early and received a great thank you from her.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Awwww......I know it's a little frustrating. I received my August swap (the very first one I participated in) late as well. I could tell you were somewhat angered when you wrote your response, but don't let your 'goodness' in sending your package on time be spoiled for your next partner by sending hers out late.

I love doing the swaps and I would want to continue them each month. It's our own little treat to ourselves (as women) and I look forward to getting little surprises


----------



## karen2835

mssweetpig said:


> I hope we hear from someone to let us know. I just wish that, if a person is not going to participate, that they would not sign up. I understand things can happen, but at least have the courtesy to inform others if this is the case.


Exactly! There's a woman on here whom I've conversed with many times on a personal level. When I knew that my package was going to be somewhat late getting out, I asked this 'friend' to send a note / a PM to my swap buddy informing her that her package was going to be late.

It was only afterward when I realized that I could've sent the note myself and pretended to be her 'buddy'....how would she know, duh!!! See, I can laugh at myself too.

:?


----------



## jmai5421

karen2835 said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mssweetpig, I thought I was alone in that I haven't received my swap package nor a message regarding why it's late or if the swapper is okay or what. I just hope it's the latter. Hope she/he is okay and just very busy. I, too, sent my out early this month, the 6th of September. Won't do that again!
> 
> 
> mssweetpig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't get my Sept. swap box!! Thinking I am not going to get one, was really looking forward to getting it!! Sent mine early and received a great thank you from her.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww......I know it's a little frustrating. I received my August swap (the very first one I participated in) late as well. I could tell you were somewhat angered when you wrote your response, but don't let your 'goodness' in sending your package on time be spoiled for your next partner by sending hers out late.
> 
> I love doing the swaps and I would want to continue them each month. It's our own little treat to ourselves (as women) and I look forward to getting little surprises
Click to expand...

I agree, I really think they are fun. I do not participate every month as sometimes life gets in the way and I want to make sure that I am able to send mine out on time and if some unforseen thing comes up just PM the swap buddy. My July (1st swap) was very late. I pm'd Hooknnedler and she had already recieved notice that it would be late. It was very late, but well worth the wait. At least I knew from Hooknneedler that it would be late. Mine pm'd me this month as she was under the weather and her daughter was ill. She said it would be late but I already got it before the end of the month. It was a wonderful package and the chocolate is already gone and I will be using the yarn next when these socks are done, yarn from my July swap. I will be in sock heaven all winter. There were even patterns for socks that I will put to good use. Then there was an awesome peppermint candle.
I hope Hooknnedler and Tracey are well and Tracey's daughter is ok. Hopefully normal life just got in the way and maybe they are a little late. I would hate to have this stop. I am enjoying it and love preparing the packages.
Judy


----------



## grandmann

I realize mistakes can happen. One of the swaps I didn't think I was on because I never heard from Tracy. Here comes in the mail a swap pkg. I think this was the May swap. I knew if I was receiving a pkg. that somewhere I had a name that I didn't know about. I did a little investigating and my name did get a pkg. but a little late. There seems to be alot of new ones that recently joined but you would think by now if there were problems that they would be worked out.

If everybody that joins the swaps and understand the procedure there shouldn't be any problems. The monthly swaps can be alot of fun if everybody that joins follow through with their commitment.


----------



## Squirrelcat

I know the person I sent to didn't realize she had someone else to send hers to - she sent me a thank you pm and said she was off to get stuff to send ME... I responded right away and told her she needed to check the board and not send me anything, that I wasn't her person to send to - just the person sending HER. I also pm'd tracy about it, and let my swap pal know to get hold of tracy too since she'd definitely be late sending. My own swap suprise showed up right at the beginning of the month! I must've had speedy gonzales for my person..lol 

anyway - i've also had a very bad experience - it was the may swap, and i didn't receive anything until august! I'm willing to take a chance again (obviously), but i don't ever want to go Through that again.

Hopefully everyone gets their swaps soon and everything is ok with tracy, her daughter, and hookneedler... And they let us know for next swap (guessing november at this point).I know the person I sent to didn't realize she had someone else to send hers to - she sent me a thank you pm and said she was off to get stuff to send ME... I responded right away and told her she needed to check the board and not send me anything, that I wasn't her person to send to - just the person sending HER. I also pm'd tracy about it, and let my swap pal know to get hold of tracy too since she'd definitely be late sending. My own swap suprise showed up right at the beginning of the month! I must've had speedy gonzales for my person..lol 

anyway - i've also had a very bad experience - it was the may swap, and i didn't receive anything until august! I'm willing to take a chance again (obviously), but i don't ever want to go Through that again.


----------



## Bitsey

Afternoon ladies, just got my swap from a lovely lady. lovely things...she is a weaver so I have servel small matts that she wove, and some lovely balm and soap leaves...a very diferent and lovelt thing to send. 
also a beautiful heart-shaped key chain. Everytime I use this I will think of my partner. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Sounds like you got beautiful things.. good for you Bitsey


----------



## hooknneedler

Dear Swap Group Members,

When our group was started, we were very small (under 50 members for the first couple of months). Since then, we have mushroomed in size and are now over 250 members and still growing. This growth has not only been very surprising, but also more work-intensive. We are pleased that so many of you are enjoying our group and are thankful for each new member that comes to our group.

As you know we both have been dealing with some very stressful situations in our lives. TracyH with family health and work issues and Hooknneedler with a new school year getting off to a very rocky start and continuing to be a challenge along with her daughter's FFA show goat being at all the local fairs.

We are not telling you this to complain, but rather to let you see a bit of our personal lives so that you may understand why we had to make this decision. We sincerely appreciate your concern and patience during the
last couple of months and hope that you'll be understanding and patient while we deal with family and work issues.

We have decided to take a breather so that we can reorganize and determine the best possible solution for the group. We do not want the group to go away, rather, we'd like the opportunity to reorganize the way we do things to manage the group so that it will run more smoothly and be less stressful. We are very thankful for the help knitgalore has given us. We couldn't have survived the last couple of months without her help. We are putting the group on hold until
January. By doing this, we will be able to talk with knitgalore and decide how to re-assign responsibilities to make the monthly duties flow more smoothly. It will also allow us all (you all included) to focus on family during the holiday season. We will miss you all during this time, but will look forward to seeing you all back after the first of the year. 

In January, be sure and PM either TracyH or Hooknneedler to let us know you want on the January list and we'll get the pairings out right after February 1st. At that time, we'll let you all know if there are any other changes to the way the group works. In the meantime, we will be continuing to track down missing packages and have angels packages sent as needed until we feel we have covered everyone up to this point.

Thank you again, for your concern, patience and understanding. Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any questions, suggestions or concerns.

TracyH and Hooknneedler


----------



## Barbara Ann

Wishing the best to both TracyH and Hooknneedler.

Thank you for the insight.


----------



## mrssonsew

hooknneedler said:


> Dear Swap Group Members,
> 
> When our group was started, we were very small (under 50 members for the first couple of months). Since then, we have mushroomed in size and are now over 250 members and still growing. This growth has not only been very surprising, but also more work-intensive. We are pleased that so many of you are enjoying our group and are thankful for each new member that comes to our group.
> 
> As you know we both have been dealing with some very stressful situations in our lives. TracyH with family health and work issues and Hooknneedler with a new school year getting off to a very rocky start and continuing to be a challenge along with her daughter's FFA show goat being at all the local fairs.
> 
> We are not telling you this to complain, but rather to let you see a bit of our personal lives so that you may understand why we had to make this decision. We sincerely appreciate your concern and patience during the
> last couple of months and hope that you'll be understanding and patient while we deal with family and work issues.
> 
> We have decided to take a breather so that we can reorganize and determine the best possible solution for the group. We do not want the group to go away, rather, we'd like the opportunity to reorganize the way we do things to manage the group so that it will run more smoothly and be less stressful. We are very thankful for the help knitgalore has given us. We couldn't have survived the last couple of months without her help. We are putting the group on hold until
> January. By doing this, we will be able to talk with knitgalore and decide how to re-assign responsibilities to make the monthly duties flow more smoothly. It will also allow us all (you all included) to focus on family during the holiday season. We will miss you all during this time, but will look forward to seeing you all back after the first of the year.
> 
> In January, be sure and PM either TracyH or Hooknneedler to let us know you want on the January list and we'll get the pairings out right after February 1st. At that time, we'll let you all know if there are any other changes to the way the group works. In the meantime, we will be continuing to track down missing packages and have angels packages sent as needed until we feel we have covered everyone up to this point.
> 
> Thank you again, for your concern, patience and understanding. Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any questions, suggestions or concerns.
> 
> TracyH and Hooknneedler


thank you for letting us know what to expect and will be waiting for you in Jan.


----------



## CBCAROL

Thank you, Hooknneedler for the nice note to update all of us on the situation.....
I for one would like everything to keep going as usual, BUT I do understand that LIFE HAPPENS..... and I do have the patience to wait until January & February.....
Happy Halloween, Happy Thanksgiving, Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year to both You and TracyH and your Families......
and to ALL Knitting Paradise members............
CBCarol :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## mssweetpig

Thank you for updating us on the current situation. Looking forward to a new start in January. Enjoy all the upcoming Holidays!!


----------



## pb54116

It's been a mystery. Thanks for letting us know. Happy holidays!


----------



## sheoguey

Tracy & hookneedler,
thanks for the update! I'm sure we all understand and would not want to cause additional stress.

may I make a suggestion? Please post your announcement on the swaps home page... I had to do some serious rummaging around to find it and if it were right there above the September Swap, lots of people would have their answer.
actually, just in case this note scrolls out of sight for you, I'll pm you separately with my suggestion.
thanks for all you do!


----------



## grandmann

Tracy and Hooknneedler,
Thanks for the update. I feel you are making the right decision of postponing the swaps until after the first of the year. Christmas time gets real crasy with the extra pkgs. going out for the season.


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you for the post Hooknneedler. It is good to know what is happening. I hope only the best for both you and Tracy. Thank you for starting this swap idea. I sure enjoy it and can see with so many members it can be a bit overwhelming. I do hope we can keep it going after the first of the year.
Take care and God bless you both.
Judy


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

Thank you so much for all your work and for taking the time to update all of us. I do hope all goes well with you and Tracy and your families. The Sept. swap was my first and was a great experience. I will look forward to Jan.


----------



## Lainey2

Tracy and Hooknneedler, thanks for the notice. If it hadn't been for one of the wonderful swap partners - who i've been e-mailing to, I wouldn't have known to look in this section to see what happened. Maybe admin. could put it under new topics??? I'll keep in touch again after the 1st of the year and I hope everything goes well for you both during this fall season! The swaps are definitely a bonus to the site and you all have allowed us to make some new friends! have a wonderful holiday season! Elaine (Lainey2)


----------



## citynenanyc

Good Morning Everyone!!

We've got squares!!


----------



## citynenanyc

Here are the instructions for these squares:

((((This is a Repost with edits))))

Please read all the way through. Make sure to pick up tips others have left here in this September forum. Everyone has answered a lot of questions.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Lets do something fun and sweet!

Make a square for our swappers! Lets connect our squares and send a gift for the ladies who put our monthly swap together. How lovely of them to take out the time and coordinate such a fun event for all of us personalities.

We can arrange the squares, by style and color to make it look pretty.

The square specifications are as follow:

1) Size: Seven inches by Seven inches. 7x7. Should your square need to be blocked, please block before sending.

2) You can Knit or Crochet.

3) Use any design you like: Purl, Knit, Star, Honeycomb, or Cables. You can spell out THANK YOU or create a design you like.

4) Use any color you like.

5) Preferred yarn size is Worsted Weight.

6) Acrilyc or Cotton. Please be sure it is Mercerized 
Cotton (not dishcloth cotton like sugar lily or peaches and cream). Cotton blend, for example, Cotton/Acrylic 50/50 or 55/45... Cotton-Ease.

7) Please have a finished edge on all four sides. (Better for sewing) Crochet a border slip stitch (sl) all the way around the square

8) Please be neat and clean.

9) On a slip of paper please write your name and/or screen name to your square so we know who it came from. Unless you dont want to and thats up to you.

10) Please weave in all of your ends.

We can start making and sending these as soon as possible, but we should stop by November 1st, 2011. This gives me enough time to get them together and send it for the holidays. If there are more than necessary squares, we will be sending them to www.knitlocker.org.

The square can be all, but please be sure to make it 7x7.

Keep in mind, this is not mandatory. Thank you in advance to all who want to participate. Lets keep it light and fun!

If you would like to participate, please send a Private Message (P M) with Square Swap in the subject line and we will send you a mailing address where you can send your square. A regular envelope should do.

Acrylic Squares -- send a PM to Knittingneedles

Cotton squares -- send PM to Citynenanyc

Below are a few links for reference ONLY. There are samples.....

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/7in_squares.php

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/st_st.htm

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/motifs_squares.php

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=119&d_id=43&lang=us

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-texture-blanket

http://olyweaver.blogspot.com

http://knittingsuna.blogspot.com/2011/04/mitered-square-blanket-pattern.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stitch-sampler-baby-blanket

http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Patchwork_Blanket


----------



## citynenanyc

Please be advised that making a square is UP TO YOU. Not me or anyone in this forum is saying it is mandatory. The ladies have put in more than their fair share of work thus far. It would be nice to say thank you.

If and only if you would like to participate Please READ the instructions above. You can go back some pages and read the input from other KPers.

If I don't receive enough squares for this project, I will donate the squares I already have to http://theknitlocker.org/ Should you want your square(s) returned to you please let me know via PM.

For any questions directed to me, kindly send a PM so I don't miss it.

Have a beautiful day everyone!!

Tania


----------



## grandmann

Tania,

How many squares do you need to make this afghan?


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi Grandmann. 

Here's a snapshot of what I have. All the filled in boxes are the squares in hand. And all of the blank ones with a 7 are the sqares we need. 

Looks like a total of 48 squares are needed.


----------



## citynenanyc

Tammie, I will be sending your squares to Knitting as they are acrylic.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Sine said:


> Thank you porlebeke for my great September swap package!
> The white frames are coasters I can put pictures in as is the little snowman ornament. That is a purse-size notepad with the "Y." And some poinsettia napkins for the holidays along with two skeins of Red Heart classic yarn. Thank you so much. What a great package.


WOW! :shock: :shock: :shock: Can't believe your swap pal knitted you a pair of SOCKS! What an amazing gift... It take me 30 hours to knit a pair!

I am so impressed... Very generous of you porlebeke!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

karen2835 said:


> Part of the swap board is 'locked', which leads me to believe that Tracy is working on the list???


It's always locked. That is for notices only, not for posting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

mssweetpig said:


> I hope we hear from someone to let us know. I just wish that, if a person is not going to participate, that they would not sign up. I understand things can happen, but at least have the courtesy to inform others if this is the case.


Some newbies don't understand how to find their partner in the swap roster. They need help. And the leaders have not been responding tp pms all month. Of course, not everyone posts here when they need help, or we would tell them how it works. So sometimes that's how people end up not getting a box. Not everyone deliberately neglects their responsibility.

I'm so sorry you didn't get your package. There was a mechanism in place for "swap angels" to fill in for missing boxes, but I don't know if even that is working at this point.


----------



## citynenanyc

It would be nice if they did.... some haven't received anything.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> What about doing regional swaps, or swaps in the thread you frequent most. That way you are swap with folks you know, and it would not have to be every month. It could be on special occasions.  Bitsey


That's a great idea. Say, a person from Ohio coordinates and "Ohio Swap", and so on... It would keep it smaller and more managable, and postage costs would be kept down. It could even lead to making some local friends, meet ups, or anything!


----------



## knitgalore

It is still working SBG but I depend on the others to send me the list of missing swaps. I have my troops mobilized. I just don't know how to do it without hook /Tracy's input. I may have a list by Friday. At least for part. I hope so anyway.



Sewbizgirl said:


> mssweetpig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we hear from someone to let us know. I just wish that, if a person is not going to participate, that they would not sign up. I understand things can happen, but at least have the courtesy to inform others if this is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Some newbies don't understand how to find their partner in the swap roster. They need help. And the leaders have not been responding tp pms all month. Of course, not everyone posts here when they need help, or we would tell them how it works. So sometimes that's how people end up not getting a box. Not everyone deliberately neglects their responsibility.
> 
> I'm so sorry you didn't get your package. There was a mechanism in place for "swap angels" to fill in for missing boxes, but I don't know if even that is working at this point.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> It is still working SBG but I depend on the others to send me the list of missing swaps. I have my troops mobilized. I just don't know how to do it without hook /Tracy's input. I may have a list by Friday. At least for part. I hope so anyway.


I hope so, too. I'm ready to help...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Great visual of the blanket, Citynenanyc!


----------



## citynenanyc

Thanks Sewbiz  I have to keep track of it somehow.....


----------



## citynenanyc

It has been suggested that I mention the request for squares as a topic by itself. Being that this is a "Swappers" project, I don't want everyone to feel they have to. A lot of people don't participate in this swap. 

Now all of our swappers should be coming to this thread. That is why I've posted it here. 

Once you've spotted the latest directions and want to remember where they are..... Bookmark it. Click "bookmark" at the top left of the page. Below and left of the title of the thread.


----------



## AuntJMae

Hey Ho, Ladies,
I am one of the sad folks whose swap partner apparently didn't know she/he was my swap partner and so I didn't receive a swap box this month. I'm still trying to understand how seemingly intelligent people who seem to spend most waking hours next to a "live" computer can't figure out how and where to find the information they need. The work Tracy and Hook did/do is greatly appreciated by all of us, I'd say, yet we are quick to be annoyed when our piece of the world is impacted by their problems. I know how stressed everyone in the ed biz is right up until January: first days of school, first holidays, first sickness from unfamiliar germs, kids who are needier than the famine victims and parents who think the teachers belong to them....been there, experienced it all. October is really the settling in month and I remember being suddenly aware that I was exhausted and found myself counting days until long weekends so I could sleep. No LOLLOL.
Anyway, I wish someone had come through for me....but, c'est la vie.
Judy
Enjoy gearing up for the holidays. I finished one present, a slate blue vest with cables for my DIL, and found really cool beach pebble buttons for it on ETSY.
Need to sleep, as usual.
TTFN


----------



## citynenanyc

I wish there was a "Like" button LOL


----------



## citynenanyc

Two squares from Teresa in Texas! Thank YOU! =D


These two were on the grid yesterday, however, I did not have the name with me. I didn't want to post with out mentioning her. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

AuntJMae said:


> Hey Ho, Ladies,
> I am one of the sad folks whose swap partner apparently didn't know she/he was my swap partner and so I didn't receive a swap box this month. I'm still trying to understand how seemingly intelligent people who seem to spend most waking hours next to a "live" computer can't figure out how and where to find the information they need. The work Tracy and Hook did/do is greatly appreciated by all of us, I'd say, yet we are quick to be annoyed when our piece of the world is impacted by their problems. I know how stressed everyone in the ed biz is right up until January: first days of school, first holidays, first sickness from unfamiliar germs, kids who are needier than the famine victims and parents who think the teachers belong to them....been there, experienced it all. October is really the settling in month and I remember being suddenly aware that I was exhausted and found myself counting days until long weekends so I could sleep. No LOLLOL.
> Anyway, I wish someone had come through for me....but, c'est la vie.
> Judy
> Enjoy gearing up for the holidays. I finished one present, a slate blue vest with cables for my DIL, and found really cool beach pebble buttons for it on ETSY.
> Need to sleep, as usual.
> TTFN


Judy, Pop a pm to Knitgalore, in case she doesn't see this. She is going to arrange for swap angel packages to be sent out to those who didn't get one.

Do you have a photo of your finished vest? Sounds very cool!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I got my Sept. swap package in the mail yesterday. Lots of goodies!! She put in: 3 skeins of rose colored very soft yarn, a pocket calendar, devotional book, a variety of teas, candles, Avon lotions and lip balms and a photo album. Thank you Judy M. from Ohio. You out did yourself!! You didn't include your screen name so I hope you see this here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Grandma Laurie said:


> I got my Sept. swap package in the mail yesterday. Lots of goodies!! She put in: 3 skeins of rose colored very soft yarn, a pocket calendar, devotional book, a variety of teas, candles, Avon lotions and lip balms and a photo album. Thank you Judy M. from Ohio. You out did yourself!! You didn't include your screen name so I hope you see this here.


Ah... good. Another one resolved. :-D That sounds like a great package.


----------



## shayfaye

Grandma Laurie, You give hope to us out there still in 
la-la land about whether or not we will receive a package. 
It sounded like a very nice one and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it. 
I, for one, am not only waiting on a swap package, I am waiting on yarn I purchased from a member who cashed my check 2 weeks ago tomorrow. She is a couple of states over.
Between the two experiences, I am beginning to feel a bit jaded. When you sign up for a swap or sell something, you are assuming an obligation to the other person. And I believe in meeting my obligations regardless of what else is happening in my life (and, yes, I have chronic health issues, work a full time job, run a small business, etc. etc. etc.) 
To everyone I dealt with before this month, I want to thank them for stepping up to the plate. If my swap was going to be late, they let me know. If I bought something, it arrived in a timely fashion. To those ladies, thank you again. I absolutely loved everything I received and think fondly of you when I happen to be in my stash or lighting a candle or wearing my socks!!
I guess I just needed to get this off my chest and I felt safe with all of you.
Eternal optimist I am and looking forward to going home and restoring my faith in people.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

shayfaye said:


> Grandma Laurie, You give hope to us out there still in
> la-la land about whether or not we will receive a package.
> It sounded like a very nice one and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it.
> I, for one, am not only waiting on a swap package, I am waiting on yarn I purchased from a member who cashed my check 2 weeks ago tomorrow. She is a couple of states over.
> Between the two experiences, I am beginning to feel a bit jaded. When you sign up for a swap or sell something, you are assuming an obligation to the other person. And I believe in meeting my obligations regardless of what else is happening in my life (and, yes, I have chronic health issues, work a full time job, run a small business, etc. etc. etc.)
> To everyone I dealt with before this month, I want to thank them for stepping up to the plate. If my swap was going to be late, they let me know. If I bought something, it arrived in a timely fashion. To those ladies, thank you again. I absolutely loved everything I received and think fondly of you when I happen to be in my stash or lighting a candle or wearing my socks!!
> I guess I just needed to get this off my chest and I felt safe with all of you.
> Eternal optimist I am and looking forward to going home and restoring my faith in people.


There's a feedback feature on this site for sales and swaps. You should reflect your experience in their feedback. That lets future customers know who they are transacting with.

I think also, you may be able to chargeback on your check, at your bank? I know you can do that with cards... should be able to with checks too. It may be worth looking into.


----------



## MaryTre

.


----------



## citynenanyc

I would have QUIT too!


----------



## MaryTre

posted in the wrong place...oops!


----------



## Dor

I dont know how you copy and paste. I want to join the christmas one. Can someone help me .Thank you Dor


----------



## Dor

I dont know how you copy and paste. I want to join the christmas one. Can someone help me .Thank you Dor


----------



## Phaedra96

Same here. I do not have Office since I refuse to pay more for something that was loaded on my laptop when I purchased it. I would like to participate.


----------



## maryrose

hi, what i did was write on a notebook paper all the info. from tracy's form. write all my info. next to all the questions, then go to mama879's pm and hand type all of it in. she got mine when i did this. it takes a little time, but i did it.


----------



## Firefightersmom

I never received my Sept swap either. It was only my 2nd one.


----------



## knittingneedles

Whomever has not received their sept swap should pm knitgalore 
She is in charge of the swap angels and will assign someone to you so that you get a swap for the month of sept...


----------



## knitgalore

Okay, it is Thursday p.m. and I am expecting the list tomorrow of missing swaps. SO..... Anyone who has not received their swaps for September just send me a PM with the form from the swap request list on the forum. All I am doing now is a list so I can be ready to mobilize my angels. Doing it this way I don't know who was supposed to send to who. Anyone with an idea? I am just worried that packages from international may just be slower. But the idea that some swappers just didn't know how to retrieve their swap may be the reason. So, anyone who knows someone who missed, give them the word to send me their questionaire. An angel will be chosen and a package sent. Okay, I am ready, willing, and able. Lets get this done. Nobody should be forgotten


----------



## knitgalore

AuntJMae] Just fill out the form Tracy wrote and send it to me filled out and I will get right on it. Angels are waiting to help.



AuntJMae said:


> Hey Ho, Ladies,
> I am one of the sad folks whose swap partner apparently didn't know she/he was my swap partner and so I didn't receive a swap box this month. I'm still trying to understand how seemingly intelligent people who seem to spend most waking hours next to a "live" computer can't figure out how and where to find the information they need. The work Tracy and Hook did/do is greatly appreciated by all of us, I'd say, yet we are quick to be annoyed when our piece of the world is impacted by their problems. I know how stressed everyone in the ed biz is right up until January: first days of school, first holidays, first sickness from unfamiliar germs, kids who are needier than the famine victims and parents who think the teachers belong to them....been there, experienced it all. October is really the settling in month and I remember being suddenly aware that I was exhausted and found myself counting days until long weekends so I could sleep. No LOLLOL.
> Anyway, I wish someone had come through for me....but, c'est la vie.
> Judy
> Enjoy gearing up for the holidays. I finished one present, a slate blue vest with cables for my DIL, and found really cool beach pebble buttons for it on ETSY.
> Need to sleep, as usual.
> TTFN


----------



## jmai5421

maryrose said:


> hi, what i did was write on a notebook paper all the info. from tracy's form. write all my info. next to all the questions, then go to mama879's pm and hand type all of it in. she got mine when i did this. it takes a little time, but i did it.


I do not kknow how to copy and paste either. I just did my second swap (July and Sept.) and that is the way I did it, It took longer but it worked. I will be doing it again in Jan.


----------



## Nonnie

I could not get my computer to cut and paste so I just wrote down the guestions from the site and typed them in and answered them that way. It took about 5 minutes


----------



## new knitter

Try to copy and paste. highlight the section to want to copy then right click your mouse and go down ot copy choice. when you go to the email body to the same but this time select paste. it is much easier. 
if this option fail, another option is to forward Tracy's email to the person you want to write to, then clean what you don't want to send and add the new information. Instead of typing the whole thing you just would have to type the email address.
Hope this will help


----------



## Barbara Ann

If you have NOT received your September Swap package, please send your information to Knitgalore so she can get the swap angels assigned and you will receive your package.


----------



## shayfaye

jmai5421 and Nonnie, I am going to add to newknitter's suggestions which were great. But, I will break it down further. it is like making a peanut butetr and jelly sandwich, step by step. 

First write down knitgalore so you don't forget where to send your info. She is who you will PM, but more about that in a minute.

Go to Main, then click on swaps, etc. Go to the September swap, click and scroll down. At the top of the page are all the original questions. If you keep on scrolling, you should get to your screen name and next to it is all your completed info.

You would put your cursor at the very left of the first word, Screen Name, meaning your cursor would be on the S. Hold your left mouse key down and drag all the way to the end of the questions. Don't let up until you are at the last word in your info. The let go of the left key. You info should be in blue. if not, go back and try again. Keep doing this until you are able to keep all the info in blue. The right click and click on copy. Go to Private messages page and compose a new message. Remember, Knitgalore I told you to write down. This is where you would input that info. Knitgalore's page will come up and your would left click on her PM slot. When the private message area comes up, go directly to the body of the message, and left click to stay in there. Then right click. You should see paste in your options. left click on the paste. Your info should be there. Then go back up to the header of the message and left click there and type a header.

I do hope this helps. It takes some practice, but you can do it!


----------



## shayfaye

My bad. When you get to the swaps and other activities page, click on the second line, which is below. Sorry.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=5

Also, you really would rather copy and paste than cut and paste. If you cut and have a problem pasting, your info could be gone forever. If you copy, then your original info stays there.


----------



## knitgalore

Thank you shayfaye for helping out with info on Cut and paste. It does get confusing to those who may be new to computing. .


----------



## knitgalore

Missing swaps now up to 5. I am waiting for information from them before I can assign angels. We really want to help so don't be afraid to send me (in a PM) the filled out questionaire.
Alberta


----------



## Barbara Ann

Only 5? Wow, the way people were posting they had not received a package I thought it would be up to 100 or more!!


----------



## shayfaye

I thought the same as you, hence my earlier response. I just couldn't reason that that many people were waiting. I wonder is most of them have gone over to the new swap that is being offered?


----------



## knitgalore

Barbara Ann, I thought so too, but I think some actually got their packages late. Like my DIL tells my autistic GGS Patience. But really, a lot have not been on the board, and some have not given me any info yet. I don't want to just SEND something until I know their likes and dislikes. What do you think?


----------



## knitgalore

shayfaye, I think some may have gotten tired of waiting. I gave Tracy and hooknneedler time, then jumped in alone. Hope it works out. If you hear of anyone tell them to contact me by PM.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I agree Knitgalore. Wait until you hear from them with a PM with info. Maybe they got the swap late and are all set. I would think those who have not received a package and are concerned about receiving one will send the required PM so an angel can step up to the plate and take care of them. Otherwise, we can only assume they are all set.

By the way, GREAT JOB KNITGALORE


----------



## knittingneedles

I also think, if I can put my 2 cents in..

Knitgalore, you need to have a cut off point.. that tells people, if I don't get the info I need to resend packages by (a certain date) you won't get anything.

Otherwise you might still get requests for angel packages way into November...


----------



## dissi

Very well done Knitgalore 

Im going to give my swap another week, she did have a good reason for posting late...

my mom posted me a letter from cali last wedsnesday and i got it today, so my swap should have been here by now if it was posted over 2 weeks ago...
oh well, back to the knitting!


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> I also think, if I can put my 2 cents in..
> 
> Knitgalore, you need to have a cut off point.. that tells people, if I don't get the info I need to resend packages by (a certain date) you won't get anything.
> 
> Otherwise you might still get requests for angel packages way into November...


TOTALLY AGREE! :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey

I agree too!...I could see it now...3 months later..."I did not get my swap"....too late. You would go crazy doing this. Also check and see if these people are on the original swap roster. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

That's a good one too.. make sure they are who they say they are...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Thank you, KNITGALORE! We appreciate you tying up the loose ends.


----------



## citynenanyc

Yes! THank you Knitgalore! You are an ANGEL for all of us


----------



## PaKnitter

knitgalore said:


> Okay, it is Thursday p.m. and I am expecting the list tomorrow of missing swaps. SO..... Anyone who has not received their swaps for September just send me a PM with the form from the swap request list on the forum. All I am doing now is a list so I can be ready to mobilize my angels. Doing it this way I don't know who was supposed to send to who. Anyone with an idea? I am just worried that packages from international may just be slower. But the idea that some swappers just didn't know how to retrieve their swap may be the reason. So, anyone who knows someone who missed, give them the word to send me their questionaire. An angel will be chosen and a package sent. Okay, I am ready, willing, and able. Lets get this done. Nobody should be forgotten


stupid question but how do you know without Tracy H. records if a person really signed up for September's swap or not? 
As much as we don't like to think anyone is dishonest there are 'takers'.


----------



## Barbara Ann

anyone can look up to see who is on the roster.


----------



## PaKnitter

Fot those who made the roster. Some were missed.


----------



## Barbara Ann

If they were missed then they did not make the roster. If they did not make the roster, not only did they not get a swap package, but they didn't send one either because their name would not be listed.


----------



## knittingneedles

How true Barbara....


----------



## Bitsey

Very true Barbara


----------



## knitgalore

PaKnitter, I did check the roster and all are on there. I am only waiting for the information from the ones who are waiting. I have already sent out 3, so we are well on our way.


----------



## knitgalore

Knitting, I think your ideas were spot on. I will post that I need all info in to me by PM by Wednesday night. That gives them long enough. If I haven't heard by then I will assume it is simply lost forever. Now over to the resort to post it there. That should be enough don't you think?


----------



## knittingneedles

Sure hope so.. but you know women!!!! lol..

There will always be laggers... who either didn't have time or just forgot... and will contact you later.. 

Stick to your guns, otherwise it will get out of hand, again..


----------



## knitgalore

If you were part of the September swap and never received your package now is the last chance to get it. The swap angels are ready to see that you get your package, BUT they have to know your likes and dislikes etc. So send the questionaire you sent to TracyH filled with your info before Wednesday October 12. Send the filled in form to knitgalore in a PM. Our angels are ready and willing to see that you get the surprise package you deserve.


----------



## Dor

I havent got mine yet.I do want to put my name in for Dec.I maybe going to Florida after christmas.m Have to wait and see if my husband has cancer in the head or not,big worry.Great job for doing the swap.My first,we may all get ours soon . Dor


----------



## Bitsey

Dor, there is no December swap. Tracy and Hook are trying to get organized. Did you sign up for the September Swap? And let me say how sorry I am to hear about your dear husband. That is probably a bigger worry than swaps I can imagine. Bitsey


----------



## captwife

Tracy did you receive my PM regarding the swap?


----------



## Bitsey

Hi Captwife, there is no swap until January where there will be new information, and the official swap will be for February. There is an early post from Tracy and Hook about this everal pages back. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

I have to wonder if people actually read the postings on thread.


----------



## knitgalore

Dor, I am putting together angels who send missing swaps. If you send a PM to me with rhe same info you sent to TracyH I will get right on it. m We don't want anybody left out. I await your info. Simply send me what you sent to TracyH and I will get an angel right on it. Alberta



Dor said:


> I havent got mine yet.I do want to put my name in for Dec.I maybe going to Florida after christmas.m Have to wait and see if my husband has cancer in the head or not,big worry.Great job for doing the swap.My first,we may all get ours soon . Dor


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I have to wonder if people actually read the postings on thread.


Obviously they do not... No wonder we have so many problems.


----------



## knitgalore

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Dor

I never got mine. I send mine out and put a tracer on it. Dor


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

What new swap is being offered? I must have missed that.


----------



## knittingneedles

COME ON PEOPLE!!!!

Alberta is working really hard trying to get swap angels for the missing swaps.. 

SO IF YOU DID NOT GET YOUR SWAP FOR SEPTEMBER please contact Knitgalore in a PM with the INFO YOU SENT to TRACYH so that she can hook you up with a partner.

THE DEADLINE IS WED OCT 12, 2011... IF YOU DO NOT CONTACT HER WITH THE FORM you will be OUT!!

SO do it now, or forever hold your peace!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

gulfcoastBarb said:


> What new swap is being offered? I must have missed that.


If you are looking for other swaps.. go to SEARCH and write swaps and you will find many new swaps being formed...

This one is closed till January for a February Swap..


----------



## Sewbizgirl

gulfcoastBarb said:


> What new swap is being offered? I must have missed that.


A few people have started their own swap, but the ones I know of have already filled and closed.


----------



## gulfcoastBarb

Thanks for the quick response. I did know this one was paused until after the holidays, but several pages ago, shayfaye mentioned some "moving on to a new swap being offered". After enjoying this one so much, I was interested.


----------



## knittingneedles

GULFCOASTBARB you can always start a new one!!


----------



## Dor

Hi,I am sorry <I never realize how many times I said I never got mine.I am a pain.I am sorry. I have to be quite,lol. oh my..Sorry all, dor


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Dor said:


> Hi,I am sorry <I never realize how many times I said I never got mine.I am a pain.I am sorry. I have to be quite,lol. oh my..Sorry all, dor


Not a problem Dor, glad you got your info to knitgalore!


----------



## Firefightersmom

I feel bad about my swap. I am only on my 2 swap. First went out and I got mine..no problems. 2nd one, had not been a good one. I lost my husband the end of August. So I didn't get mine out as soon as I hoped. But I did send out a note to my partner.

I finally finished what I had been working on. Got everything boxed up and headed to the post office. The first person told me that I didn't have the correct form filled out (going international). And also that to be safe I should put it in one of their priority boxes. So I grabbed a box and put everything in it...filled out the form.

I get back up to the window and the man is gone, I got another person. I give her the box and the form. She asked why I was shipping in the priority box. I said the man before her told me it was best. She shook her head and said well let me give you the difference in price. Priority box $27.00, the box I originally had it in would be under $10. Well guess what, I had destroyed the box trying to get it open. Of course, now that I was going back to a plan box...I had the wrong form. So I took it all home and repacked it again. I was at the post office first thing the next morning.

I have written to my partner several times...we are a good 2 weeks into the shipping and she still doesn't have it. Of course no one knows me here..she probably thinks I am a flake...I really had fun getting all her goodies. Now to think they are not going to show up...makes me so sad.

It all the shipping I have done with the post office they have never lost anything I have shipped. But I am beginning to wonder now. 

Oh top of all of that...I never got my swap for September either. I did send info to knitgalore, but will feel so bad if my box never makes it to my swap.


----------



## knittingneedles

I had to send to Canada from the West Coast.. Took a full month.. so don't worry if they haven't gotten it yet. It will eventually arrive..


----------



## AuntJMae

Dear FFMom
Don't worry....after all that craziness, the box couldn't possibly be late or missing!!! 
I have a feeling that a lot of us had major disruptions in late August-mid-September and that has created the ruckus we're in now. I didn't get a box, either, but I don't need anything except the fun of knowing another knitting addict...lollol...so I'm going to be an Angel and help out Knitgalore and the others. It's Karma, you know: what goes around comes around.
My swap partner from Australia sent her package to me in July and, due to a serious oversight on my local postperson's part {no pickup pink slip was left for me} I didn't get it until she was able to trace it from Australia to my home town!!!! Now I just finished a cowl for myself out of the gorgeous Australian wool she sent me.
We seem like a fairly patient bunch....after all, we even frog stuff and start over....ya gotta be patient to do that!
Have a great holiday/
Judy


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Firefighter's mom... I am so sorry for your husband's death. I can't even imagine what you have gone through/still going through. I pray you have great peace.

Don't worry about your box to your pal... it will arrive. I hope you told Knitgalore the name of the person you sent it to, so she can keep track and not assign a swap angel for that one. I really think it just needs more time. Sometimes they shelve packages merely because they need the customs form looked at. Then they get put back in circulation. Let's hope yours is a case like that.


----------



## Lil Gwhen

Hi Tracey,

Newbee here. Are you going to have one for Oct, Nov, or Dec? Is so I like in. Ill send you my info so you have it.

ok

Wendy


----------



## Barbara Ann

DUH!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc

Good morning Barbara Ann. 

Maybe someone can request this thread be closed? 

Let me know I'll send a msg...


----------



## citynenanyc

I wonder how they find the swaps so quick?? I was on for a couple of months before I even found out. I read the instructions first too and found I was too late for june so waited patiently for July.....


----------



## Barbara Ann

that's the difference, you READ the threads and the postings! people just are not reading, just posting!


----------



## donna2kayak

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning Barbara Ann.
> 
> Maybe someone can request this thread be closed?
> 
> Let me know I'll send a msg...


good idea. I think the topic title alone is throwing people off. Unless they read each and every post they will never know and this one alone is several pages...you know most people wont read them all.

:shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Maybe once Knitgalore has all the angel boxes assigned, the thread can be locked. I'm sure the Admin. would agree it's the best thing to do.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

The last girl who posted is a brand new member, and when you click on "Main", the swaps heading is right there at the top. New people are not going to know there aren't any swaps to join right now.


----------



## knittingneedles

Hello!!! Maybe we have to keep writing so that it is posted on each page..



THIS SWAP IS NOW CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE CHECK BACK IN SWAPS FOR A FEBRUARY SWAP PAGE.

THANK YOU


----------



## knitgalore

Such good ideas you guys have. I totally agree, but will I ever get all the swaps sent out? Got another one this morning. Sent her a PM request for the info. With all your help and support I am sure everyone who contacts us will get their swaps. Thanks bunches.



knittingneedles said:


> Hello!!! Maybe we have to keep writing so that it is posted on each page..
> 
> THIS SWAP IS NOW CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE CHECK BACK IN SWAPS FOR A FEBRUARY SWAP PAGE.
> 
> THANK YOU


----------



## Melz

Sewbizgirl said:


> Thank you, KNITGALORE! We appreciate you tying up the loose ends.


Yes, thank you Knitgalore.

I signed up to be a swap angel, if I'm needed let me know.


----------



## admin

This swap will resume in January 2012.


----------

